# WCG-TPU Cruncher's Hardware/Tech Support Discussion Thread



## Norton (Jul 25, 2015)

By popular demand.... OP under construction

Please use this thread for hardware related posts and assorted tech/support discussions related to crunching.

*Will expand this OP as the thread grows to link relevant info/important posts/etc...


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2015)

I for one think this is an excellent idea. More to the point than the "crunchers helping crunchers" thread.


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2015)

@twilyth how did those new coolers work out for your 14c Xeon setup?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 26, 2015)

Its all my fault  Seriously though, this is a long time coming. Should be helpful although it make take some traffic away from the Team thread.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2015)

Just for clarification: is this thread designed mainly for hardware _assistance_, or are all generic hardware discussions to be directed here as well?

For example, if someone wants to share that they added a new rig to their fleet with an epic build (just sharing/rig done), would it be better suited here or team thread?


----------



## Norton (Jul 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just for clarification: is this thread designed mainly for hardware _assistance_, or are all generic hardware discussions to be directed here as well?
> 
> For example, if someone wants to share that they added a new rig to their fleet with an epic build (just sharing/rig done), would it be better suited here or team thread?



Thinking we bring most hardware/tech discussions here which would include:
- assistance requests (hardware/software)
- general hardware discussions
- sharing that epic build, etc...

*Crunchers Helping Crunchers* we'll reserve for:
- "hey anyone got a couple of (insert name of item) that they're willing to part with?"
- "I have a (insert name of item)- anybody want it?"

*Team thread*
No real restrictions... general Team discussions/BS/etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thinking we bring most hardware/tech discussions here which would include:
> - assistance requests (hardware/software)
> - general hardware discussions
> - sharing that epic build, etc...
> ...



Yeah that's cool. I can dig it


----------



## twilyth (Jul 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> @twilyth how did those new coolers work out for your 14c Xeon setup?


I haven't tried them yet.  I'm thinking I might save them for the next build.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just for clarification: is this thread designed mainly for hardware _assistance_, or are all generic hardware discussions to be directed here as well?
> 
> For example, if someone wants to share that they added a new rig to their fleet with an epic build (just sharing/rig done), would it be better suited here or team thread?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/show-off-your-wcg-farm.109893/


----------



## Arjai (Jul 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Team thread*
> No real restrictions... general Team discussions/BS/etc...
> 
> Thoughts?


Be careful with the BS!


----------



## Heaven7 (Jul 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Yeah that's cool. I can dig it


Me too.


----------



## xvi (Jul 28, 2015)

Hmm. Should have posted here with my 3930k issues. I originally thought it was proc heat related, but it's locking up even at idle. I bought a Cooler Master Nepton 280L to cram in my little mATX case. The Scythe Mugen Max on it now does a pretty decent job (except for the hottest of summer days), but I suspect airflow over the motherboard is pretty minimal. I'm hoping the Nepton will keep that proc chilly while also providing some nice airflow over the motherboard.

Edit: Next suspicion is PSU.


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I actually have an ole HAF 932 still in the original box. I will probably attempt to use that first.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.



That should work just fine- a HAF 932 can even fit a 4P Opteron board with some modifications


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> That should work just fine- a HAF 932 can even fit a 4P Opteron board with some modifications



I actually had a 4P Opteron system in that case a couple of years ago. It was a tight fit but it worked. Hopefully the mounting screw holes line up to the normal case design. Can't remember if it is the same now or not.


----------



## xvi (Aug 9, 2015)

Hmm. Still seeing really high temps on the 3930k rig. Ambient temperatures around here today are ~75F. Load temps are 75-80c. CPU voltage doesn't appear to be going over 1.3v. CPU-World reports the T-max at 66.8c, which seems really low. It should be running completely stock right now with a Scythe Mugen Max (from Sneeky, so I would assume it's the exact same one used in his tests.)
From that TweakTown review, the Cooler Master Nepton 280L I recently picked up should only bring a 4c reduction in temps.

Ninja edit: I came home and the rig had rebooted. Not sure if it was heat related or if Win 10 Preview just decided it was going to do updates while I was out.

So, am I doing something wrong, or are these 6-core i7s actually this hard to keep cool?


----------



## Norton (Aug 9, 2015)

@xvi maybe the voltage is a little too high?


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> @xvi maybe the voltage is a little too high?


Intel ARK lists stock voltage up to 1.35v, so that seems within spec, but it should be... wait a minute. That 3.8GHz boost clock is only for 1-2 cores. I bet that's my problem. Still, it seems a lot harder to keep cool than the 8-core FX rig. 4.8GHz and high voltage is easier to keep cool than a 6-core Intel at stock volts and near stock speeds?





Also, I just noticed that it's supposed to be 3.8GHz boost clock, not 4.0GHz so it's technically not at stock speeds, but close enough.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

Temps from 71 to 79C seem like a pretty broad range.  Is there an even coat of TIM on the IHS and did you bolt the HSF down evenly?  You need to tighten each screw a quarter turn and go around several times to make sure you have even pressure.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Temps from 71 to 79C seem like a pretty broad range.  Is there an even coat of TIM on the IHS and did you bolt the HSF down evenly?  You need to tighten each screw a quarter turn and go around several times to make sure you have even pressure.


Yeah, for just about everything, I tighten in a cross pattern and then retighten at least once all around. For the Scythe Mugen Max, there's only two bolts (see here for mounting mechanism) and they were both tightened down as far as they'd go (they have a stop built-in). I've actually just finished swapping the Mugen for the Nepton 280L (which was a pain to get in the little mATX case especially since the 140mm holes didn't line up very well). Attached is the TIM spread from the Mugen. I had a hard time tracking down a photo of the 3930k's die, but I think it's a very, very large square that occupies a healthy majority of the IHS. I think coverage may have been minimal and only the center seems to have had good contact. Spread around the edge of the bubble seems thick.

For the Nepton, I went with the "X Method" for applying TIM just to try to promote a large spread. It's considerably later in the day and ambient temps have dropped a bit, but we're at 60c now and temps seem more even. Going from 70-80c down to 60-65c, that Scythe may not have been playing well with the 3930k. =/



 



Ninja Edit: Attached screenshot showing before and after load temps on graph.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

Those are much better temps but still big difference between lowest and highest.

Do you spread the TIM out with your finger or just put it down in a pattern?  Because the pattern method doesn't insure even coverage.

I normally put down 4 or 5 small dots about the size of a lower case 'o'.  Then I spread it out with my finger.  You have to get it so that you can just barely see the metal of the IHS.  I gauge this by touching the surface of the chip with my finger tip.  If it raises a visible print, I know there's enough in that area.  If it doesn't, I know I need more.  If pressing with your finger makes some TIM squish out and leaves a dimple, you've got too much.

I probably didn't explain that well.  It's something you just get a sense for after a while.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Yeah, for just about everything, I tighten in a cross pattern and then retighten at least once all around. For the Scythe Mugen Max, there's only two bolts (see here for mounting mechanism) and they were both tightened down as far as they'd go (they have a stop built-in). I've actually just finished swapping the Mugen for the Nepton 280L (which was a pain to get in the little mATX case especially since the 140mm holes didn't line up very well). Attached is the TIM spread from the Mugen. I had a hard time tracking down a photo of the 3930k's die, but I think it's a very, very large square that occupies a healthy majority of the IHS. I think coverage may have been minimal and only the center seems to have had good contact. Spread around the edge of the bubble seems thick.
> 
> For the Nepton, I went with the "X Method" for applying TIM just to try to promote a large spread. It's considerably later in the day and ambient temps have dropped a bit, but we're at 60c now and temps seem more even. Going from 70-80c down to 60-65c, that Scythe may not have been playing well with the 3930k. =/
> 
> ...



Going by the attached pics of the heatsink and TIM spread, I would have rotated the heatsink 90 degrees.  It looks like the outer two heatpipes weren't being utilized.



twilyth said:


> Those are much better temps but still big difference between lowest and highest.
> 
> Do you spread the TIM out with your finger or just put it down in a pattern?  Because the pattern method doesn't insure even coverage.
> 
> ...



This goes against everything we ever learned from Arctic Silver


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2015)

@stinger608 , Lian LiPC-T80 XL-ATX/ATX/Micro-ATX/Mini-ITX Test Bench (Black)?


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to spread my TIM, but stopped out of fear for air bubbles. Spread method is still valid?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm still using a "dot" or "line" of paste, depending on the CPU die


----------



## xvi (Aug 11, 2015)

So, here's something weird. I'm seeing throttling now. Temps are tens of degrees lower than they used to be, but despite that, it's throttling until I ramp up fan speed. Throttling happens on all cores at once. Nothing (measurable) is getting hot! o.0


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2015)

The problem with using a pattern application of TIM is that you can never be certain that you have the right amount of coverage.  Unless you can envision what a few dots or other pattern will look like under a certain amount of pressure, you're always going to have too much or too little.  Even if the paste spreads out with heat (and I'm not sure if it even does), that doesn't account for a lack of perfect flatness on the base of the HS.  If you happen to have a high pressure area that doesn't allow the TIM to spread there, you'll have metal on metal.

The only way to be sure you have the right amount of coverage is to manually distribute the TIM and eyeball it.  And even then, it's easy to make a mistake.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2015)

Many of the manufactures like Arctic Cooling, IC Diamond, and many others recommend putting the paste in the middle of the heat spreader about the size of a small pea. Then installing the heat sink. I don't think any of them recommend manually spreading the paste.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 11, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> ...recommend putting the paste in the middle of the heat spreader about the size of a small pea. Then installing the heat sink.



This is how I've continued to apply, and it seems to work out just fine.  Simple and easy.  The small pea is a pretty small pea


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The problem with using a pattern application of TIM is that you can never be certain that you have the right amount of coverage.  Unless you can envision what a few dots or other pattern will look like under a certain amount of pressure, you're always going to have too much or too little.  Even if the paste spreads out with heat (and I'm not sure if it even does), that doesn't account for a lack of perfect flatness on the base of the HS.  If you happen to have a high pressure area that doesn't allow the TIM to spread there, you'll have metal on metal.
> 
> The only way to be sure you have the right amount of coverage is to manually distribute the TIM and eyeball it.  And even then, it's easy to make a mistake.


Yes, TIM will spread some with heat, depending on which TIM is being used.

The only difference I've ever seen with applying thermal compound to a heatsink base is that on heatpipe-direct-touch versions I needed to put a small line on each pipe.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2015)

There's plenty of TIM discussion threads and lots of strong opinions on the subject.... let's agree to disagree before this becomes another one of "those" threads


----------



## xvi (Aug 11, 2015)

TIM aside, any idea why the CPU throttles (throttle as in un-turbo) despite relatively low temps? Didn't have this problem on the hotter cooler, which seems really odd.
Side note, I think the fan control is controlling my pump as well as the two PWM fans. There are two CPU headers (1x3-pin and 1x4-pin). Will see about powering the pump off of a constant 12v.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2015)

Norton said:


> There's plenty of TIM discussion threads and lots of strong opinions on the subject.... let's agree to disagree before this becomes another one of "those" threads


*NO!  Death to the infidels!!!!!!
*
JK bro


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

OK, I realized, after writing and posting, I probably should have put it all in here. So, I will post the link to the OP.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1177#post-3329703

Then, perhaps the replies should go here, in this Forum!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, I realized, after writing and posting, I probably should have put it all in here. So, I will post the link to the OP.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1177#post-3329703
> 
> Then, perhaps the replies should go here, in this Forum!


two suggestions:

1. Install a Windows OS and see if you can troubleshoot it better, perhaps with some benchmarking and torture programs

2. Try a new PSU or swap one out from another rig


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2015)

FYI, Decent prices on some refurb stuff at Newegg. Of particular interest, hard drives, power supplies, and a Sapphire R9 270X for $133. Thought this might be of interest to anyone looking for inexpensive hardware.

Edit: Actually, might not be the most ideal place for this. I think I saw "TPU WCG Crunchers Hardware" and thought it would fit.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally got a chance at the heatsink of the 270x and got the screw out. One of the screws rounded out so I couldn't remove the heatsink. Had to take a drill to it 

Needless to say, power drill and a gpu don't mix well.









I haven't installed it yet and tried it out, but I hope it still works. 

If so the 4790 rig will be up and running by tonight.


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Finally got a chance at the heatsink of the 270x and got the screw out. One of the screws rounded out so I couldn't remove the heatsink. Had to take a drill to it
> 
> Needless to say, power drill and a gpu don't mix well.
> 
> ...



A little bit of damage but doesn't look like anything that would kill the card. iirc you can put some nail polish on the PCB to cover the scratches.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

Norton said:


> A little bit of damage but doesn't look like anything that would kill the card. iirc you can put some nail polish on the PCB to cover the scratches.



OK great to hear about the nail polish, totally forgot about that. Clear polish I suppose?  

I'll be giving it a go tonight once I get home, had to run to a family shindig.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry for double posting.


Got the gpu back installed and it seems to be running fine. A little noisier than before but I suppose that's because the cooler is actually working... Tomorrow I'm going to give it a go with some gaming to ensure full functionality.

But unfortunately, something is up with the system... Cpu temps kept climbing up to about 90* and then I shut it down. The H80i was working fine before being shut down, but it's been about 5 weeks or so since it's been on.

I don't know if I messed something up when messing with it but I'll check it tomorrow, too tired now. And besides, watching Godzilla now in bed with the little one


----------



## xvi (Sep 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Clear polish I suppose?


Better to spice it up with some hot pink.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Cpu temps kept climbing up to about 90* and then I shut it down. The H80i was working fine before being shut down
> ...
> I don't know if I messed something up when messing with it but I'll check it tomorrow



Well, it was something that I did 

Apparently I had unplugged the fan from the H80i when I was moving it out of the way to install the gpu.  My bad   I'm glad though that I realized it before letting it run all night, or I would have had a bigger issue likely.

So it seems to be holding strong now and I'll be keeping an eye on it for an hour or so to make sure.  But eve if all goes well, I don't think I'll be getting any pie


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2015)

This is probably a stupid question since chips have to be designed for DP or MP configurations but are there any dual socket desktop boards that could handle 2 i7-5960's?  This would be a much better option for me than the Xeons I've been chasing after since I should have some overclocking options an the chips have higher clocks.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

Got


twilyth said:


> This is probably a stupid question since chips have to be designed for DP or MP configurations but are there any dual socket desktop boards that could handle 2 i7-5960's?  This would be a much better option for me than the Xeons I've been chasing after since I should have some overclocking options an the chips have higher clocks.


 some hot glue?


----------



## t_ski (Sep 8, 2015)

twilyth said:


> This is probably a stupid question since chips have to be designed for DP or MP configurations but are there any dual socket desktop boards that could handle 2 i7-5960's?  This would be a much better option for me than the Xeons I've been chasing after since I should have some overclocking options an the chips have higher clocks.


No. Dual socket boards require the Xeons due to dual-link QPI or something like that.



Anybody able to verify for me that S1366 coolers are 100% compatible with S2011 sockets?  From what I can see they both have the same 80mm on center layout.  I can get some older coolers cheaper that I can new ones, but the old ones don't list S2011 compatibility due to these coming out before S2011.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

This^^

I read something about that, somewhere, sometime ago.



P.S. still don't know squat about it though! I will be diving in, ignorance first, on Thursday!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> No. Dual socket boards require the Xeons due to dual-link QPI or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody able to verify for me that S1366 coolers are 100% compatible with S2011 sockets?  From what I can see they both have the same 80mm on center layout.  I can get some older coolers cheaper that I can new ones, but the old ones don't list S2011 compatibility due to these coming out before S2011.


IIRC, the screws are different sizes.  One uses relatively thin screws but the other, the 2011's I think, use fatter screws.  So you need to get a f/hs that has both mounting options.  If something came out before the 2011's, they're probably not going to have the right screws.

However I don't know if the 2011 screws might be compatible with one of the older sockets.  That's a possibility but I have no idea how to check.


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2015)

Found a source that says the LGA2011 socket uses an M4x0.7 thread whereas LGA1366 relies on a backplate to be used. There's an article on the 2011 socket that says 1366 mounts aren't compatible due to this.

I'm willing to bet that a LGA1366 cooler and a trip to the local hardware store would be enough to get something working though.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2015)

That reminds me: the Heatkiller 3.0 waterblock I have was S1366 with the backplate, and I bought the S2011 upgrade kit for it.  I suppose I could use those parts to further investigate.

Thanks guys


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm finally realizing that I need to get a wireless adapter for my pc because I'm tired of having this ethernet chord strung across the floor, as well as the ends breaking.

So I'd like to ask if anyone has experience with a cheap adapter, either pcie or USB. Distance is only about 10 feet or so, not too far and not much in the way, so I'm thinking a cheap thing should work alright, especially since it'll mainly be used for up/downloading work for Boinc.

Found these:

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=33-704-045

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA93839A0972

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=33-704-140

They all look pretty cheap, but since they're going to be used for Boinc 97% of the time, I'm hoping they'd work alright, as long as they can keep a signal. 

Any ideas and thoughts are appreciated, as well as additional options. Thanks


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm finally realizing that I need to get a wireless adapter for my pc because I'm tired of having this ethernet chord strung across the floor, as well as the ends breaking.
> 
> So I'd like to ask if anyone has experience with a cheap adapter, either pcie or USB. Distance is only about 10 feet or so, not too far and not much in the way, so I'm thinking a cheap thing should work alright, especially since it'll mainly be used for up/downloading work for Boinc.
> 
> ...



Any of those should work fine imo.

IF you ever want to run on Linux I would defer to @ThE_MaD_ShOt 's advice- he knows which ones to get that work in Linux out of the box/no drivers needed.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2015)

I actually have one of the TP-Link TL-WN722N, the first one you linked to @manofthem , and it works great. I don't use it all the time but when I do I never have a connection problem or dropped connection.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks @Norton! 


stinger608 said:


> I actually have one of the TP-Link TL-WN722N, the first one you linked to @manofthem , and it works great.



That sounds enough for me since you've had some experience with it. Thanks!



stinger608 said:


> . I don't use it all the time but when I do I never have a connection problem or dropped connection.



This sounds like it should be in a meme!


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks @Norton!
> 
> 
> That sounds enough for me since you've had some experience with it. Thanks!
> ...




 I didn't even notice that when I wrote it.  I should have added; "stay thirsty my friend."


----------



## twilyth (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone know if you can run 4P chips in a 2P board?  These would be ES's.  I know that you can run a single DP chip in a DP board and most will run as a single in an X99 board but I know nothing about 4P chips and boards so the help would be appreciated.

In a worst case I could get a 4p board and just populate 2 sockets but I'd really like to avoid that since 4P boards are so much more expensive.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Anyone know if you can run 4P chips in a 2P board?  These would be ES's.  I know that you can run a single DP chip in a DP board and most will run as a single in an X99 board but I know nothing about 4P chips and boards so the help would be appreciated.
> 
> In a worst case I could get a 4p board and just populate 2 sockets but I'd really like to avoid that since 4P boards are so much more expensive.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


The Intel site claims (for the non-ES ones) that it supports:


			
				Intel said:
			
		

> Max CPU Configuration 4



So, _probably_.  The dual-CPU Xeons (E/X 5600 series) work just fine in a single-socket configuration, so I'd assume that (particularly with what Intel says) the quad-CPU ones would work fine in a dual-CPU configuration.

FWIW the Opteron 6000 series CPUs will run in single, dual, or quad CPU arrangements.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 22, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Anyone know if you can run 4P chips in a 2P board?  These would be ES's.  I know that you can run a single DP chip in a DP board and most will run as a single in an X99 board but I know nothing about 4P chips and boards so the help would be appreciated.
> 
> In a worst case I could get a 4p board and just populate 2 sockets but I'd really like to avoid that since 4P boards are so much more expensive.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Nope, you _need_ a 4P motherboard. (I have no idea, but I would think that it would work.)


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi all

I just start crunching and i was looking for something i can dedicated 24/24 .

i found this  for 220$ CAD near my home .What about the price and ppd. I need your advice  . thanks

Dell Precision 690 2xXeon Quad-Core E5345 16GB RAM 500GB HDD Powerful System - Best PC - Workstation - Station Travail
2xIntel Xeon Quad-Core E5345 2.33GHz 8M 1333 LGA771 (8 cores) (8 cœurs)
16GB DDR2 FBDIMM ECC REG 667Mhz Memory;1x500GB SATA HDD; 1 x DVDRW
1xATI or nVidia Dual Monitor DVI PCIEx16 Professional Video Card Workstation Class
1xGigabit Ethernet (1000Mbps); Professional Graphics Solution CAD, Solidworks Applications, ETC...
7 days warranty  No refund. Exchange for defective parts only! We are recorded the serial numbers so we expect the same defective part back for exchange. 

or i can go with this for 400$ CAD 

HP xw9400 2xSix-Core CPU 32GB RAM 1.0TB HDD Powerful System - Best PC - Workstation - Station Travail – x64 Virtualization, VMWare 
2xAMD Opteron 2435 2.6GHz Hexa-Core Processor (12 core total) (12 cœurs) 
32GB DDR2 ECC REG 667Mhz Memory;1x1.0TB Enterprise Class SATA HDD;1xDVDRW 
1xATI or nVidia Dual Monitor DVI PCIEx16 Professional Video Card Workstation Class 
1xGigabit Ethernet (1000Mbps); Professional Graphics Solution CAD ETC...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you have anything more modern available?  Both of those are REALLY old and will suck down a LOT of power (and, in exchange, not even be that fast).  Something with a pair of Xeon 5500 CPUs (Nehalem) would be good; a pair of Xeon 5600 (Westmere) would be even better.  Those are what I'm running the most of.


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 23, 2015)

this  550 $ CAD

DELL Precision T7500 Workstation i7 Xeon 12GB RAM 1TB HDD x64 Virtualization, VMWare; 1xIntel Core i7 Xeon E5640 Quad-Core CPU 2.67 GHz 12MB HT LGA1366 Processor (8xi7 Virtual Cores)
12GB DDR3 RAM Memory; 1.0TB SATA HDD Storage; 1xDVDRW
1xDVDRW; 1xGigabit Ethernet (1000Mbps)
1xnVIDIA Quadro 4000 2GB GDDR5 256-core CUDA PCI Express 2.0 x16 Video Card Workstation Class Powerful Graphics Card Professional Graphics Solution CAD, Solidworks Applications, ETC...

All the other are 800$ + and it too expensive for me right now


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2015)

Alex25 said:


> this  550 $ CAD
> 
> DELL Precision T7500 Workstation i7 Xeon 12GB RAM 1TB HDD x64 Virtualization, VMWare; 1xIntel Core i7 Xeon E5640 Quad-Core CPU 2.67 GHz 12MB HT LGA1366 Processor (8xi7 Virtual Cores)
> 12GB DDR3 RAM Memory; 1.0TB SATA HDD Storage; 1xDVDRW
> ...


Do they offer different configurations?  Something like the Quadro 4000 is a approx $200 CAD card that adds nothing vs a $5 one.  And for just WCG, 4GB RAM is plenty, as is a 40GB HDD.

How's the Ebay market up there?  It might be the best bet to buy a Supermicro dual-LGA1366 board, some used Xeons (here in the US, the six-core E5649s are about $50 each) and simply build something from scratch.


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 23, 2015)

ebay not too bad but shipping is really expensive + custom border if it from other country. ill take a look at ebay  thanks for the info


----------



## xvi (Sep 23, 2015)

The Precision T7500 would be pretty nice if you could find a buyer for the Quadro.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> The Precision T7500 would be pretty nice if you could find a buyer for the Quadro.


One concern with it: the T5500s and T7500s use a riser card that holds the second CPU & heatsink.  If not included (and, since it's only in a single-CPU mode, I suspect it is not), this card is not cheap.  I looked, and they're about $100 for the T5500 version; not sure about the T7500 one.  That doesn't even include the cost of the second CPU (which, admittedly, isn't that much).


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 23, 2015)

I found 2x xeon 7560 for 120$  (60 $) each. Just need to find a motherboard and ram if the cpu worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2015)

Alex25 said:


> I found 2x xeon 7560 for 120$  (60 $) each. Just need to find a motherboard and ram if the cpu worth it.


Those are nice 8c/16c CPUs....downside is that it's socket 1567, which I've never seen a board for.  If you can get a good deal on, great!


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 24, 2015)

Can't find socket 1567 mobo  but found this Xeon 5647 50$ each.  Dell Poweredge R410 Dual Xeon LGA1366 Motherboard for 70$
*2x2GB Dell PowerEdge R410 PC3-10600R 1333MHz DDR3 2Rx4 ECC Server Memory  30$ *

do i need something else .Maybe better heatsink for the xeon ?i have some part here.Can i use what i have with this motherboard?
i will run linux on this box.
wd 500gb
corsair 500 watt
1x hd 7750
or
1x GeForce GT 710


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2015)

Having used a number of Dell servers and workstations, they often use a proprietary plug for the front panel ports; I'm not even sure i fyou could turn it on without the additional circuit board and ribbon cable.  Any chance of finding a Supermicro one?  Those are my favorite


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 24, 2015)

240 $ mobo and cpu.


Included:
Supermicro X8dtl-i REV 2.01 Dual 1366 E-ATX Server board
2 x Xeon L5630 4 core 8 thread CPU (Total 8 core 16 Thread system) Low power CPUs @ 40W TDP each
16 GB Ram (4 x 4gb modules - samsung and elpida)
2 supermicro heatsink backplates - backplates are removed to use coolermaster heatsinks

Not Included:

I/O shield not included
Coolermaster heatsinks not included - they are very large, heavy and cause very high shipping cost
Case
Power supply
Fans

Need advice for cpu heatsink .The one i found cost 55$ each and it look like the original one


----------



## Norton (Sep 24, 2015)

Alex25 said:


> 240 $ mobo and cpu.
> 
> 
> Included:
> ...



Sounds like that system needs another look to see if it will take a more cost-effective cooler (CM 212 or similar)

Personally, if I was just starting off, I would look into a socket 1155 system with a budget board and a 4c/8t cpu. Parts would easier to source/cheaper to replace and would still get pretty good performance per $/per watt


----------



## Alex25 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Intel Core i7-2600 3.40 GHz SR00B Processor LGA1155 Sandy Bridge CPU Socket 1155 45$ *
*MotherBoard MSI Z77A-G45  60$ *

I'll pick up the parts friday ,if it's worth it. thanks for your help


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2015)

I think you can guarantee that the prices will go up.  But a Sandy i7 (particularly a K edition) is a very solid platform!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone know if Antec uses the same pin layout for all of their modular cables?  My CP850 came with no modular cables (hence why it was $5) but I have a bunch left over from some past TruePowerNew 650Ws that I could use...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> a Sandy i7 (particularly a K edition) is a very solid platform!



As a recent re-acquisition, I have a 2600k but it's not performing as well as I should like.  I'm going to mess around with some BIOS settings and see if I can improve it, but if I can't, I'm goig to be asking for a little assistance


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know if Antec uses the same pin layout for all of their modular cables?  My CP850 came with no modular cables (hence why it was $5) but I have a bunch left over from some past TruePowerNew 650Ws that I could use...


Maybe but definitely not always.  I had cables from I think it was an 800w supply that wouldn't work in the 1200 which I bought at around the same time.  You'll need to know the pin-out of the sockets and then try to find cables that match.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Maybe but definitely not always.  I had cables from I think it was an 800w supply that wouldn't work in the 1200 which I bought at around the same time.  You'll need to know the pin-out of the sockets and then try to find cables that match.


Thanks.  They fit--so they're clearly physically compatible--but I'll try to rustle up some pinouts to make sure it won't short things out.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 27, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks.  They fit--so they're clearly physically compatible--but I'll try to rustle up some pinouts to make sure it won't short things out.


I got mine to fit too.  They just didn't work.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

OK so let me open this up officially... and pre-pre-apology for long post 

I have 3 i7s running pretty much 24/7:


4770k @4.3;  RAC: 6,291
4790 @3.8;  RAC: 4,479
2600k @3.5;  RAC: 4,181

In addition to my system specs, some of their crunching info can be found *here* on my Free-DC page.


Problem: the 4790 and 2600k seem to be underperforming, and I'm having trouble figuring out how to bring them up. The 4770k seems to be pulling in decent numbers, yet it's the only rig that's gets paused temporarily when I do some gaming. All running Windows 10 (upgrade, not clean install), pretty sure all have power saving features turned off in bios and in Windows, all wired on same network. WCG reports all valid results, no errors and invalids.

The other night I compared the Boinc manager settings if the 4770k to the other to ensure they're the same. The 4790 rig basically sits and crunches and generally doesn't get used at all otherwise. The 2600k is the wife's pc, and she's on it here and there doing some typical Web stuff, little else.




So, what I'm asking for is perhaps a few possible suggestions as to improve their performance. If you have some ideas, please shout them out so I can try them. 

Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2015)

What are Whetstone/Dhrystone results? (in the event log)


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> OK so let me open this up officially... and pre-pre-apology for long post
> 
> I have 3 i7s running pretty much 24/7:
> 
> ...


So the 4790 is the only one on that list where the PPD seems drastically off.  The 4770k looks right on par.  My 4790 (non-K) at work running Win8.1 x64 gets just under 5.8K PPD.  So your 4790 should be similar.
The 2600k is low but not horribly.  I'd expect that since it's in use and running Windows it should get somewhere around 4.5k or 4.8k PPD.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What are Whetstone/Dhrystone results? (in the event log)



I don't know exactly what/where that is.  Could you elaborate for me a bit on how to find/compare that please?



Just checked in on the 4790 and snapped this:








I never noticed that little url error before, but I set to no new tasks to re-add the project to see if it helps.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I don't know exactly what/where that is.  Could you elaborate for me a bit on how to find/compare that please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Advanced -> Run CPU Benchmarks I believe and it'll show up in the log.  That'll give you the scores


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 30, 2015)

Advanced-event log.  Then just scroll through looking for it.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Go to Advanced -> Run CPU Benchmarks I believe and it'll show up in the log.  That'll give you the scores





thebluebumblebee said:


> Advanced-event log.  Then just scroll through looking for it.



Got it, thanks.

Will run and update in a second



4770k: 4897 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per cpu
18776 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per cpu.

4790: 4295 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per cpu
16637 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per cpu.

2600k: 3730 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per cpu
11850 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per cpu.

While I don't know exactly what these mean, I can already see a slight corresponding relationship between these numbers and what I've been seeing daily.



Edit: I've heard of these Whetstone and Dhrystone before, but I never knew what they were. Looking into it apparently it's an algorithm created years ago to evaluate cpus. Now I suppose the key is to figuring out how my numbers actually relate to others and/or where these numbers should be. 

More tomorrow, off to bed now


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2015)

Matt, what projects are on each rig?  Remember that some projects perform better than others.  For example, it you are running a lot of OET, then your numbers will be lower.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey guys, long time I didn't posted!

I had to clean my Watercooling has there was shit from old loop (stuck in rad I guess, I cleaned it well, I thought hehe) and I had a big bubble. But finally, I decided to sell all my wsatercooling parts. BOught back a NH-U12S and will change R9 290 for a GTX 970 (since it has a waterblock).

Going back to air! Less maintenance, less money, more new parts!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matt, what projects are on each rig?  Remember that some projects perform better than others.  For example, it you are running a lot of OET, then your numbers will be lower.



Thanks for the reminder there about different projects and points.  Actually all rigs were running OET exclusively, but today I added in FAAH2.  Also on the 4790 I updated Boinc version and reattached project due to the url error, so I'll give it a few days now and see how it goes.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2015)

Looks like one of my rigs is down.  I haven't had a chance to dig into it completely, but I noticed it was not running yesterday.  All the lights seems normal on the motherboard, but unfortunately it won't power on.  I was able to verify that it was not the switch on the case by swapping it out for the reset switch as well as just using a screwdriver to jump it.  Lights continue to be at their normal state, but the rig never spins up.

One thing that comes to mind is the 8-pin EPS adapter I have worked up.  If you have any other suggestions on what I can look for, please post them up.  I probably won't be able to do anything with it until maybe Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, without knowing anything about it, it's very hard to draw conclusions


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, without knowing anything about it, it's very hard to draw conclusions


What can I offer up?

Supermicro 2P board with two E5-2680 v1 CPUs, 8x8GB Samsung ECC ram, Thermaltake 600W (IIRC) PSU.  Two AIO liquid coolers.  Rig has been running fine for a week or so.  There may have been a power outage, but none of the other rigs look like they restarted.

EDIT: Just looking for ideas to hopefully shorten my troubleshooting time.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> What can I offer up?
> 
> Supermicro 2P board with two E5-2680 v1 CPUs, 8x8GB Samsung ECC ram, Thermaltake 600W (IIRC) PSU.  Two AIO liquid coolers.  Rig has been running fine for a week or so.  There may have been a power outage, but none of the other rigs look like they restarted.


Nice CPUs 

That it doesn't turn on at all is problematic.  If it at least came on with no POST that would be better.  I'd wonder about the PSU--Thermaltake has made a number of bad products before (hence, I think, the origin of the name Thermalcrap Pisswater to describe some of their LC kits) and it could well have failed.  Do you have a spare you can test with?

Unless the EPS adapter you have shorted out, I suspect it isn't the issue.  I'd imagine your board has a pair of 8pin plugs (correct, no?) so even if it loses power to one it should still power on (all of the SM boards I've had do that).

Feasible to test outside of the case?  Seems unlikely that something would have shorted against the back of the board all of a sudden, but a solid troubleshooting strategy anyways.

I presume you've checked and neither of the AIO WC kits has leaked?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Just looking for ideas to hopefully shorten my troubleshooting time.




First I would unplug any peripherals that are not needed. IE CD/DVD, Hard drive(s), card readers, etc... Then try it again. I have had hard drives fail and have the system not come to life. Pull the memory and test with a single different chip. Easy and quick test.
If that isn't it then I would test with another power supply as [Ion] suggested.  

That would be the first three tests I would perform.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Nice CPUs
> 
> That it doesn't turn on at all is problematic.  If it at least came on with no POST that would be better.  I'd wonder about the PSU--Thermaltake has made a number of bad products before (hence, I think, the origin of the name Thermalcrap Pisswater to describe some of their LC kits) and it could well have failed.  Do you have a spare you can test with?
> 
> ...



1. Thanks 

2. I'd have to pull a PSU out of a different rig to test, so while it's possible, it might be something I do later as stinger suggested.

3. EPS "adapter" is something I've hacked together from an EPS extension and two 4-pin Molex connection using wire nuts.  Not pretty, but it had worked for at least a week on this rig and far longer on a previous rig.  However, as anything made with wire nuts goes, especially considering any cable movement that occurred while swapping parts around a week or so ago, it could have come loose.  BTW, this is only for one of the dual 8-pin headers, as the second one has a genuine EPS plug connected to it.

4. Feasible, yes, but a pain to do.  As I said before, these are v1 chips, so they run a lot hotter than v2 chips do.  I had the setup in a different case to start with, but I ended up buying two Noctua 92mm coolers and a second AIO liquid cooler.  When I got all the parts I figured that I'd move these v1 chips & mobo to the second case, due to it being better suited to house two 120mm AIO's.  The first case was less suited for the AIO's so the mobo & CPUs that were moved over to one this one was a 2P v2 setup.  My plan worked fine in that the v1 chips run about as hot with the AIO's as the v2 chips do with the air coolers.

Anyway, long story shot, the v1 rig has two AIO's that would need to come out with the mobo if I run it outside the case, which presents a bigger challenge.

5. I did think of that, especially since one of mine is the Cool-it version you said you had issues with before, but I see no signs of leaking.



stinger608 said:


> First I would unplug any peripherals that are not needed. IE CD/DVD, Hard drive(s), card readers, etc... Then try it again. I have had hard drives fail and have the system not come to life. Pull the memory and test with a single different chip. Easy and quick test.
> If that isn't it then I would test with another power supply as [Ion] suggested.
> 
> That would be the first three tests I would perform.



Yessir, good ol' basic troubleshooting steps that I should remember to follow, even when I often give that same advice to others.  It's been a while, but I worked on a family member's PC once and found a NIC was keeping it from booting by doing these same steps.

I think my first step will be to check the home-made EPS adapter, since it's easiest to verify.  From there I will start removing parts to get it down to basics, although I might need to stick with two DIMMs due to dual sockets.  I can always swap sticks around to make sure they're eliminated from suspicion.  After that I may see if I can pull cables over from the second rig's PSU to hook up to this rig.  Unless I have any other tips from you guys I might just open up an RMA with Asus on this board to see what steps they have me jump through.  My biggest fear is that they end up telling me that the pins in the sockets are messed up and I'm screwed.   I might have a way to prove that they're not if it comes to that, so I plan to take precautions


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2015)

Does someone here own an E5-2695 v2?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> 1. Thanks
> 
> 2. I'd have to pull a PSU out of a different rig to test, so while it's possible, it might be something I do later as stinger suggested.
> 
> ...


Well, I finally got some spare time to mess around with this.  It wasn't the EPS adapter, it wasn't any of the devices, but it appears to be the PSU.  I remembered I had a PSU tester, and when I plugged that it only the 5V standby light comes on.  Usually the whole PSU powers up with this tester as soon as I flip the switch.

Good ol' Thermalcrap


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Well, I finally got some spare time to mess around with this.  It wasn't the EPS adapter, it wasn't any of the devices, but it appears to be the PSU.  I remembered I had a PSU tester, and when I plugged that it only the 5V standby light comes on.  Usually the whole PSU powers up with this tester as soon as I flip the switch.
> 
> Good ol' Thermalcrap


Well, I have some pretty old (Truepower Trio maybe?) ~500w Antec PSUs if you want one for the cost of shipping.  Nothing more modern though, sorry.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I have some pretty old (Truepower Trio maybe?) ~500w Antec PSUs if you want one for the cost of shipping.  Nothing more modern though, sorry.


Thanks, but since this is going in the dual 2680v1 rig, it needs to be more than 500W with some good amperage on the 12v rail(s).


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Thanks, but since this is going in the dual 2680v1 rig, it needs to be more than 500W with some good amperage on the 12v rail(s).


Just checked--it's only 36A combined on the 12V rails.
If you don't mind something with bizarre cabling/sleeving, I recycled a Dell XPS at work today with a 750W PSU.  It claims it'll do 732W IIRC between the two 12V rails.  I suspect the PSU will still be in the scrap bin when I'm back on Saturday, so I could fish it out and test it.  Not very new (came out of a C2Q Q9450 system) but should still work OK for your uses.  IIRC plugs are normal (2x6pin, EPS, 24pin, a bunch of SATA).


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2015)

For anyone familiar with used memory prices, how much should I be paying for DDR3 w/EEC? Where can I get my grubby little hands on about 6x2GB of something on the cheap?

Also, regarding the same system, what's with HP's weird heatsink mounting system? Any suggestions for modding my way around that?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> For anyone familiar with used memory prices, how much should I be paying for DDR3 w/EEC? Where can I get my grubby little hands on about 6x2GB of something on the cheap?
> 
> Also, regarding the same system, what's with HP's weird heatsink mounting system? Any suggestions for modding my way around that?


I pay $10 per stick for 2GB non-ECC stuff.  Sometimes a bit less, but not much.  If you can deal with 1GB sticks I can send you a load of them for basically the cost of shipping.

What HP is this?  That influences the "weird heatsink mounting system"


----------



## xvi (Oct 17, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> What HP is this? That influences the "weird heatsink mounting system"


HP Z600 workstation. Has the stupid $60 heatsinks. It's the one that I've been having overheating issues with on top of that. The CPU fan won't ramp up when the proc gets hot. Tempted to just get some eBay CPU waterblocks for it and find some screws that thread in to the HP mounts.


[Ion] said:


> If you can deal with 1GB sticks I can send you a load of them for basically the cost of shipping.


6GB is definitely better than the, uh, 2-3GB it came with? Mostly just want to populate all 6 slots for memory bandwidth and to get sticks in there for the second proc.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> HP Z600 workstation. Has the stupid $60 heatsinks. It's the one that I've been having overheating issues with on top of that. The CPU fan won't ramp up when the proc gets hot. Tempted to just get some eBay CPU waterblocks for it and find some screws that thread in to the HP mounts.
> 
> 6GB is definitely better than the, uh, 2-3GB it came with? Mostly just want to populate all 6 slots for memory bandwidth and to get sticks in there for the second proc.


BIOS ought to let you set the minimum fan speed.  My Z400s do.

We just recycled a Z400 at work; I might be able to pull the heatsink out of the recycling bin if you need a second one.
Bandwidth isn't much important; given that I can run 12 WUs fine on 2GB if you want 6GB that should do.  I can have the sticks in the mail next Monday


----------



## xvi (Oct 20, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> BIOS ought to let you set the minimum fan speed. My Z400s do.


It does, but it's fan speed for the two rear case fans, not CPU. Maxing those out does lower CPU temps by a few degrees, but that's just case airflow. I've got the CPU fans on a molex to 3-pin fan adapter and temps are fantastic, but it's incredibly noisy and I always have to hook up a keyboard/monitor to it to clear the "CPU Fan Malfunction, press F1" message on boot.


[Ion] said:


> We just recycled a Z400 at work; I might be able to pull the heatsink out of the recycling bin if you need a second one.


I'm not entirely sure they're compatible with the Z600. Heatsinks for the Z600 and Z800 are shared, I know. The Z400 heatsink looks wider, which may interfere with the memory shroud (possibly?). I'unno. Mounting *should* be the same, I'd imagine. Some Z600 heatsink ads advertise compatibility for the z400. Thoughts?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2015)

What do you guys think about using (something like) a Zotac Zbox-ID90-Plus as a dedicated Cruncher?  I like that it's very small, low wattage, quiet and has 4 cores/8 threads.  My i3-3220T will do ~2000 PPD while only using 54 watts, and that's not even with a good PSU.  The power brick that comes with that Zotac is only rated at 65 watts.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd wonder what the price is.  Yes, I'm sure power usage is pretty low, but I don't see something like that being cheap.  I'd imagine it would probably be better to buy something that's faster, cheaper, and higher power, and then spend the rest of the money towards electricity.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 31, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What do you guys think about using (something like) a Zotac Zbox-ID90-Plus as a dedicated Cruncher?  I like that it's very small, low wattage, quiet and has 4 cores/8 threads.  My i3-3220T will do ~2000 PPD while only using 54 watts, and that's not even with a good PSU.  The power brick that comes with that Zotac is only rated at 65 watts.


It is possible, at this moment, purchase a laptop with similar specs and equal power consumption at half that price.
Newegg has a bunch of older refurbished Lenovo Tinkpads and DELLs with core i5 in it. At $120-$150 apiece it will get you 5 less powerful crunchers with 45-60W power consumption and the ability to give partial moneyback, after selling their brand-new batteries on ebay.

If you don't like the idea of refurbished laptops and still care about energy efficiency, then I'd recommend looking into NUCs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883800007

A total power consumption of a single system is 10W max, and at $239 apiece you can get 3 of those for the price of one ID90. Pretty sure that 12 threads on these puppies will beat a single ZBOX, while consuming half its power.

But a regular LGA1366 XEON workstation can pack all that punch in one box and cost about a half.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> It is possible, at this moment, purchase a laptop with similar specs and equal power consumption at half that price.
> Newegg has a bunch of older refurbished Lenovo Tinkpads and DELLs with core i5 in it. At $120-$150 apiece it will get you 5 less powerful crunchers with 45-60W power consumption and the ability to give partial moneyback, after selling their brand-new batteries on ebay.
> 
> If you don't like the idea of refurbished laptops and still care about energy efficiency, then I'd recommend looking into NUCs:
> ...


Having just recently managed to replace all of my old Westmere/Sandy i5 laptops with something else, I cannot discourage going this route enough.  They give bad PPD per system, it's irritating to deal with administering this many computers, and they seem to be unreliable.  PLEASE go with a single desktop system


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 31, 2015)

NUCs look promising in terms of efficiency, though.
With a bit older Celerons and Atoms PPD/W was even much higher than ARM A58. I'd like to try a cluster of those new NUCs some day... when I become rich and famous


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2015)

Does anyone know a good source for E5649/X5650/X5660/X5670 CPUs?  I'm still looking for six or eight of them, but the nearly-$100 each on Ebay is far too expensive for that volume.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Got the 850 Evo installed and it's running nicely.  Ran the asssd bench and I think it's a good score, better than my old 830.








Swapped the old 830 into the wife's pc and after a few problems during the reinstall, I finally benched that ssd too.







At first I thought that a few years of crunching had killed the drive, but then it hit me.... coming from a hdd as a boot drive, I had never bothering to switch the boot setting in bios from ide to ahci   Thankfully after getting that fixed, it worked fairly well.  (wow, after typing this out and looking at the ss, I just noticed the ss says that it's in ide mode, not ahci.  I totally missed that earlier )






Those numbers aren't too bad after all the crunching it's done over the years are pretty close to what they were out of the box!  I'm looking for an old ss I took of it, and I'll add it in if I can find it.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Does anyone know a good source for E5649/X5650/X5660/X5670 CPUs?  I'm still looking for six or eight of them, but the nearly-$100 each on Ebay is far too expensive for that volume.


I got a good deal for 2 X5675 for 338€ they have 7 months, almost brand new.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got a good deal for 2 X5675 for 338€ they have 7 months, almost brand new.


That....ludicrously expensive.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That....ludicrously expensive.


Well they cost over 1000€ brand new, and for 7 month life and 338€ for 2 of them I think price it's not that bad, considering that they cost 149€  for one used over years.

Note: unfortunately this is Germany

Edit: I forgot to mentioned that I have 2 years warranty.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 1, 2015)

That's about how much they cost where I'm from: $130 for an X5675, or $100 for X5650 in the best case.
I got lucky and bought mine for ~$80, but of course no warranty.

Some local dude offered me 14 of X5675s for $110 each, but I'm so broke right now, I had to sell all my toys just to get moar RAM.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That....ludicrously expensive.


Yeah, but we know the kind of deals seem to walk up to your door.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yeah, but we know the kind of deals seem to walk up to your door.


Well, even discounting the stuff I get locally, I pay nothing near that much online.  I've been buying my six-core X56** series CPUs for less than $60 each online, mostly on [H]


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2015)

As i have said, Germany.
Over here you pay or you get nothing!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 1, 2015)

Just bought a riser so I can install 2 CPUs in my last T5500 system.  Going to put the ES X5670 in the single-CPU X58 system and then run dual E5649s in it I think.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 9, 2015)

@ion found that here seems cheapest atm

http://www.gekko-computer.de/Prozes..._11491_0.htm?gclid=CPetvZ-ThMkCFQoEwwodgasNSw

but it´s overseas.... dunno about tax


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> @ion found that here seems cheapest atm
> 
> http://www.gekko-computer.de/Prozes..._11491_0.htm?gclid=CPetvZ-ThMkCFQoEwwodgasNSw
> 
> but it´s overseas.... dunno about tax


170€ is too much for a X5670, i pay 150€ for X5675, btw @n0tiert i have already bought a few CPU's by Gekko but that was L5640.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2015)

I've upgraded another T5500 from a single ES X5670 to a pair of regular E5649s.  Put the ES X5670 in the single-socket X58 board since it won't run in multi-CPU mode.  Still have four more that need new CPUs, but this is progress


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 10, 2015)

running now on 12 Cores / 24 Threads 

let´s bring it on


----------



## FireFox (Nov 10, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> running now on 12 Cores / 24 Threads
> 
> let´s bring it on


What hardware are you running?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What hardware are you running?


Sounds like his dual-E5645 setup, now with HT enabled.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 10, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> What hardware are you running?





[Ion] said:


> Sounds like his dual-E5645 setup, now with HT enabled.




A HP Z600 

Dual E5645 / SSD / 16GB


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

Not solely cruncher related, but has anyone tried or heard of this memory kit? 


Klevv Fit 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 


Been thinking about upgrading to 16gb for kicks, though I don't need it. But it's cheap


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Nor solely cruncher related, but has anyone tried or heard of this memory kit?
> 
> 
> Klevv Fit 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
> ...


Never heard of that brand. But I use Gskill mainly.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Never heard of that brand. But I use Gskill mainly.



Me niether.  Seems new as there are no reviews on Newegg either.  I'll pass for now anyway since I'm broke for now, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Not solely cruncher related, but has anyone tried or heard of this memory kit?
> 
> 
> Klevv Fit 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
> ...


Hey @sneekypeet


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 10, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Me niether.  Seems new as there are no reviews on Newegg either.  I'll pass for now anyway since I'm broke for now, but I'll keep it in mind.


Probably a good choice for now until more is know about it. I just bought another 16gb kit of Gskill Snipers for my main rig to bring it up to 32gb.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Not solely cruncher related, but has anyone tried or heard of this memory kit?
> 
> 
> Klevv Fit 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866
> ...



KLevv is SKHynix's in house brand now. Basically it seems like they kept all the good ICs and saved em to make KLevv a reality. The company is only roughly a year old now, and I had no issues with any of their kits I have been sent, DDR3, or DDR4.
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/70...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/70...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/70...6gb-dual-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/71...6gb-quad-channel-memory-kit-review/index.html

The Fit sticks of course use the same ICs as the rest of them do, it just offers a lower profile option to their lineup.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2015)

Actually @manofthem Klevv makes some great memory sticks. Some of the high end stuff is really expensive so this I'm not too sure about. 

And of course, like most memory manufactures, they also carry a lifetime warranty. At that price point I would grab some! That's frigging cheap for 16 gigs of DDR3!!!


----------



## craigo (Nov 11, 2015)

hey team,
I need the driver files for a bigfoot killer 2100 nic, vista x64.
need the files not the .exe so i can install via device manager in safe mode.
i cannot open the .exe with 7zip to extract the files.
I tried the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MSIServer override to run the .exe
in safemode but it wants to start a few different services and will not identify all of them.
Cant get this machine to run outside of safe mode on an install performed on a different machine. even linux installs freeze when they get to the powerPC based nic.
I have googled and cannot find the driver file that i require.
a link to the driver files for vista x64 or if someone with this nic could upload them would be awesome..I cannot crunch with this machine until I get these drivers installed
thankyou fellow crunchers.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 11, 2015)

@manofthem  I have a 4x4GB set of Klevv Urbane DDR3 and I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2015)

Not to Bad i hope for a 2day run......







Feedback welcome.....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> Not to Bad i hope for a 2day run......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry excessively about a 2 day time-frame but let it go a little bit on. It looks already like day 2 showed improvement so that's awesome. Give it a few more days and you'll get a better picture!


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I wouldn't worry excessively about a 2 day time-frame but let it go a little bit on. It looks already like day 2 showed improvement so that's awesome. Give it a few more days and you'll get a better picture!



Do you guys use all wcg projects or only crunch in certain projects


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> Do you guys use all wcg projects or only crunch in certain projects


Different settings on different systems.  OET only on my Linux systems (since it does best there) and a mix of UGM, MCM, CEP2, and FAAH2 on the few Windows ones.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 11, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Different settings on different systems.  OET only on my Linux systems (since it does best there) and a mix of UGM, MCM, CEP2, and FAAH2 on the few Windows ones.



the linux systems are console based only, do they better perform as Windows systems, or would you say both are equal, any vm kvm experience?

Thx


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> the linux systems are console based only, do they better perform as Windows systems, or would you say both are equal, any vm kvm experience?
> 
> Thx


Linux is definitely faster--hence why I run Linux exclusively on my dedicated crunchers.  As for monitoring them, I just use PuTTY + ssh 
The speedup from going to Linux is most pronounced on the VINA WUs (FAAH-1 and OET) but I think in general it's faster across all projects.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> Do you guys use all wcg projects or only crunch in certain projects



I usually do a certain project when "badge hunting" buy then after getting to a point switch back to all projects or choose the ones that most interest me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi all i recieved some helpful advice to post here with tech questions, I fold on my gpu and will crunch on the cpu cos its a poor folder anyway but don't want my folding affected so should i leave 1,2 or no cores free from crunching to maintain my folding ppd
I hate typing ont phones.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 13, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hi all i recieved some helpful advice to post here with tech questions, I fold on my gpu and will crunch on the cpu cos its a poor folder anyway but don't want my folding affected so should i leave 1,2 or no cores free from crunching to maintain my folding ppd
> I hate typing ont phones.


With your cpu I would give F@H 2 cores, or 1 module.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2015)

I bought another dual-LGA1366 system today.  IBM claims that it won't support the Xeon X5600 CPUs, but I'll be putting that to the test.  Worst case it's $30 total for a dual-E5520 system, which isn't a bad deal.  I've had to buy a secondary heatsink for it, but when the server itself was only $15 that's not a crisis.  HSF should be here this week so I'll get it running then


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2015)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hi all i recieved some helpful advice to post here with tech questions, I fold on my gpu and will crunch on the cpu cos its a poor folder anyway but don't want my folding affected so should i leave 1,2 or no cores free from crunching to maintain my folding ppd
> I hate typing ont phones.



Rule of thumb is to allocate a core/thread for folding gpu; 1 thread per gpu. I've done that in the past and have had decent results. You can play it safe and leave 2 threads if desired; that can be done in BOINC manager.

Welcome to the team 

And welcome to phone posting.  I do that ALL the time, including this post. @t_ski knows all too well about my phone posts. All probably do due to my errors, typos, and dang auto-corrects lol.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @t_ski knows all too well about my phone posts. All probably do due to my errors, typos, and dang auto-corrects lol.


It's becoming a hobby of mine


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 14, 2015)

Cheers ive got it running and all is well after 12hrs ,40 degree cpu temp so i should not have worried id recomend my new Ek 360 Ex rad to anyone its amazeballs.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 14, 2015)

Want to go to a X99 set up and looking for some advise/opinions on what I'm thinking. This will replace my family pc, but it will still crunch 24/7.

I like this board:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132584 
Would like to stay with matx, but I could go another route if you have better suggestions. 

And was thinking of getting one of the 12/14 core Xeons from here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/icomputer_parts_international/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

So first, what do you all think of that board?

Second, anyone with experience with that seller? Also, advise on which chip would be best?

Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2015)

I know that @twilyth was considering buying one of those but was worried about something from Japan in case it didn't work.  I don't know what he ultimately decided on.  I'd say that would be a great setup though--I'm LOVING my ES 16c Xeon E5 V3s.

I think someone is selling that exact board for $220 shipped on the [H] FS board


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2015)

4x4n said:


> And was thinking of getting one of the 12/14 core Xeons from here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/icomputer_parts_international/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



The only word of caution is that if there's a problem with international sales, eBay doesn't necessarily "have your back" the same way as with a domestic dispute. 

The said, definitely pay with a credit card just in case there's an issue; I learned this the hard way 

Then again, it may go well and smoothly and without issue.


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2015)

I was considering a "budget workstation" build as my main computer a while ago (basically a WCG rig with extra memory and a nice GPU). Was thinking dual 6-core Westmere Xeons, supermicro board, load up on super cheap used DDR3 FB-DIMMs and slap a nice GPU in it. Should result in tons of horsepower on the cheap (albeit not as much single-threaded performance as a desktop). Even newer Xeons shouldn't be too astronomical as far as prices go.

I ended up going a different (and considerably more portable) route though, so I didn't get to research it too much.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 15, 2015)

Not going to do this right away, but likely before the end of the year, so if any of you have a another source for ES Xeons let me know. 

As for the ebay seller, they have 100% postive feedback and it looks like the have sold quite a few cpu's, but I was hoping someone has some experience with them.


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 18, 2015)

Couple more questions for you ES experts.

How much difference is there between steppings?  Here are two I've found, one is Rev 1, the other is Rev 2. The cpuz shots show cpu multi, the Rev 1 chip is 12-23, Rev 2 is 12-25. Does that mean that first stepping only boosts to 2300? Also, how about overclocking with these, anyone have good success with overclocking? Thanks again guys. 


Rev 1 chip:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-...74d7169&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=7&sd=161885641118

Rev 2 chip:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-...a4de880&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=262145552710


----------



## stevorob (Nov 24, 2015)

To anyone running 1366 - Is it advantageous to run triple channel memory over single channel for crunching?  If so, what kind of performance increase is there?


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2015)

stevorob said:


> To anyone running 1366 - Is it advantageous to run triple channel memory over single channel for crunching?  If so, what kind of performance increase is there?



No real life benefits imho... _NOT_ recommended in that board you got from me btw.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 24, 2015)

Norton said:


> No real life benefits imho... _NOT_ recommended in that board you got from me btw.



Got it.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> No real life benefits imho... _NOT_ recommended in that board you got from me btw.




Actually @Norton , I have that exact motherboard as your aware of, and I have been running triple channel Corsair Dominator ram. Seems to work great in the board.


----------



## Norton (Nov 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I have that exact motherboard as your aware of


Same _model_ not the same _board_... one that a cpu went BOOM in  ... I would proceed cautiously with the board that I had.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Same _model_ not the same _board_... one that a cpu went BOOM in  ... I would proceed cautiously with the board that I had.




 Okay, technicality. 

Yes, same model for sure. And true, I haven't had a cpu fry in the board...........Well, yet. 

But, I did install a hex core Xeon chip in the board and it wouldn't boot up? So I ended up just staying with a quad core Xeon.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 25, 2015)

Norton said:


> Same _model_ not the same _board_... one that a cpu went BOOM in  ... I would proceed cautiously with the board that I had.



Hopefully it doesn't do it again 



stinger608 said:


> But, I did install a hex core Xeon chip in the board and it wouldn't boot up? So I ended up just staying with a quad core Xeon.



I did a little research and it appears that only some of the revision 1.1 boards got the mod that allows hex core Xeon support - Rev 1.0 boards do not have this.  At one point, you could send your board into eVGA and they would perform the mod (at the expense of shipping I think).  There's some DIY instructions floating around out there... involves shorting some resistors or something.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2015)

stevorob said:


> I did a little research and it appears that only some of the revision 1.1 boards got the mod that allows hex core Xeon support - Rev 1.0 boards do not have this. At one point, you could send your board into eVGA and they would perform the mod (at the expense of shipping I think). There's some DIY instructions floating around out there... involves shorting some resistors or something.




Hmm, I happen to have a trace pen.  Might have to do some research on that one. I imagine the dang board I have is a rev 1.0. Will have to check though.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, I happen to have a trace pen.  Might have to do some research on that one. I imagine the dang board I have is a rev 1.0. Will have to check though.


Is this what you're looking for? 

http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx



Haha, I clicked the link and saw the avatar at the top and thought, "Hmm, that looks like stinger's old avatar..."


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/E758-3x-SLi-Westmere-Mod-m2068568.aspx




Oh for gods sake!!! Man, that is funny shit right there. 

I totally spaced even making that thread LOLOLOLOL 
Good one T.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 26, 2015)

Glad I don't have to do all the mods on my EVGA x58 board to run a hex. Mine is the x58 sli3.


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone have any experience overclocking/undervolting a i7 6700k? Need to reduce temps (it's throttling), but would also like to keep/boost speed. Currently at 4.3Ghz, -0.125v offset, but it's not completely stable under constant load.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anyone have any experience overclocking/undervolting a i7 6700k? Need to reduce temps (it's throttling), but would also like to keep/boost speed. Currently at 4.3Ghz, -0.125v offset, but it's not completely stable under constant load.


Please tell me that's under Linux.  I want to see PPD numbers with OET.  I've gotten as high as 16K with my 4.4 2600K!
What cooling are you using?


----------



## xvi (Dec 5, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Please tell me that's under Linux.  I want to see PPD numbers with OET.  I've gotten as high as 16K with my 4.4 2600K!


Windows 10, sorry.  I've got a second drive coming for this thing, so I can see about dual booting. Could also see about running a VM (should run near full speed, right?)


thebluebumblebee said:


> What cooling are you using?


That's the catch. Stock cooling (with IC Diamond) is pretty much the only option because..


Spoiler



It's a laptop.
(Image shamelessly pulled from YouTube)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 5, 2015)

stevorob said:


> To anyone running 1366 - Is it advantageous to run triple channel memory over single channel for crunching?  If so, what kind of performance increase is there?




i dont know if there is any relevance but i ran cinebench R 15 when i was going for the record  in single/dual and triple channel and there was negligible difference, wasnt even worth rerunning to rule out errors.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Please tell me that's under Linux.  I want to see PPD numbers with OET.  I've gotten as high as 16K with my 4.4 2600K!
> What cooling are you using?


PPD with OET is crazy.  It varies by up to 80% week-over week depending on the exact batch of WUs that we get.  Usually I'm getting around 8k PPD from the FX8350 but I've also seen it do 15k sometimes too.  Crazy stuff going on with it.  Definitely more variance than what most other projects are doing.  I'd imagine that the 6700k will do somewhere around 10 or 11k running OET under Linux.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> PPD with OET is crazy.  It varies by up to 80% week-over week depending on the exact batch of WUs that we get.  Usually I'm getting around 8k PPD from the FX8350 but I've also seen it do 15k sometimes too.  Crazy stuff going on with it.  Definitely more variance than what most other projects are doing.  I'd imagine that the 6700k will do somewhere around 10 or 11k running OET under Linux.


I gave up on OET, even Linux i5 2520M and my 4.4 Ghz 4790 are worse then my old E8400 running MCM. There have been some happy days but mostly it's crap points.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I gave up on OET, even Linux i5 2520M and my 4.4 Ghz 4790 are worse then my old E8400 running MCM. There have been some happy days but mostly it's crap points.


Depends on OS.  OET on Windows is really bad.  OET on Linux is usually pretty good and often spectacular.


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

Alright, this is starting to bug me. Dell PowerEdge R710, Windows Server 2012 box, two Xeon E5520s, Oracle VirtualBox with one Linux VM. Linux VM is running BOINC.

When I assign 8 cores to the VM, Windows shows 8 cores being used at 100% and the CPU clocks up to it's normal clock speed.




When I assign 16 cores to the VM, VirtualBox gives me a warning about assigning more virtual cores than I have physical cores. Continue anyways, fire up the VM, get about 50% average utilization on all cores. Windows also does not ramp up the processor clock speed.
OpenHardwareMonitor confirms that only one processor is loaded and the other is idle.










Edit: Stressing with CPU-z's benchmark, I'm seeing some kind of throttling. Ugh. Doesn't quite explain BOINC's weird behavior though.





Edit 2: Opened the case to trip chassis intrusion so that fans would kick up to full speed. Clock speeds increase slightly.





Great server design, Dell. 


Edit 3: I broke something. It won't clock up at all now.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay, fairly new to Ubuntu and wondering how you get from basic to advanced view in BOINC?


----------



## xvi (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Okay, fairly new to Ubuntu and wondering how you get from basic to advanced view in BOINC?


Should be the same as Windows.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Damn @xvi I'm not seeing that at all man? I don't seem to have the tool bar showing "file view tools help" above the window.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2016)

Screenshot of what you are seeing ?  On Ubuntu, it sometimes does weird stuff--make sure that BOINC is the active window, and then hover the cursor over the top of the screen.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay, first, how do ya do a screen shot in Ubuntu? Bhahaha, I know, I am a complete noob at this. 

Secondly, I "hover the cursor" over the top of the screen and get nothing?


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay, sorry for the double post! 

Now I remember!!!!!!! Hold the dang cursor at the top of the window (screen) LOLOLOL

Yep, now I have it at advanced view. 

Thanks Ion for reminding me about that bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 16, 2016)

Glad to hear you got it sorted out!


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

hmm, the system seems to be hanging at times? I think it has something to do with the two chips being a different stepping. 

Probably going to have to switch to a pair of the dang quad cores until I can find a chip with the correct stepping as one of the others. 

Oh, and a special thanks to our own @t_ski for sending me a pair of 5500 series processors to flash this motherboard to the latest and greatest bios, EFI, ME, and other important updates to the motherboard!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Now I remember!!!!!!! Hold the dang cursor at the top of the window (screen) LOLOLOL


That the main reason I use Mint w/Cinnamon.   too many times.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well it didn't work out at all. The system would freeze requiring me to hit the reset button on the case. 

I pulled the 5650's and looked and they are both the same stepping chips. I don't know what the heck is going on with them. Maybe one of them are bad?

Needless to say, I installed a pair of 5620 quad cores and its been running all night just fine.

I have a second motherboard that I'll probably install the pair of 5540's in that our awesome @t_ski sent me so it can also crunch along. 

Of course this is all if I can actually find a pair of cpu coolers here that will work.  It'll probably look ghetto.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well it didn't work out at all. The system would freeze requiring me to hit the reset button on the case.
> 
> I pulled the 5650's and looked and they are both the same stepping chips. I don't know what the heck is going on with them. Maybe one of them are bad?
> 
> ...


These from the egg work. I have these on my dual 1366 rig. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220061


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 16, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> These from the egg work. I have these on my dual 1366 rig.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220061




Thanks man. I'll probably have to wait until the end of the month to grab em though. For the mean time I'll try to come up with something temporary.

First thing I have to do is attempt to get the dang stuck on back plates off the Intel board.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2016)

first, sorry for the double post

The motherboards I am dealing with are Intel S5520HC X58.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121375

Now with the dang issue; I have these damn Intel motherboards that have a backplate under each cpu socket.....Which would be just fine other than most after market coolers won't work with the factory back plates. Now my issue is this; the cpu hold down bracket screws to the dang back plate.  Each of them have 4 Torx screws that go through the motherboard to attach them to the back plates. If I pull these 4 Torx screws and pull the back plate there wouldn't be any way to hold down the top cpu hold down bracket. 

If you look at the NewEgg link above you'll see the back plates and cpu retention brackets I am referring to. 

Only other possibility that I thought of while typing this is to pull the back plates and cut the "ears" off the back plates? That would allow the center part to still be available to hold the cpu retention brackets. Trouble with that scenario is that a lot of after market coolers have to use their own back plate which again would cause the cpu retention bracket to have nothing to mount to. 

Not frigging sure what to do here. I don't recall normal X58 motherboards having this type of system. I don't know if I can find some little nuts that would fit the Torx screws or find other screws to replace them? A bit beyond myself here. 

Thanks for any ideas in advance,
stinger


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, you'd have to check out how they're threaded, but I suspect that these Supermicro heatsinks would work, and they're only $16 each.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Well, you'd have to check out how they're threaded, but I suspect that these Supermicro heatsinks would work, and they're only $16 each.




Right, I am sure they would work......However, I am, one, trying to find a better cooling solution, and two, I want to get this dang board up and crunching in the next few days and I am a broke dick until the end of the month. 

If I could find another one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...431379?hash=item35f861e313:g:VTwAAOSwHjNV9juG

Locally it would be great! I have one of them currently and I'm pretty sure they would clear the mosfet heat sinks. 

Of course that probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, I can't help with getting things to you right away, but I'll buy you a pair of those SM heatsinks if you want


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I can't help with getting things to you right away, but I'll buy you a pair of those SM heatsinks if you want



Thank you for the offer   bro but it isn't necessary. I think I have another one of the Intel extreme chip coolers found locally.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, ended up scoring a pair of these for $15 shipped!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...a&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

Not bad as that is what I'm using currently in the other 2P system. Runs a little hot crunching but still within reason I guess. They run about 77 to 79c while crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2016)

Good stuff 
What fans are you using on them?  Honestly that seems quite high given that they're 2U coolers and you could mount a decent fan on them


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 19, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Good stuff
> What fans are you using on them?  Honestly that seems quite high given that they're 2U coolers and you could mount a decent fan on them




No, I think you miss understood. It's $15 for both shipped not $15 each. 

Not sure what fans I will put on them yet. Probably figure out a way to mount a couple of 120mm's to them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2016)

I meant that the temps were high on them--not the price.  Oops.
The G34 SM 2U coolers I'm using with a 92mm fan cable-tied over the top...works great on things even as high as the 140W Opty 6176 SEs.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

I say just watercool and be done lol, but I'm addicted to Watercooling my rigs and have enough spare parts to watercool 5 systems (2-560, 4-360, 4-240, & 2-120 rads)


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> I say just watercool and be done lol, but I'm addicted to Watercooling my rigs and have enough spare parts to watercool 5 systems (2-560, 4-360, 4-240, & 2-120 rads)


I've enjoyed watercooling too, but...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Lol well living in GA, Watercooling has saved on my power bill. And I get huge deals sometimes on my parts (my UT60 560 rads was $50 for the pair, one had a damaged port that I repaired)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've enjoyed watercooling too, but...


   That gif will be so me when Zen is released. LOL


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 22, 2016)

Lol yeah wouldn't mind seeing how well Zen does


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys! As promised I've got internet now so I'm gonna crunch 24/7 if I can! only problem is i can't remember how the client works as I haven't crunched in 3 years. I don't think i have any tasks running, how do i set some up? sorry for the noobish question! I just thought I could log in and everything would work fine



edit: it's also not showing me on the TPU team which I definitely joined back when I crunched last!


----------



## Norton (Feb 1, 2016)

El_Mayo said:


> Hi guys! As promised I've got internet now so I'm gonna crunch 24/7 if I can! only problem is i can't remember how the client works as I haven't crunched in 3 years. I don't think i have any tasks running, how do i set some up? sorry for the noobish question! I just thought I could log in and everything would work fine
> 
> View attachment 71808
> 
> edit: it's also not showing me on the TPU team which I definitely joined back when I crunched last!



Awesome! 

First thing is to go to the "Tools" tab and Add Project> select World Community Grid

Enter user name and password

What's your WCG user name?
*Edit- here you are:*
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=586084


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 1, 2016)

Norton said:


> Awesome!
> 
> First thing is to go to the "Tools" tab and Add Project> select World Community Grid
> 
> ...




Ahh yes, it's been a while! We're back up and running!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys! Been crunching the past few days but all of a sudden today I'm getting BSODs (first MEMORY_MANAGEMENT MANAGEMENT and then now PNF_LIST CORRUPTED or something similar. Rig now reboots every ten minutes roughly. Could this a problem with my settings (I picked 100% cpu time and usage) or something worse? D:


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Having a guess here, while it indicates it may be memory, it might also be hard drive related, check Page File size and reduce it, also make sure allowable disc usage isn't too big or WCG will max it out.
Hopefully others will have suggestions or a solution.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2016)

Also you could shut down boinc and run something else that will load the system to rule out Boinc.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also you could shut down boinc and run something else that will load the system to rule out Boinc.


 Will try Prime95 as one of the tasks was running said "avx" in the name and I believe prime's similar instruction set (something like that?



Caring1 said:


> Having a guess here, while it indicates it may be memory, it might also be hard drive related, check Page File size and reduce it, also make sure allowable disc usage isn't too big or WCG will max it out.
> Hopefully others will have suggestions or a solution.



I'll try adjusting page file also, the disk settings I've left on the default. WCG shouldn't be maxing it out by default, no?

edit: running prime95 blend i got ATTEMPTED_TO_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY this time!

edit 2: got a DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL when i click run on Prime95 the second time, then a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD just browsing the internet straight after that, so at least it's not just BOINC!

edit 3: DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER? haha I have no idea what's going. I got that one running Prime when I tried to run CPU Z  (coincidence?) running Windows Memory Diagnostic now, and probably gonna run Memtest86 after that too


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds to me like you have some bad memory in that system @El_Mayo . 

Download and boot using Memtest and see if it throws errors.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Sounds to me like you have some bad memory in that system @El_Mayo .
> 
> Download and boot using Memtest and see if it throws errors.


around 5600+ so far 1 hour in... I don't know how my memory's gone bad all of a sudden. Will test the sticks individually without xmp speeds after a cmos reset now. Is it safe to turn off memtest prematurely?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2016)

El_Mayo said:


> Is it safe to turn off memtest prematurely?


Yes.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes.


I think I've identified the stick that was causing problems, one of them is showing (around 1100+) errors within the first 4 tests while the other isn't. I will run a full pass on he "good" stick just to be safe. Hopefully all good, I can live with 8GB

edit: GeiL supposedly have a lifetime warranty so i've filled out a request. They're based in Taiwan so part of me is expecting this to be a logistical nightmare! (if they respond) 
back on topic if this stick passes memtest in single channel I'll be back crunching tonight!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2016)

Haha, that is just what I expected you to find @El_Mayo ! I kind of suspected one or both ram sticks to throw up errors in memtest. Glad that is all it was. 

And I have heard that GeiL has a US based RMA center and from past research have heard they are pretty easy to deal with when RMA's are concerned. Of course your experience may be different.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Haha, that is just what I expected you to find @El_Mayo ! I kind of suspected one or both ram sticks to throw up errors in memtest. Glad that is all it was.
> 
> And I have heard that GeiL has a US based RMA center and from past research have heard they are pretty easy to deal with when RMA's are concerned. Of course your experience may be different.



Haha well I bought it second hand from eBay from a guy who only had it for testing so it was practically new. It definitely passed memtest when I bought it cos it's the first thing I did. I'm hoping that lifetime warranty transfers between owners, but I've left out the second hand part in my RMA request anyway. Shipping to Taiwan can't be that expensive tho? this ram stick could literally go in a letter envelope with some bubble wrap. either way I'm back up and running, glad it's just the one stick!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 8, 2016)

I've done an RMA of Ram to Taiwan directly, from Australia, it wasn't expensive and they dealt with it professionally and fairly fast, even though I wasn't the original owner as I had bought from eBay also. I can't remember if it was Geil though, but I do use that brand also.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I've done an RMA of Ram to Taiwan directly, from Australia, it wasn't expensive and they dealt with it professionally and fairly fast, even though I wasn't the original owner as I had bought from eBay also. I can't remember if it was Geil though, but I do use that brand also.


Finally heard back from them! 
On an unrelated note though I haven't had any tasks on BOINC for about 2-3 days now. This ever happened to anyone? I tried closing and reopening BOINC and reseting a few times but nothing


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 16, 2016)

In advanced view, make sure you haven't accidently hit "no new tasks" under the projects tab.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> In advanced view, make sure you haven't accidently hit "no new tasks" under the projects tab.



I don't think so, but everything (Update down to Properties) is greyed out so maybe I have? D:

edit: never mind, I hadn't clicked on WCG first. I didn't click no new tasks, and I've clicked Update now but I'm getting communication deferred


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

El_Mayo said:


> I don't think so, but everything (Update down to Properties) is greyed out so maybe I have? D:
> 
> edit: never mind, I hadn't clicked on WCG first. I didn't click no new tasks, and I've clicked Update now but I'm getting communication deferred



Are you getting new tasks now?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Are you getting new tasks now?



Not as of this morning, but I just read the thread you mentioned me in. I will cancel the .png transfers that are stalling in the transfers tab and try again


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2016)

Didn't even have to cancel those... it just started working today all of a sudden... now I missed out on 3 days for nothing!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Been having bsod crashes running mapping cancer markers. One time at around 1% while the other I'm almost done completing the task. Error code has something to do with whea something. System was stable on Prime 95 (blend and small ffts) 12 hours each test. Specs on my system specs profile. What you guys think?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Whea uncorrectable error is usually a CPU issue, and as they are CPU intensive it could be that, or a PSU issue, are the VRM's running hot?
Run HWInfo and have a look at the board temps.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Whea uncorrectable error is usually a CPU issue, and as they are CPU intensive it could be that, or a PSU issue, are the VRM's running hot?
> Run HWInfo and have a look at the board temps.



The 960t is unlocked btw. It's running on 5 cores with an overclocked freq. of 3.8ghz. Dunno which part here is the vrm but the highest temp that I've noticed is the T2 sensor at 62c. 






I just find it odd that it can withstand prime95 fine but when it comes to crunching it goes nuts. Isn't Prime95 supposedly more demanding than boinc? My cpu temps are even significantly higher in Prime95.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Your temps look fine, it might be related to the unlocked core not being as stable as the others.


----------



## Sempron Guy (Mar 5, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Your temps look fine, it might be related to the unlocked core not being as stable as the others.



currently crunching with just the default cores, no unlock. Running good so far.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2016)

@brandonwh64 you'll love this bud. Girlfriends hdd stop responding and I can't figure out why.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @brandonwh64 you'll love this bud. Girlfriends hdd stop responding and I can't figure out why.




Makes me think it of the song by Radiohead, _Bulletproof I Wish I Was_. 


Spoiler


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Makes me think it of the song by Radiohead, _Bulletproof I Wish I Was_.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's amazing what that little round will do at 50 yards.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 16, 2016)

Well crap, at lunch today I went downstairs to find the 2P system just sitting there making a very high pitched beeping sound. Shut it down, rebooted, and within about 15 seconds after booting to windows the screen went all wacky and then shut down and started making the same frigging high pitched beeping again........

Not sure what is going on as of yet. 

Getting ready to start attempting to diagnose the issue.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, went down and fired it up. Started to boot and there was serious artifacting going on so I shut down, pulled to ole EVGA GTX560, installed and older 280 GTX, and boom, back in business. 

Its now happily crunching away again. So, basically only lost part of a day crunching on that rig.


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2016)

Has anyone delidded a skylake CPU? I don't really trust a $400 CPU to a vice or a razor blade. I'm considering having a third party do it (Silicon Lottery does it for $50 + shipping both ways), but I'd worry about downtime. Thoughts?


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> Has anyone delidded a skylake CPU? I don't really trust a $400 CPU to a vice or a razor blade. I'm considering having a third party do it (Silicon Lottery does it for $50 + shipping both ways), but I'd worry about downtime. Thoughts?



You can buy tools for it. Here's a nice one:


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton said:


> You can buy tools for it. Here's a nice one:


I've seen that, but haven't found a place to buy it. Also, I think it was a bit expensive for something you're likely to use once.


----------



## Norton (Mar 18, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've seen that, but haven't found a place to buy it. Also, I think it was a bit expensive for something you're likely to use once.



Maybe there's an extreme overclocker out there that has one to borrow? There are the cheaper kinds too- the ones that are made with 3D printers


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2016)

Norton said:


> You can buy tools for it. Here's a nice one:



That's pretty awesome right there! 



xvi said:


> Has anyone delidded a skylake CPU? I don't really trust a $400 CPU to a vice or a razor blade. I'm considering having a third party do it (Silicon Lottery does it for $50 + shipping both ways), but I'd worry about downtime. Thoughts?



I think I would do the vice method, which is how I did my 4770k. I used the block of wood last time with a hammer, but I think there's an easier way. Next time I'll place the cpu in the vice with one side on the pcb part and the other side on the spreader, then just tighten


----------



## xvi (Mar 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Next time I'll place the cpu in the vice with one side on the pcb part and the other side on the spreader, then just tighten


I was considering something similar to this, but with the thinner PCB (and that whole "my cooler cracked my CPU!" thing), I'd worry about the structural integrity of it all.

People have reported that Skylake CPUs don't have any components sticking out on the top of them, therefore the razor method should be fairly safe. I just worry about the sealant giving way suddenly and the razor jabbing either myself, or worse yet, the CPU. 







Edit: Caseking.de sells it. 90 Euro though! (Hence me thinking that Silicon Lottery's $50+shipping service seems worth it)


----------



## Norton (Mar 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> 90 Euro though! (Hence me thinking that Silicon Lottery's $50+shipping service seems worth it)


The 3D printed ones are like $13 iirc

Will update with a link if I find it....


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2016)

Norton said:


> The 3D printed ones are like $13 iirc
> 
> Will update with a link if I find it....


That's what I was just looking for. I think the process is just slide it in the tool, put the tool in a vice, clamp until it pops. Link to page where I took this screenshot. $26 is certainly more reasonable. Der8auer's looks nicer (milled from solid, rather than printed. Also, no vices).





Edit: Found a promo code for $10 off that site.


----------



## xvi (Mar 19, 2016)

Double post, I know, but would anyone be interested in using it after me? I was thinking that the "fee" to use it would just be the cost to ship it to the next person who wanted to use it.

If anyone has experience editing models for 3D printing, could we put a TPU logo and/or WCG logo on it? (I'll probably see what I can do myself if not.)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

i think my question falls under the topic of this thread...so...

I recently added a second PC to my "crunching arsenal" and run it on the Same account as my main PC(many time @ the same time), my question is this,,,when i look in the "my devices" section of Boincweb UI , i dont see the other PC, does anyone know if it just shows up as "my PC" weather its mine or the other?? it DOES show 2 device installations, for what thats worth. I just want to make sure the points are definitely going where the are needed.Its been 72 hours since i initially added the 2nd PC btw, if that matters.

thanks in advance folks


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2016)

You should be able to select either device and see what you are crunching on that machine and stats.
Look at the device statistics tab and select the time period you want to check, last 7 days etc.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> when i look in the "my devices" section of Boincweb UI


Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing, you are logging into  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/, clicking on "My Contribution" and then clicking on "Device Statistics"?  Did you happen to give both systems the same name?
Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing



i believe so, i see exactly what you have linked in your post, except in mine there is Just MY main PC, and not either of the other 2.( i have since that post added another quad core intel i5 to the work load) i log in as if i was on my main pc tho, same user name, and password, im not sure if it is seeing it as me just using one beast PC..? but the work IS accumulating properly afaik


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2016)

What does it show if you change "Installed/Registered Device" to "anytime"?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What does it show if you change "Installed/Registered Device" to "anytime"?



nothing changes

do my daily results look like they are indicative of multiple PC's? or just a single 4690k? (40,000 points for 4.25 Days?) the other PC's havent been working for more than a day or two tho


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2016)

Under "results status", do you have failed WU's?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Under "results status", do you have failed WU's?



thank You BumbleBee... You got it. It DOES show the other PC's in that "results" section. No failures tho, but thats good. and it Does show the other named PC's, but for whatever reason they dont show up anywhere else , but thats cool with me, as long as its all good, and accounted for.

*but something Does concern me, every job done by the other PC's are in the "pending validation" stage, or less...none are valid, not even one job..but ones that finished Later from my Main PC HAVE been validated...is that something i should be concerned about? i REALLY hate to lose a couple days of crunching, if i dont need to. i am Positive i signed into my Account on each of the machines.*

*



*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2016)

You won't see the other devices under "Device Statistics History" until after the end of day processing AFTER they've had a WU validated.  Pending validation means just that.  It's waiting for the other person or persons to submit the same WU, except FAAH2, which validates immediately.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> i REALLY hate to lose a couple days of crunching, if i dont need to. i am Positive i signed into my Account on each of the machines.



Since you can see your pcs and results under the Results tab, you're signed in correctly so no need to worry. And as @thebluebumblebee said, wait for the wu's to be validated.

Just as an fyi: other than FAAH2, project work units are sent out to you and to another person; if you return first, your wu is going to be seen as "pending validation." if the other person sends back the same calculation/computation in the wu, you receive credit as Valid; if there's a difference, your wu will be marked "pending verification" which means it's then sent to another person and awards their return. Which ever 2 of the 3 match are marked as Valid, the mismatch is marked as error. That's the majority of what you'll see in Results tab.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2016)

on weekdays i have been using my living room PC for some crunching, and have been noticing it is getting a bit warm. its only a 4160 (i3 HT) but its in an entertainment stand, and airflow is limited. Can anyone recommend a good/cheap, or not ridiculously priced Heatsink please?

the case is limited in size, its only a Cougar spike 
Dimensions (H x W x D)
14.57" x 7.09" x 16.73"

I might just end up going AIO loop. for good temp, and ease of use. nowadays they are basically just "Set n forget".


----------



## Norton (Mar 30, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> on weekdays i have been using my living room PC for some crunching, and have been noticing it is getting a bit warm. its only a 4160 (i3 HT) but its in an entertainment stand, and airflow is limited. Can anyone recommend a good/cheap, or not ridiculously priced Heatsink please?
> 
> the case is limited in size, its only a Cougar spike
> Dimensions (H x W x D)
> ...



A CM Hyper TX3 should be a decent improvement - worth a try for $22.99 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103064


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it possible to modify the entertainment stand to increase air flow?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is it possible to modify the entertainment stand to increase air flow?



Yes it is possible, but its also possible my wife would slowly begin poisoning me for doing it too


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2016)

Anybody crunching with something like a 6700k?  I'm thinking about maybe doing a system changeup in the near future. just wondering how ppd compares with a 4770k to a 6700k


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 19, 2016)

Why not go X99? Loving my X99 Xeon set-up, but I dont do any gaming. I've seen 5820K's go for $250-275 and X99 boards are about the same price as Z170's.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Why not go X99? Loving my X99 Xeon set-up, but I dont do any gaming. I've seen 5820K's go for $250-275 and X99 boards are about the same price as Z170's.



Good thought. I hadn't thought about a build like that in a while but it's something to consider, gotta do some more research into it.  I'll be keeping my eye out for deals, as that's usually the deciding factor 


Edit: seems these 2011v3 boards sure are expensive!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

So out of additional curiosity, what are some opinions relevant to a 6700k vs 5820k build? 

I'm desiring to change my main rig which will be for crunching and gaming as well, initially running my 290s and then maybe something newer down the road. I already ordered some DDR4 ram so it's gotta be one of those 2 builds...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2016)

4x4n said:


> Why not go X99? Loving my X99 Xeon set-up, but I dont do any gaming. I've seen 5820K's go for $250-275 and X99 boards are about the same price as Z170's.



Where did u see a 5820k for under $ 300? Recently also?

As of last week ive been eyeing em, and the best i could come up with was $500 or sub 500 for mobo,ram, and 5820k. And by sub, i mean 490,or so, but basically 500...unless your refering to second hand...but i didnt get that impression.


And yeah manofthem, those mobos on the low side are 160ish...but yumm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Where did u see a 5820k for under $ 300? Recently also?


FS:5820K $225-SOLD-Please close


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FS:5820K $225-SOLD-Please close



Yeah, thats what i said...but i didnt think they were referring to 2nd hand..let it be known, that today marks the 1st time is was wrong

I did see that chip systemviper was selling.

I was wondering why the 4core 4790k and the 5820k were SO close in price,and im guessing its becuz the 5820k doesnt out perform it too well..not core to core 479k wins there....and barely when the whole cpu is concerned either.whether becuz of higher clocks or what i cant say


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

I now wish I had seen that 5820k with the foresight to snag it up 

Still debating and looking around, really looking for the deal to make my decision easy 

Also while looking, I stumbled upon a nice deal on a GTX 980. Now, I can live without it, but it's a great deal and would make an awesome folder. So yeah......


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I now wish I had seen that 5820k with the foresight to snag it up
> 
> Still debating and looking around, really looking for the deal to make my decision easy
> 
> Also while looking, I stumbled upon a nice deal on a GTX 980. Now, I can live without it, but it's a great deal and would make an awesome folder. So yeah......




it makes me want to drive the hour plus to Microcenter....5820k's are $320 there O_O

or maybe You and i Could chip in to buy one...you can have it mon-Thursday, and i get it Thursady-Monday 


one day ill need to get my buddy, and just collect funds and do a Microcenter run, but you need bodies ,since they limit 1 deal per person ...im sure theres a way ...hmmmm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2016)

It's been my observation that Crunchers, especially the ones in this forum, don't care if a CPU is used.  Only one of my current CPU's was purchased new, and even that one was purchased off of CL.


manofthem said:


> Also while looking, I stumbled upon a nice deal on a GTX 980.


I'm expecting lots of those in the next couple of months.  The GM204 was introduced in September 2014!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's been my observation that Crunchers, especially the ones in this forum, don't care if a CPU is used.  Only one of my current CPU's was purchased new, and even that one was purchased off of CL.
> 
> I'm expecting lots of those in the next couple of months.  The GM204 was introduced in September 2014!




I have also noticed that...i personally like new components for a few different reasons.i have purchased usdd b4, but if i can avoid it, i do,simply for peace of mind....admittedly a cpu gets rma'd about as often as ram...or likely less often.

Id be surprised if they saw a 1 out of 100 rma rate at intel. Even extended warranty's on cpus are cheap iirc 40- 50 for a 4690k with accidental damage coverage for a couple years


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's been my observation that Crunchers, especially the ones in this forum, don't care if a CPU is used.  Only one of my current CPU's was purchased new, and even that one was purchased off of CL.
> 
> I'm expecting lots of those in the next couple of months.  The GM204 was introduced in September 2014!



You are spot on: all my CPUs I have were bought used, I don't mind that. First time I bought a used CPU, I was a little afraid, but that was like 5 years ago


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2016)

Bought a CPU off craigslist once. Old Sck754 Sempron. Got home to find a lot of bent pins. Straightened them all out and it didn't work anyways. I'd go for something on eBay at least.

Edit: I'm never confident selling CPUs (let alone much of anything, really), but I'd only want to do it for trusted members. I'm considering selling my FX 8350, but I think it's dying.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

Wheres the Work?!
its like a Ghost town over here


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Wheres the Work?!



Check your Transfers tab in the BOINC Manager for stuck uploads- if an upload gets stuck there you won't be able to get new work. I usually abort any stuck transfers and see if new work starts coming in.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

nope, nothing there.

what does "RESET PROJECT" do?
do i lose my points?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> nope, nothing there.
> 
> what does "RESET PROJECT" do?
> do i lose my points?


It aborts current tasks and resets the project and gets new tasks.
You are better off hitting update and keeping any tasks you have.
It is possible certain W.U.s have run out, I have nearly all checked but mainly get certain units.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It aborts current tasks and resets the project and gets new tasks.i
> You are better off hitting update and keeping any tasks you have.
> It is possible certain W.U.s have run out, I have nearly all checked but mainly get certain units.


I have no tasks,, i have hit update 10 times..........i dont think wcg wants me any longer...im out of the club.


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been trying to find some small drives for little rigs that I'd like to get crunching. I was thinking about picking up some old caching drives or something (32GB-ish?). Option two are the rather inexpensive $30-35-ish 120GB SSDs out there. Anyone have thoughts on this?

Edit: The three-pack/bundle of SSDs really doesn't save you any money, it seems. =/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

its back.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2016)

xvi said:


> Bought a CPU off craigslist once. Old Sck754 Sempron. Got home to find a lot of bent pins. Straightened them all out and it didn't work anyways. I'd go for something on eBay at least.
> 
> Edit: I'm never confident selling CPUs (let alone much of anything, really), but I'd only want to do it for trusted members. I'm considering selling my FX 8350, but I think it's dying.


Send that 8350 this way, i'll finish it off for ya.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 

What's your queue set at?  check BOINC > advanced > Options > Computing Preferences > Other, check days of work.

Additionally, check your WCG profile for what projects you've elected.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

ive set to ALL projects.
i dont see a list of how many days ive worked...i see which days of the week i can set, if thats what you mean..but i have it overridden.

it must have be caused by something other than settings, cuz mine are set for WCG to have maximum control


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive set to ALL projects.
> i dont see a list of how many days ive worked...i see which days of the week i can set, if thats what you mean..but i have it overridden.
> 
> it must have be caused by something other than settings, cuz mine are set for WCG to have maximum control



This is what I was talking about...






You can set a larger buffer in BOINC.  It'll download more WUs to be stored so you don't run out of work.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

Mine doesnt look like that...atleast ive not seen it yet.ill look 4 it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've been trying to find some small drives for little rigs that I'd like to get crunching. I was thinking about picking up some old caching drives or something (32GB-ish?). Option two are the rather inexpensive $30-35-ish 120GB SSDs out there. Anyone have thoughts on this?
> 
> Edit: The three-pack/bundle of SSDs really doesn't save you any money, it seems. =/


I've bought some brand new 7,200 rpm 2.5" drives off of CL for $20 each, but yeah, the prices of small SSD's are getting crazy low.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Mine doesnt look like that...atleast ive not seen it yet.ill look 4 it



Are you in "simple" view or "advanced" view? 

In advanced view at the top, click on "tools." Then you will see "computing preferences..." 

That is the screen shot that @manofthem is showing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That is the screen shot that @manofthem is showing.


What version are you on?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What version are you on?


You response made me look at what version I am running. Damn I never update stuff. LOL I am on v 7.6.9 on this rig and I believe the rest of the rigs are even older builds.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2016)

The DL link at WCG shows version 7.2.47??????


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What version are you on?




Same as @ThE_MaD_ShOt . 

I never seem to remember to update BOINC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 24, 2016)

The latest version at BOINC is 7.6.22.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> You response made me look at what version I am running. Damn I never update stuff. LOL I am on v 7.6.9 on this rig and I believe the rest of the rigs are even older builds.



Same here- my setups are dedicated crunchers so if they run stable without errors then I just leave them alone


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The latest version at BOINC is 7.6.22.


That .22 is a higher version then the .9, think of the .9 as .09


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 24, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The DL link at WCG shows version 7.2.47??????


That's the version I am on, and it doesn't show an update.
edit: found the update on the Boinc Manager site, updating now to7.6.22


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Are you in "simple" view or "advanced" view?
> 
> In advanced view at the top, click on "tools." Then you will see "computing preferences..."
> 
> That is the screen shot that @manofthem is showing.



yeah, im familiar with the software, but his is a different version....it looks like you guys might have figured that out on your own tho.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2016)

xvi said:


> Edit: The three-pack/bundle of SSDs really doesn't save you any money, it seems. =/


Shell Shocker: 3 pack ADATA Premier SP550 2.5" 120GB SATA III *TLC*  for $100.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Shell Shocker: 3 pack ADATA Premier SP550 2.5" 120GB SATA III *TLC*  for $100.


Is there a way to set them up so they show as one drive?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a way to set them up so they show as one drive?



You mean a raid-0? Eh, I wouldn't bother with it, it doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## xvi (Apr 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is there a way to set them up so they show as one drive?


Yes, RAID-0, which splits the file equally and reads/writes to all drives at once. The benefit is double/triple/quadruple/etc the read/write performance (theoretically). The downside is double/triple/quadruple/etc the failure rate since if any single drive fails, you lose all your data (if you RAID those three drives, you'll only have 2/3 of everything).
There's also RAID-1 which just copies data to all drives. This is the most redundant, but slowest.
There are other RAID levels that are more complicated which blend performance and redundancy in various ways, but 0 and 1 are among the most common.


manofthem said:


> You mean a raid-0? Eh, I wouldn't bother with it, it doesn't seem worth it to me.


It might be worth doing RAID-0 for the capacity. 120GB on its own isn't much. Also, SATA SSDs might benefit a little bit from the speed boost in real-world applications. I'd imagine it'd be hard to notice though.
Other than capacity, I agree. Probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2016)

Depending on the controller, there can be some serious overhead with a Raid config.  Personally, I would go with a Raid 5 array to make sure a drive failure would not take the system down.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

I'm actually considering a raid setup once again, this time maybe a raid 1. I'm thinking of putting it in the wife's PC that doubles as a media server, holds all our crap. I've only ever dealt with raid 0 once before a few years ago, so it'll be brand new territory. I guess if I could swing enough hdds, I could throw together a raid 5....


----------



## Caring1 (May 1, 2016)

A Raid 10 might be better, if you can get 4 identical drives.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> A Raid 10 might be better, if you can get 4 identical drives.



That's pretty much an impossibility on my end


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

I'm thinking that I'm going to do a little hardware shuffle.  The wife's rig is crunching and folding on the 550w, I think I'm going to swap the 660w into there since it's a higher spec platinum psu.  I was also going to change her pc into a different case, so now is the time I guess.

The only downside is that the 550w is going to me in the mATX case which may make for a more crowded environment, but eh it's going to have to be.

This Haf 932 has been a good case but I'll be happy to see it move on


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> This Haf 932 has been a good case but I'll be happy to see it move on




I actually have two of them. One of them is a red AMD case. Nice thing about the HAF cases is they will hold extended ATX motherboards.

However, they are large and heavy!


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I actually have two of them. One of them is a red AMD case. Nice thing about the HAF cases is they will hold extended ATX motherboards.
> 
> However, they are large and heavy!



That AMD case sounds pretty awesome!

I'm not so opposed to the size; after all the 900D sits close to it and dwarfs the Haf 

But it's been through a lot, and his Fractal sitting here patiently I think will make a better home, at least for now. The Fractal will have a smaller footprint and should look a bit sexier!


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2016)

What kind of drives do you think you can swing Matt?


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

t_ski said:


> What kind of drives do you think you can swing Matt?



No real idea, haven't looked at it that seriously yet.  Last drive I got was a Seagate 3tb, so I was considering trying to find a few more, but last year I paid less than that. 

I'm open to suggestions!  



Additionally, I need a few new black sata cables.  Anyone think these will be ok?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812422652&ignorebbr=1


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2016)

I don't see why those cables would not work for you.

How much data does the family have that you need storage for?


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

t_ski said:


> I don't see why those cables would not work for you.



Thanks, think i'll order them.  right now, the 2 hdds are just sort of angled in the front of the case, lying against each other, and I'd like to get them tucked away where they belong soon 



> How much data does the family have that you need storage for?



Not that much, and I don't see a whole lot in the immediate future either.  Currently I have a 1.5tb and a 3tb, and the 3tb is being used as a backup of the other, with space to spare.  I used to backup my game files from Steam and Origin, but I don't bother anymore; should I decide to do that again, it would account for some more storage space.


----------



## xvi (May 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Anyone think these will be ok?


Five eggs. Should be fine? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
HDDs are getting expensive and SDDs are getting cheap. Hold out!


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

xvi said:


> Five eggs. Should be fine? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> HDDs are getting expensive and SDDs are getting cheap. Hold out!



Thanks. Ordered them, now awaiting. For like $6 shipped, worth a shot


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

Well something is up...  checked in on the 4790 this morning and it was at 90C! . Had to shut it down remotely until I can get a few minutes to see what's going on. Maybe in all the excitement the cooler shifted and needs to be remounted.

I think too that I should not have switched the PSUs around, that little case is packed with cables


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> checked in on the 4790 this morning and it was at 90C! .



Opened the pc today, messed with some cables, and turned it on.  Ran it for a few minutes opened up, and it was going fine.  As it was on, I put it all back, and I've been monitoring it for a while; it's been on 4 hrs and temps are holding in the mid 50s, ~54C.  I'll be keeping an eye on it throughout the evening and into the night, want to make sure it's not sitting up at 90 again! But if it does run fine, it means that I don't know what was the cause of high temps.  I guess time will tell 


Edit: 8 hrs in and temps holding.  Looks good


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

I saw newegg has the ....

Xeon E5 2620 V4 2.1ghz 8 Core 16Thread beasty ,20mb L3 @ $425.00 usd.

Sorry im on mobile,and cant post links.seems like it might crunch well


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I saw newegg has the ....
> 
> Xeon E5 2620 V4 2.1ghz 8 Core 16Thread beasty ,20mb L3 @ $425.00 usd.
> 
> Sorry im on mobile,and cant post links.seems like it might crunch well


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117629


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117629



thank You.


----------



## stinger608 (May 7, 2016)

Okay team, not sure if anyone is interested but I will be putting up some stuff for sale at some point today. 

I'll have an Adaptec 3405 RAID card that includes both the SAS and SATA cables, 4 to 6 15K Seagate Cheetah drives, and 4 almost new WD Vraptors. 

Once I have this listed I'll post up the for sale link in this thread.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Okay team, not sure if anyone is interested but I will be putting up some stuff for sale at some point today.
> 
> I'll have an Adaptec 3405 RAID card that includes both the SAS and SATA cables, 4 to 6 15K Seagate Cheetah drives, and 4 almost new WD Vraptors.
> 
> Once I have this listed I'll post up the for sale link in this thread.




Actually I have reconsidered and put up my almost new little HTPC system for sale. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/awesome-little-htpc-intel-in-shuttle-case.222486/

Kind of bums me out as I didn't really want to sell that little jewel but alas, I'm needing to get some damn nagging bills taken care of.


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2016)

I have a rig that can only get internet access via HTTP proxy. I've got something set up on my PC to act as a proxy and I can hit the web now, but BOINC gives me an error that says:


> 5/25/2016 10:25:40 AM | http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ | Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates"
> 5/25/2016 10:25:41 AM |  | Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down.


Doing some research, and I can't find the page now, there's a wiki page that says you'll get this error if your proxy doesn't pass SSL connections. They say to add your SSL certificate to /var/lib/boinc-client/ca-bundle.crt, but I can't seem to get the certificate to pop up in my browser.
The proxy software I'm using is AnalogX's Proxy.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, crap, one of my crunchers fried the motherboard a couple of nights ago. 

It's an AsRock H81M mATX board sporting the 4771 chip.

I'll be looking for a good board around the first of the month.

If anyone has one or knows where to get a good board, please let me know!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 20, 2016)

Shouldn't that still be under warranty?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Shouldn't that still be under warranty?




Maybe, if they go off of serial number and not purchase receipt. That board is the one that was a system from the challenge giveaway. It was in the parts for the system that I won for my daughter. 

She has since gone to just laptops so I had the system here at the house crunching for about 6 months.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2016)

Perhaps if the original owner could be identified from the thread, they might be able to assist?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 20, 2016)

I did some checking, and that series of boards only has a 1-year warranty. I've had the board longer than that.

So, once again, if anyone knows where I can grab a cheap Socket 1150 motherboard, please let me know!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2016)

Alright folks, I need your help/advice.  I decided after my recent upgrade to the X99 system in specs that I should ditch the i7-4770K rig and get something different.  I remember seeing that a TPU member found a good deal on a 14-core Xeon CPU and I thought that I could do the same.
So I have a Intel Xeon E5 2683 V3, ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 LGA 2011-V3, and G.Skill TridentZ 16GB 3200 on order to replace the i7-4770K cruncher.  My question is will Windows 10 (Home I think) recognize all 14 cores or will I need to look at another OS option such as Linux?


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Alright folks, I need your help/advice.  I decided after my recent upgrade to the X99 system in specs that I should ditch the i7-4770K rig and get something different.  I remember seeing that a TPU member found a good deal on a 14-core Xeon CPU and I thought that I could do the same.
> So I have a Intel Xeon E5 2683 V3, ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 LGA 2011-V3, and G.Skill TridentZ 16GB 3200 on order to replace the i7-4770K cruncher.  My question is will Windows 10 (Home I think) recognize all 14 cores or will I need to look at another OS option such as Linux?



windows 10 still is per socket ( max2); home supports 128gb of ram and 256 cores. so core count isn't an issue. however if its a dedicated cruncher I don't see why you wouldn't run Linux on it. its free and from what I've seen has a 5-10% performance gain ( when I compared rac vs the same machine running windows server 2012R2) .  installing Ubuntu or centos and getting boinc running takes maybe 20 minutes, not counting downloading the iso. if you're adding gpu crunching as well, its a little harder to get the NVidia drivers installed if you want to sign the kernel module. but theres plenty of good walkthroughs of the process on Ubuntu.

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Installing_BOINC_on_Ubuntu


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 22, 2016)

HammerON said:


> will Windows 10 (Home I think) recognize all 14 cores




It will see them all, no problem. 
I had Windows 10 running on the 2P systems with 16 cores showing.


----------



## Bow (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey guys,
I have been out of the loop for a while. Got any challenges coming up?
Going to add another PC at work so I will have 1 at home a 4 at work helping.


----------



## xvi (Sep 27, 2016)

Bow said:


> Got any challenges coming up?


Norton's usually the man for that, but it sounds like he's been very busy recently. Looks like he was last online on the 14th. Someone said they made contact with him recently though (@manofthem?)

Edit: Maybe we should get a "We miss you, Norton" challenge going.


----------



## alucasa (Sep 27, 2016)

HammerON said:


> Alright folks, I need your help/advice.  I decided after my recent upgrade to the X99 system in specs that I should ditch the i7-4770K rig and get something different.  I remember seeing that a TPU member found a good deal on a 14-core Xeon CPU and I thought that I could do the same.
> So I have a Intel Xeon E5 2683 V3, ASRock X99 Extreme4/3.1 LGA 2011-V3, and G.Skill TridentZ 16GB 3200 on order to replace the i7-4770K cruncher.  My question is will Windows 10 (Home I think) recognize all 14 cores or will I need to look at another OS option such as Linux?



Are you talking about me?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 27, 2016)

xvi said:


> Norton's usually the man for that, but it sounds like he's been very busy recently. Looks like he was last online on the 14th. Someone said they made contact with him recently though (@manofthem?)
> 
> Edit: Maybe we should get a "We miss you, Norton" challenge going.



I did talk to Norton about a week ago, I think. I said that the Team was missing him and that we hope all is well.  he said he as alright but very busy lately.  Anybody who knows him knows how true that really is, even on a good day 

Hopefully we'll see him again soon.  I haven't tried to get in touch since that day but I think tonight I'll give it another shot, just to say hey and send out greetings.


I think Norton as well as members of the team had mentioned the possibility of an upcoming challenge, maybe October when things start to cool down.  We can kick around some ideas and such, and then the Captain can make it official when he gets back; need his Captainage to make challenges official and open the challenge on WCG.




And in other news, I lost a gold star on my badge


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 28, 2016)

If you do give him a holler @manofthem , tell him that we are all very concerned and worried about him!!!


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone here know good ways to cool an AM3+ motherboard NB heatsink? Currently have a fan propped up on it, but it isn't exactly moving friendly setup.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2016)

Watercooling, of course!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 6, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> Anyone here know good ways to cool an AM3+ motherboard NB heatsink? Currently have a fan propped up on it, but it isn't exactly moving friendly setup.


Attach the fan to the heatsink if possible.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2016)

Sure, go the easy route 

But yes, you could use zip ties or rubber bands to secure the fan.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 6, 2016)

Meh. Guess it'll do.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 30, 2016)

So, I snuck my Xeon X5470 quad core rig (@4 Ghz) into work for 24/7 WCG use (and occasional play, lol).  So far, racked up 7k in 4 days or so.

Has anyone noticed the DC stats are not updating? ...I know that's nothing new.  I see 810k in my sig, but the X5470 is saying I'm up to 817k and counting.

TIA!

Edit:






Edit #2:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 30, 2016)

I think the client's results are "live", where as FDC processes updates ~4 times a day.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> So, I snuck my Xeon X5470 quad core rig (@4 Ghz) into work for 24/7 WCG use (and occasional play, lol).  So far, racked up 7k in 4 days or so.
> 
> Has anyone noticed the DC stats are not updating? ...I know that's nothing new.  I see 810k in my sig, but the X5470 is saying I'm up to 817k and counting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for kicking back into the grid  

As @thebluebumblebee said, FreeDC updates throughout the day but not in real time.  But check it again.  I just looked and DC has you at 817k


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for kicking back into the grid
> 
> As @thebluebumblebee said, FreeDC updates throughout the day but not in real time.  But check it again.  I just looked and DC has you at 817k



Yep, was gone for a while, rigs were gathering dust while mostly I took care of projects at the GFs house.  Goddamn I feel unappreciated for all that time   Anyway, it's feeling like winter is knocking on the door and I already started enjoying some PC gaming.  TR 2013 to be exact.  ...and dusting off the PCs 

Glad you see 817k... the DC stats in my sig still show 810k and it's been 4 days.  I wonder if it's due to the months I've been off, I'm lower down on the update queue?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> Glad you see 817k... the DC stats in my sig still show 810k and it's been 4 days. I wonder if it's due to the months I've been off, I'm lower down on the update queue?



No, the team stats update all at the same time on DC. Looks good below, looks like the problem is with the link to the picture.






Is the sig pic a static pic or able to update?




Sasqui said:


> TR 2013 to be exact. ...and dusting off the PCs



Great game. I had fun with it, haven't tried the new one yet.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> No, the team stats update all at the same time on DC. Looks good below, looks like the problem is with the link to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Having fun with the game.  The setting feels a little too close to FC, but eh, it's good 'ole puzzle, shoot-em-up, action and story line wrapped into one.  I actually wish the puzzles were more challenging.

I'm off to look at my sig.  It was dynamic when I added it, not sure why it's not updating now...

Edit:  Sig still isn't updating.  Here's the link I'm using:






Link in sig:  http://stats.free-dc.org/projusertag.php?proj=bwcg&id=997038&theme=13


----------



## xvi (Dec 29, 2016)

I had to shut one of my bigger rigs down down due to some fan issues. I had it suddenly wake me up out of a dead sleep in the middle of the night because a fan started going bad on it. Was all quiet, then it just goes as loud as it can "SSQQUUAAAAACKK!"

Picked up four Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 fans. The thing crunches at ~60c with a Cooler Master Nepton 280L, but that's clocked up to about 4GHz on all cores constant. I know it's clocked up fairly high, but I would have expected better temps on 280mm CLC water. Anyone have any idea if those temps are high relative to what I should be seeing?

Will be going from 2x140mm fans to 4x120mm fans, so I'll see if that makes a significant difference.

Edit: BumbleBee caught my lack of rig info. Sorry! Intel 3930k, ASRock x79 Extreme4-M, Cooler Master Nepton 280L.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2016)

What CPU?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't know if there's anyone in here who has any use for some miscellaneous CPU parts for their crunchers/PC's , but I have some items left over from donations for my nephew Colby's computer build.

 I was  going to put them up in a *FF*b/s/t thread,  but I figured I'd check here first.(ill likely post them in BST a little later on 1st come 1st serve)

 I have some CPU coolers both air and liquid (aio),  I believe I have some ram DDR3, a solid-state drive 128 GB, a large amount of fans,  miscellaneous cables both sata, and high definition multimedia interface, and possibly a hard drive 3.5". There maybe some other items but off the top my head I think that's all. These are items donated to me so they're free to whoever wants them and can cover shipping.  If you're not in a rush, and you feel like you don't have enough to cover the shipping we may be able to work something out. Please use p.m. only

Happy new year and thanks for your work


i hope this is the proper thread


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What CPU?


Woops. Thanks! Thought I put this in there somewhere, but I forgot. I've been like this all day.
Intel 3930k, ASRock x79 Extreme4-M, Cooler Master Nepton 280L.

Pulled this screenshot from page 1, but nothing has changed since then. I suppose temps are actually better than they were back on the air cooler, now that I'm looking back.


xvi said:


>


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

Well I finally narrowed down the issue that was plaguing my 4790 rig with the random shut downs and reboots. It was the GPU overheating, and very strangely I might add.  The problem was that the fans were not spinning at all during idle or load, as shown in the picture below.   The problem sprung out of nowhere as I've had the GPU for a long time, but then again it was a second hand gpu bought off ebay after the mining rage. The GPU did come with a second new heatsink from XFX, and I did install it a while back, but that one apparently crapped out as well.

This shot of the dusty GPU is when the pc was on 







So I swapped in the spare 7770 and it's going along quite nicely.  I'll eventually look for a GPU upgrade for the pc but for now it'll do.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'll eventually look for a GPU upgrade for the pc




If it's still a decent video card, maybe install an aftermarket cooler. Something like an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo or something similar. Awesome coolers. It would most likely be cheaper than a new card bro.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> If it's still a decent video card, maybe install an aftermarket cooler. Something like an Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo or something similar. Awesome coolers. It would most likely be cheaper than a new card bro.



Good idea, didn't even think of that. Just need to check card fitment. Thought maybe trying to find another DD cooler (it's an XFX 270X DD) but haven't bothered looking yet.


----------



## xvi (Jan 3, 2017)

xvi said:


> Will be going from 2x140mm fans to 4x140mm fans, so I'll see if that makes a significant difference.
> 
> Edit: BumbleBee caught my lack of rig info. Sorry! Intel 3930k, ASRock x79 Extreme4-M, Cooler Master Nepton 280L.





xvi said:


> Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 fans


Welp, swapped those fans in and had some serious issues. I didn't realize those things only spin at 1000 RPM. (rookie mistake!) Nice and quiet, but even once I underclocked it down to stock (3.2GHz on all cores) to get temps back down somewhere reasonable, it started BSODing on me pretty hard. CPU temps are good, but I think VRM temps are through the roof due to the rad fans providing pretty much ALL airflow in that case.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 25, 2017)

Silly question. I had a forum signature that I have seen other users on this site use that was created on the official WCG forums. However, when I try to insert it into my signature I get an error that it isn't allowed. Here is a link to my signature: http://www.wcgsig.com/1026912.gif. My e-peen would appreciate your help


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Silly question. I had a forum signature that I have seen other users on this site use that was created on the official WCG forums. However, when I try to insert it into my signature I get an error that it isn't allowed. Here is a link to my signature: http://www.wcgsig.com/1026912.gif. My e-peen would appreciate your help



I think your best bet would be to contact @W1zzard and ask if it can be done. He's the mastermind of all things.


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 26, 2017)

Messaged. If it isn't possible, I won't lose any sleep. It is what it is. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 26, 2017)

Is the official image link it gives you with or without www ?


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 26, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Is the official image link it gives you with or without www ?



You the man! I was given the full URL, but it only let me put it in without the www. Thanks!


----------



## Bow (Jan 26, 2017)

We all should have one...


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 26, 2017)

Bow said:


> We all should have one...


@Bow there is a thread on the WCG forums where you can request one. All you need is your ID which can be found here on your World Community Grid "My contribution" page:





Then you can reply to SNURK's thread on the World Community Grid official forums found here:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,29840
Post your ID and he will periodically add requesters to his signature generation script. He'll then post the link to your signature. It took him about a week for mine. Remember to omit the "www" when inserting it into your signature.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> You the man! I was given the full URL, but it only let me put it in without the www. Thanks!


Is the official url with www? then i will allow www too


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 28, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Is the official url with www? then i will allow www too



Yes, the www was in the signature URL I was given


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks! www.wcgsig.com has been white listed for signatures (in addition to wcgsig.com without www)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 11, 2017)

can anyone point me (hopefully) to an as few a clicks as possible way to install a crunching os on a box, it will have to be linux but im a noob so is there a noob way of converting a pc into a cruncher is i suppose what im asking


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2017)

Please use a USB drive.

Download Linux.  Mint with Cinnamon is designed to be easy for Windows users.
Use a utility like Rufus to create a bootable USB drive.  The Windows USB tool works as well.
Install, then run the updates.
All software on Linux installs from the Software Manager.  Search for BOINC in the SM and install.
That's really all there is to it.  Unless I forgot something, as it seems I'm prone to do.


----------



## Norton (Mar 11, 2017)

I use pendrive Linux:

https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

Load whatever version of Linux you want through the software to create a USB install drive.

I use Ubuntu, Mint is also a good option, can have an OS loaded in 5-10 minutes and crunching a few minutes after that.


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2017)

Well, the 1800x rig is kinda up and running. It didn't like the Kingston hyperX RAM though, so it's currently got one of the (same, but older) sticks from my 6700k which worked for some reason... I got linux mint and Boinc installed.. From what I can tell there's no way to monitor temps from Linux though, on this cpu anyway, so I need to install Win7 so I can overclock it. Looks like it's not boosting at all either, all cores at at 3.6ghz.

Partial success! lol


----------



## twilyth (Mar 12, 2017)

so you're using ddr3 ram in ddr4 sockets?  Very interdasting.  I have some old ddr3 I could plug in if it doesn't like the Corsair Vengeance LPX sticks.


----------



## infrared (Mar 12, 2017)

No, ddr4  Both kits are 3333mhz 2x8gb, for some reason the older kit works ok, the new kit doesn't even post, sits there with an '0d' code and the Dram LED illuminated. I'll try the new kit in the 6700k rig and see if it likes it, otherwise it's going back and I'll get some G.skill stuff.

Seems to be crunching along ok at stock settings, I can't wait to turn the wick up a bit!


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2017)

infrared said:


> Well, the 1800x rig is kinda up and running. It didn't like the Kingston hyperX RAM though, so it's currently got one of the (same, but older) sticks from my 6700k which worked for some reason... I got linux mint and Boinc installed.. *From what I can tell there's no way to monitor temps from Linux though*, on this cpu anyway, so I need to install Win7 so I can overclock it. Looks like it's not boosting at all either, all cores at at 3.6ghz.
> 
> Partial success! lol



Have you tried *Psensor*? Seems to work fine with my Ubuntu systems... not sure if it's updated for Ryzen though.


----------



## T.R. (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Have you tried *Psensor*? Seems to work fine with my Ubuntu systems... not sure if it's updated for Ryzen though.


Psensor (lm_sensors) may not support it yet.


> When running LM_Sensors' sensors-detect with the X370 motherboard, no onboard sensors were detected and thus no support for monitoring the board's fan speeds, voltages, temperatures, etc. Also on the sensor front, the Ryzen 7 1800X CPU temperatures were not exposed with the Linux 4.10 kernel.


http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-1800x-linux&num=2


----------



## infrared (Mar 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Have you tried *Psensor*? Seems to work fine with my Ubuntu systems... not sure if it's updated for Ryzen though.


Yup, as T.R. said, it just doesn't show any sensors/fan speeds etc. Hopefully it won't be long until it's updated to work  Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 14, 2017)

infrared said:


> Yup, as T.R. said, it just doesn't show any sensors/fan speeds etc. Hopefully it won't be long until it's updated to work  Thanks for the suggestion though.



If you really want to get sensors, you could try and check what SuperIO chip the board has and force load the monitor driver for it. Will probably require a bit of terminal usage.


----------



## infrared (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks @agent00skid  I'll give it a try.

I've totally had it with stupid computers at the moment! I was trying to get win7 installed from usb only to find i need to slipstream the amd usb3 driver, which i spent hours on and failed to do, much to my shame! Gave up and decided to install win 10 only to find Microsofts own usb media creator was crap and failed to see any usb sticks so i wasted more time formatting them and suspecting them of being broken! Ended up using Rufus which worked first try. Windows 10 installed ok and I played around with some oc'ing... went to boot back into linux only to find the sodding mbr had been overwritten! So more messing about re-making a linux usb stick to boot up and use terminal to fix the mbr.. 

Anyway, so after a most of a day wasted it's now crunching away @ 4.0ghz 1.40v  It was close to stable at 4.1ghz but needed >1.45v so I decided to leave it as I wouldn't want it crunching at that voltage. It really doesn't seem to like this stick of hyperx ram, i gave up trying to get it stable at 3200 so now it's at 2933mhz. I'll try to get a really decent >3600 kit from g.skill/teamgroup or something soon.

I'm off, goodnight crazy people of tpu!


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> Gotta love Ubuntu, the install on the drive doesn't care what system I plug it into... it just goes right back to work!


That's actually not a bad idea. Has anyone had experience running linux off of a USB drive for the sake of crunching? I could get some extra rigs going if I could just boot off of USB. Should be able to pick up a 3-pack of drives at BestBuy for cheap.


----------



## Norton (Mar 21, 2017)

xvi said:


> That's actually not a bad idea. Has anyone had experience running linux off of a USB drive for the sake of crunching? I could get some extra rigs going if I could just boot off of USB. Should be able to pick up a 3-pack of drives at BestBuy for cheap.



James888 (now @Nordic ) tried using flash drives and had issues/problems with them iirc. Enough problems that I decided not to mess with it. YMMV though...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2017)

@Nordic BTW.  I think what happens with most USB drives is that crunching wears out part of the flash, with all of the write/erase it does as it works through WU's, and that creates errors.  Don't know what would happen if you had one of the wear leveling USB drives though.


----------



## infrared (Mar 22, 2017)

I was running my QX9650 rig on Linux Mint off an OCZ 16gb usb2 thumb drive from 2007 for months, I agree with thebluebumblebee that it'll eventually wear out the flash, but I think you'd still get a reasonable amount of life out of one. It boots up and works superbly for crunching, and seems to work no matter what you plug it into. You notice it's a bit slower when actually using the computer but boinc doesn't care about read/write speeds as far as I can tell.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2017)

A USB 2.0 flash drive of mine did not last very long at all. I would have to go look at my old post, but it was no longer than a couple weeks before the OS would have critical errors.
A USB 3.0 flash drive of mine lasted several months before the OS began having critical errors.

I think there are flash drives that can do it, but my cheap ones did not. My USB 3.0 drive was a mushkin something. Cheapest one I could get on newegg at the time.

Both flash drives still work, and windows does not recognize any problems with them. The OS just failed after awhile. If I remember correctly, I was probably using linux mint mate back then. I did try to put an OS back on the drives again but it did not work for some reason I do not remember.

Others might have better luck.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2017)

This thread seems more appropriate for the discussion of phone/mobile device crunching.

I don't think I'll be crunching on my android.  Currently my Oneplus One is crunching, and while it may not have fully spooled up just yet, it only threw down like 550ppd yesterday.  That's not worth the hassle of it all for me. 

I think I'll give it another day, 2 tops, see what it levels out at, and call it quits because I know it won't be worth it.


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2017)

I tried turning an old phone in to a dedicated cruncher once. I pulled the backplate off of it and let a heatsink rest on the battery. I like to think it helped get some extra PPD out of it since the Android client will throttle if battery temps get too high.


----------



## Antykain (Apr 2, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This thread seems more appropriate for the discussion of phone/mobile device crunching.
> 
> I don't think I'll be crunching on my android.  Currently my Oneplus One is crunching, and while it may not have fully spooled up just yet, it only threw down like 550ppd yesterday.  That's not worth the hassle of it all for me.
> 
> I think I'll give it another day, 2 tops, see what it levels out at, and call it quits because I know it won't be worth it.



I actually have my old Samsung Note 5 running WCG right now.. just started recently just for giggles to see what it can crank out.  Yesterday was the first full day with the Note 5 crunching and it cranked out 1,138 points.  While it's nothing out of this world up there in terms of PPD output, I was kind of surprised that it was able to break the 1k mark.  The Note 5 uses a Samsung Exynos octa-core in which 4 of the cores max at 2.1GHz, and the other 4 cores are 1.5GHz.  While WCG is running it does not operate at those freqs due to thermal throttling.. but the Note 5 does not feel hot at all.  Warm, yes, but not hot.  

Going to let it run maybe a few days more and see how it does.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2017)

Just set up my MOTOZ, the one with the better CPU. it's running 2 tasks. Only at night, 11pm to 5am. I will check in the morning to see what it did. It will eventually just be running Vina's. I set up the profile and then forgot to assign it to the phone, until after it had downloaded 4 jobs. 

I will post again in a few days and update its progress.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok. Well. I had a couple days of free WiFi! Looks like I will have to pay them. It was shutdown about 30 minutes ago. So, might be a couple of days before it gets turned on again. I will call them in the morning and see if they answer on a Saturday.


----------



## XZero450 (May 2, 2017)

Moved my 2695 to a different case and mobo with a different boot drive.. Can't get it to break 90% utilization. My PPD is reflecting as this unit seems to be down ~4k on a daily basis. Halp?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2017)

How many threads is WCG running?  Check out those notices in the BOINC Manager.  Could you be running low on disk space?  90% of a 36 threaded machine is only 32 threads.


----------



## XZero450 (May 4, 2017)

You are correct, there are only 32 threads running.


----------



## twilyth (May 5, 2017)

The chips in there are octo cores so 16 threads per cpu.  I hope we didn't advertise this as a 36 thread machine.  

@XZero450 Glad to see you got the rig working.  What was wrong with it?


----------



## XZero450 (May 7, 2017)

@twilyth different rig altogether  The 2695 is my x99 based 18c/36t dedicated cruncher. Right now it's not running on all threads like it used to. I'm still trying to get the 2(8c/16t) up and running.


----------



## agent00skid (May 8, 2017)

Looked on the net and saw 2 suggestions for problems with running more than 32 threads.

Make sure you are running 64-bit client.
And add this to the cc_config.xml file:

<ncpus>x</ncpus>

Where x is number of threads. If you don't have a cc_config.xml, then create it in the BOINC data directory with this in it:

<cc_config>
<options>
<ncpus>x</ncpus>
</options>
</cc_config>


----------



## Arjai (May 18, 2017)

This is what my new MotoZ Force is doing after a month, on two cores, plugged in at work and home, probably 16-18 hours a day crunching.


----------



## alucasa (May 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried those Xeon ES L v3/v4? On Ebay, those are dirt cheap and have  8c/16t for v3) and10c/20t (for v4) at 1.6 ~ 1.7 ghz (turbo 2.ghz) @ 55w ~ 85w TDP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

hello everybody!  Quick question, I keep seeing that for F@H it is recommended to leave 1 CPU core free per GPU.  Does that mean have 7 cores crunching, and one core free while I fold?  Been a while since I last crunched and folded and the same time.  Help me out here


----------



## infrared (May 20, 2017)

Yep, you've got it right, set your cpu percentage to 75% to free up 1c/2t.. or try 87.5 which is 1 thread, if cpu usage is pinned at 100% go back to 2 threads. It's just because wcg will prevent the gpu being fed instructions fast enough and your folding ppd will suffer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

infrared said:


> Yep, you've got it right, set your cpu percentage to 75% to free up 1c/2t.. or try 87.5 which is 1 thread, if cpu usage is pinned at 100% go back to 2 threads. It's just because wcg will prevent the gpu being fed instructions fast enough and your folding ppd will suffer.


Perfect, thank you very much!


----------



## twilyth (May 20, 2017)

never mind . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

infrared said:


> Yep, you've got it right, set your cpu percentage to 75% to free up 1c/2t.. or try 87.5 which is 1 thread, if cpu usage is pinned at 100% go back to 2 threads. It's just because wcg will prevent the gpu being fed instructions fast enough and your folding ppd will suffer.


So I tried 87.5%, and even 75%.  Thing is it doesn't free up any particular core, it just reduces the usage across all cores.  Am I missing something here or is this the way it should be?


----------



## infrared (May 20, 2017)

That's right, i don't think they're locked to specific cores  as long as it's not stuck at 100% it's ok.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

infrared said:


> That's right, i don't think they're locked to specific cores  as long as it's not stuck at 100% it's ok.



Perfect, just wanted to make sure.  Thank you!


----------



## 4x4n (May 20, 2017)

Great to see that ketchup covered avi again, welcome back CP!! 

Been a long time since I folded and wcg at the same time, but I think I used to manually set affinty for f@h.

If you want to leave one core always free from wcg try going into you device profiles at wcg. You set the max number of processors used for wcg.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2017)

4x4n said:


> Great to see that ketchup covered avi again, welcome back CP!!
> 
> Been a long time since I folded and wcg at the same time, but I think I used to manually set affinty for f@h.
> 
> If you want to leave one core always free from wcg try going into you device profiles at wcg. You set the max number of processors used for wcg.


Haha, well you'll be seeing it more and more again.  ...and yes, I remember something about my profiles.  I just stepped out but I'll check it when I get back home.  Sorry, trying to knock off some of the rust


----------



## XZero450 (May 21, 2017)

agent00skid said:


> Looked on the net and saw 2 suggestions for problems with running more than 32 threads.
> 
> Make sure you are running 64-bit client.
> And add this to the cc_config.xml file:
> ...



This did it! Thank you very much!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

is anyone else having Connection issues with Boinc currently? im getting connection notices. my internet is fine, as im having no other issues,  maybe a restart?


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is anyone else having Connection issues with Boinc currently? im getting connection notices. my internet is fine, as im having no other issues,  maybe a restart?


Just checked mine- no problem here


----------



## stinger608 (May 21, 2017)

Norton said:


> Just checked mine- no problem here



Just checked all 5 of my systems and all are connecting just fine.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

this is a entry from my Log file
*5/20/2017 9:43:21 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates

*
i just finished some 4+ hour work units, and theyre stuck.....


im only getting issues when Boinc tries to report my work...if someone reading this can see if they are able to report a work unit when one is available id appreciate it, cuz i can find nothing wrong


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> this is a entry from my Log file
> *5/20/2017 9:43:21 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request failed: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with given CA certificates*


I don't remember seeing that message before? Routine things to try is to restart the PC and/or exit/restart the BOINC Manager

Can you post the contents of your event log after a restart?

Note- please drop the text into a spoiler to keep the size of the post a reasonable size


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

Apparently it's because my date is off on my PC. The actual date/time but I don't know it doesn't look to be off compared all my other clocks.

why does it already show the 21st of may on the WCG site?? is that why maybe?


then this pops up
5/20/2017 10:34:49 PM |  | BOINC can't access Internet - check network connection or proxy configuration.


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is anyone else having Connection issues with Boinc currently? im getting connection notices. my internet is fine, as im having no other issues,  maybe a restart?


Did you get the notice to update the web address a while back?
It's easier to remove WCG from BOINC, then reinstall.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Did you get the notice to update the web address a while back?
> It's easier to remove WCG from BOINC, then reinstall.


will i lose my work? what do i do? just uninstall the Boinc manager?


Also, My other Pc is working fine, uploading with no issues?


THAT DID IT!!!
 thanks @Caring1  i DL'ed and repaired & Vioala! all set. thank You

 I was so worried because some of those work units were 4+ hour long and I'd rather not lose them if it all possible. As limited as my contribution to the challenge is, I still rather tpuwcg get credit for every unit completed


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2017)

Chicken Patty said:


> hello everybody!  Quick question, I keep seeing that for F@H it is recommended to leave 1 CPU core free per GPU.  Does that mean have 7 cores crunching, and one core free while I fold?  Been a while since I last crunched and folded and the same time.  Help me out here





Chicken Patty said:


> So I tried 87.5%, and even 75%.  Thing is it doesn't free up any particular core, it just reduces the usage across all cores.  Am I missing something here or is this the way it should be?



@infrared nailed it. On my 2600k, I use 1 thread for folding and 7 threads crunching (however currently all 8 threads crunching for challenge). That said, I believe that just 1 thread (87.5%) does bottleneck the folding process at times, whenever it maxes cpu for checkpoints or whatever, and my 980 nets a little less ppd because of it. But that's getting nitpicking.

I see @mstenholm in here too he's much more acquainted with f@h and is far more knowledgeable in this regard. He can answer better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> is anyone else having Connection issues with Boinc currently? im getting connection notices. my internet is fine, as im having no other issues,  maybe a restart?



No issues here.  I do know however, that having the date/time from your PC off will cause issues.  Happened to me years ago, and I was over looking it.



manofthem said:


> @infrared nailed it. On my 2600k, I use 1 thread for folding and 7 threads crunching (however currently all 8 threads crunching for challenge). That said, I believe that just 1 thread (87.5%) does bottleneck the folding process at times, whenever it maxes cpu for checkpoints or whatever, and my 980 nets a little less ppd because of it. But that's getting nitpicking.
> 
> I see @mstenholm in here too he's much more acquainted with f@h and is far more knowledgeable in this regard. He can answer better.



What infrared suggested did the trick, was working great till I had to shut down folding due to my room becoming an oven during the day


----------



## Caring1 (May 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> will i lose my work? what do i do? just uninstall the Boinc manager?


Sorry for not getting back sooner, from memory the tasks remained and continued once I added WCG again to the BOINC manager.
I'm glad it was a simple fix for you


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 24, 2017)

Work not reporting?? i have a evergrowing list of work that wont upload....
ive tried restarting, updating, i see no notices about down time.....any ideas?

these transfer %ages have been @ those readings for Hours now


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Work not reporting?? i have a evergrowing list of work that wont upload....
> ive tried restarting, updating, i see no notices about down time.....any ideas?
> 
> these transfer %ages have been @ those readings for Hours now



My rig was stuck also

Go to the *Transfers *tab and click on *Retry Now*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> Go to the *Transfers *tab and click on *Retry Now*



Yeah I tried that about 1500 times too no luck. I've disabled and re-enabled my network adapter, I have rebooted my router and modem I've tried everything I could think of 

*edit*
just reported close to 30 jobs all @ once  @Norton Thanks


----------



## stinger608 (May 24, 2017)

I just checked my rig and all seems well.

I'm running down to check my other crunchers now.

EDIT: Just checked on my other 4 systems, and it seemed there were a lot of "100%" WU's. I did an update and they all uploaded so all is good in the big town of Crunchville.


----------



## stevorob (May 24, 2017)

My main was having issues with the WUs just sitting at Ready to Report, didn't have anything in Transfers - restarting the client seemed to have gotten them to go through.

Just rebooted the rigs downstairs, and hopefully that fixes them if they had the same issue, didn't bother to check beforehand.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 24, 2017)

It wasn't announced to my knowledge (at least not through notices) but I did happen to try to access WCG's website today and it was down for about 10 or so minutes , maybe that's the reason for getting these frozen work units.... it wasn't the normal website message though it said "you do not have sufficient privileges to access this page" when i tried to navigate to my contribution


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I did happen to try to access WCG's website today and it was down for about 10 or so minutes , maybe that's the reason for getting these frozen work units



Not sure what time you tried, but the WCG site is always unavailable every night around 8:30 or thereabouts and lasts for usually an hour or so. That's when it does its daily update. So. If you can't access the WCG site at that time, no worries.


Also, there are random times when I see tasks are done but not uploading. You can try Ford's utility which allows for the option for immediate upload.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

stevorob said:


> My main was having issues with the WUs just sitting at Ready to Report, didn't have anything in Transfers - restarting the client seemed to have gotten them to go through.
> 
> Just rebooted the rigs downstairs, and hopefully that fixes them if they had the same issue, didn't bother to check beforehand.





jboydgolfer said:


> It wasn't announced to my knowledge (at least not through notices) but I did happen to try to access WCG's website today and it was down for about 10 or so minutes , maybe that's the reason for getting these frozen work units.... it wasn't the normal website message though it said "you do not have sufficient privileges to access this page" when i tried to navigate to my contribution



WCG had a brief outage at the same time you reported the issue (lasted less than an hour):
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40022



> We are currently experiencing an issue with our filesystem. As a result we have stopped accepting file uploads at this time. We have also stopped the scheduler so that there are fewer download attempts. We will update you as we get further into our investigation





> Everything is back online now. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2017)

It happened.  I saw it.


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> WCG had a brief outage at the same time you reported the issue (lasted less than an hour):
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40022



It must have been a problem in the new cloud....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 24, 2017)

manofthem said:


> It must have been a problem in the new cloud....


Okay, who pissed off the cloud?


----------



## stevorob (May 24, 2017)

Too many results because of the challenge


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

i know im a Noob when it comes to WCG, but are 12+ hour Work units common? the job in question is part of the Fa@H


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i know im a Noob when it comes to WCG, but are 12+ hour Work units common? the job in question is part of the Fa@H


Yep.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i know im a Noob when it comes to WCG, but are 12+ hour Work units common? the job in question is part of the Fa@H


Some go over 24 hrs depending on the work unit and the rig used


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2017)

Funny, I didn't have any issues yesterday. Of course, I also was not paying any attention to it! Sure, I spend about a minute, or two, looking at the BOINC Mgr. each day. But, that's it! Aside from rebooting the computer, every couple of days and the occasional snooze ( while running scans and such ), this is a no brainer. 

It's so easy. It means so much. I wish Life were as well run as this program! 

Just let it roll out the miracles, and reboot once in awhile.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2017)

I'm still working on my overclocking so I had some downtime recently.  but I'm up now and running now!


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2017)

Ive got my "new" 4790 installed & crunching now. really cold too.


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ive got my "new" 4790 installed & crunching now. really cold too.


Looking good! 

Note- a lot of these posts fit better over in the Team thread 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

@jboydgolfer - please move your post over to this thread:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunchers-helping-crunchers.101191/

Nice offer btw


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 29, 2017)

Norton said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Note- a lot of these posts fit better over in the Team thread
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/





Norton said:


> @jboydgolfer - please move your post over to this thread:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/crunchers-helping-crunchers.101191/
> 
> Nice offer btw




Sorry. I deleted it, i cant delete the other.


----------



## Silvertigo (May 29, 2017)

Assistance Required Please!

So I bought an _*unused* X58-UD4P _and an used X5670 from ebay for some crunching fun 

Before I bought the mobo I quickly researched if the X56xx xeons were OK with the board, which it is after updating the bios to the latest known - all very simple and obvious stuff.

So I paid the seller and proceeded to do some more research on my newly acquired toy to discover that these particular boards will only overclock X56xx chips to 3.3ghz 

Although I have searched long and hard for a work-around, Ive had no luck.

If anyone has any suggestions, even if I have to do some soldering, I`m all ears.

I was really hoping to be able to crunch at the highest OC possible with this board.


----------



## Norton (May 29, 2017)

Silvertigo said:


> these particular boards will only overclock X56xx chips to 3.3ghz


Multiplier overclock? X58 boards overclock mostly with bus speed iirc


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2017)

3.3GHz is the standard Turbo Boost of those chips. (on one core)
From this review:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/Gigabyte-GA-EX58-UD4P-review#tr-review-summary
You need to "disable Intel Turbo Boost when you overclock"
And according to our own site here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/


----------



## Silvertigo (May 29, 2017)

Others have reported that they cannot go past 150 base clock with the X56xx xeons and also cannot perform restarts.

I cannot find out for myself until my new PSU and cooler arrive sometime this week.

I have sunk a little bit of money into this little project, hence my uneasiness from what I`m reading...maybe I should have a beer and relax- and stop believing everything I read on the internets

Decided to PM the guy in the below old FS thread, maybe he knows more.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1205876&highlight=EX58-UD4P

Quick reply!



> Hey,
> 
> Been a while so I can't remember it all 100%
> 
> ...



-----



Caring1 said:


> 3.3GHz is the standard Turbo Boost of those chips. (on one core)
> From this review:
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/Gigabyte-GA-EX58-UD4P-review#tr-review-summary
> You need to "disable Intel Turbo Boost when you overclock"
> ...



Thanks for the info, its the compatability between the UD4P mobo and the Westmere Xeons whilst overclocking that I`m concerned about not how to OC.

The above TPU X58 guide is excellent, I have read it front to back many times 

Since the weekend I now have an Saber X58 crunching as we speak @ 3.98ghz / 1.28v / X5670 temps around 45-50

But hey, its a sabertooth, I`m sure a 10 year old kid could OC one these, amazing boards.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  care to weigh in with your experiences?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 29, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  care to weigh in with your experiences?



@Silvertigo

i havent owned your particular board but i reckon you should be able to replicate these settings. i prefer using 22x multi and lowering bus for lower temps for every day. At the moment im using 
22 x 193 for 4.254ghz


----------



## Silvertigo (May 29, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> At the moment im using
> 22 x 193 for 4.254ghz



Thanks for chiming in Caps,  thats a nice speed to be crunching at.

I`ve never made it past 4.0 without errors appearing amongst my WU`s - 

I`ll be happy if can crunch at 3.8 on minimal voltage with the UD4P.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> Six core with a pair of 980Ti cards.
> 
> View attachment 88561


So you're running 12 threads of WCG  on a 12 threaded system AND running 2 x GTX 980 Ti's F@H?  
If that is the case, that will hurt PPD for both WCG and F@H.  You need to give F@H some threads, at least one each for those GPU's, but most likely 3-4 threads in total.  I recently found that I needed 3 threads for 2 GTX 980's on a 2600K system.


----------



## Silvertigo (May 30, 2017)

Worst fears confirmed!   I cant even install Win7 with my X5670 and GA-X58-UD4P mobo, system cannot restart during install.

CPUID from bios is trying to tell me I have an i7 970x in the socket, and is also reporting a clock speed of 2.00ghz at default bios.

Without touching any settings in the bios , after manual restarts I get warnings that my overclocked failed...wtf?...lol

Tried to set the default speeds for the chip, no luck. Tested with an i7 950, installed Win7 no problems, bios recognizes the cpu, correct speed etc,

so I am atleast happy the board is functioning fine.

Found a cheap asus p6t vanilla mobo for the chip, so time to move on from this one. Live and learn. 

Thanks to those who helped


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2017)

Silvertigo said:


> Worst fears confirmed!   I cant even install Win7 with my X5670 and GA-X58-UD4P mobo, system cannot restart during install.
> Without touching any settings in the bios , after manual restarts I get warnings that my overclocked failed...wtf?...lol
> View attachment 88586 View attachment 88587


I have the X58 UD3R with a X5670 installed and running under W7.
I shut mine down to boot in to the BIOS to compare, and I had to force shut down, then I got the same error message in the BIOS re boot failure due to a failed overclock etc.
At least mine sees the X5670 and once in Windows runs fine.
Perhaps the BIOS needs to be updated.


----------



## Silvertigo (May 31, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Perhaps the BIOS needs to be updated.



There are 2 beta bios updates after the last stable vers. F13, and as far as I can discover through
the myriad of x58 forums out there, these beta`s never included an micropdate / added compatability for X56xx`s.

I really don`t want to flash a perfectly good board with beta bios`s - unless I have at least
a scrap of evidence it may help my cause.

I haven`t even found one post where a user has claimed they have the same board (rev 1.0) and were running X56xx chips _overclocked_
Though theres atleast half a dozen posts of people giving up.

No point in flogging a dead horse I reckon.

Although there are some vague posts about cross flashing the board, they lead to a dead end each time.

Heres the replacement board for the X5670 ->
Just finished re-applying paste to the southbridge chip (coz things are going to get real toasty soon)



Asus P6T


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 1, 2017)

Uh oh boys, I may have been pushing my Gaming PC too hard with crunching. I walked by my home office this evening and noticed it was off. Looking at the logs, she rebooted several times (unexpectedly) throughout the day before shutting down completely. It has been untouched for the duration of the challenge up until now. My issue is that no thermal events are listed in the logs, but unexpected shutdowns are. I am taking her off crunching duty for a while and will monitor for more shutdowns.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> Uh oh boys, I may have been pushing my Gaming PC too hard with crunching. I walked by my home office this evening and noticed it was off. Looking at the logs, she rebooted several times (unexpectedly) throughout the day before shutting down completely. It has been untouched for the duration of the challenge up until now. My issue is that no thermal events are listed in the logs, but unexpected shutdowns are. I am taking her off crunching duty for a while and will monitor for more shutdowns.


What kind of psu are you running in it?


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 1, 2017)

Norton said:


> What kind of psu are you running in it?


Corsair TX 650. I was running 100% utilization on all but one thread for about a week and a half. Last challenge wasn't an issue, but that is pushing it pretty hard no?


----------



## Boatvan (Jun 1, 2017)

I have to laugh about this. I noticed one of my other rigs was down. I went into the kitchen and noticed the stove clock was reset and blinking. The power must have blipped just enough to shut them down. I would have noticed earlier if my server was down but it is set to automatically power back on. As for the reboots, there were updates installed on on my gaming rig earlier that day. So false alarm. I am still going to revert to pre-challenge output on my gaming PC because I want to play some games.


----------



## Norton (Jun 1, 2017)

Boatvan said:


> I have to laugh about this. I noticed one of my other rigs was down. I went into the kitchen and noticed the stove clock was reset and blinking. The power must have blipped just enough to shut them down. I would have noticed earlier if my server was down but it is set to automatically power back on. As for the reboots, there were updates installed on on my gaming rig earlier that day. So false alarm. I am still going to revert to pre-challenge output on my gaming PC because I want to play some games.


Thanks for the update!

This reminded me to check my rigs- a thunderstorm came through last night and it looks like one of my remote rigs had a power blip. Lucky thing is that I'm 5 minutes away from it atm so it won't be down for long


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

Trying to update The P4 cruncher to Mint 18. I now have a "raw CD image" downloaded on the HD and want to install it...

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...s-and-useful-hints.215606/page-2#post-3676442
That's the original post, from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 14, 2017)

Up and running!


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 5, 2017)

any Ryzen owner here with a custom loop? May I ask what temps you are getting? This is what I'm getting with mine, R7 1700 @ 3.8ghz, 29c ambient. Single 360mm Nemesis GTS XFlow cpu only.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 5, 2017)

Not on a custom loop, but running a 280mm rad AIO and my 1700 @3.7 1.2v sits around 48-50c package temp on full load

Vrm temps hover around 75-80c

48.2c seems very reasonable at 1.3v


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 6, 2017)

stevorob said:


> Not on a custom loop, but running a 280mm rad AIO and my 1700 @3.7 1.2v sits around 48-50c package temp on full load
> 
> Vrm temps hover around 75-80c
> 
> 48.2c seems very reasonable at 1.3v



it's 68c actually


----------



## stevorob (Jul 6, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> it's 68c actually



My fault, I was looking at the avg.
68 seems a bit high for custom water.  Checked the cpu block to make sure it's mounted good?  replaced thermal paste?


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 6, 2017)

stevorob said:


> My fault, I was looking at the avg.
> 68 seems a bit high for custom water.  Checked the cpu block to make sure it's mounted good?  replaced thermal paste?



yeah already did twice


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> it's 68c actually


My 1600X runs around 70C at full load (Noctua U14S)- no overclock but the chip runs at 3.7Ghz while crunching


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jul 6, 2017)

Norton said:


> My 1600X runs around 70C at full load (Noctua U14S)- no overclock but the chip runs at 3.7Ghz while crunching



what's you usual ambient temp for those temps?


----------



## Norton (Jul 6, 2017)

Sempron Guy said:


> what's you usual ambient temp for those temps?


Usually around 24-25C...


----------



## twilyth (Jul 14, 2017)

Stock 1700 and stock cooler at 67 under full load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2017)

My Ryzen 1700 at 3.7 GHz and 1.329v vcore runs at about 72ºc with an ambient temp of about 23-24ºc.  If you guys still have sense mi skew enabled it might be reading lower.  A lot of boards are actually reporting lower than it is.  Before I disabled that I saw 15-20ºc cooler.  So be careful.  Also, there should be another tab that has the motherboard name, that has a CPU temp that is more accurate so I've noticed.  See below in my case.  For specs on the cooling, it's all in my system specs


----------



## Bow (Jul 25, 2017)

last week I noticed that I had stopped crunching on my main PC.  I ran the usual maintenance programs and restarted but I could not connect, I uninstalled WCG and reinstalled and it worked fine for a couple days then stopped again.  If I reinstall it will connect, not sure what may have changed, any ideas?


----------



## stevorob (Jul 25, 2017)

I have noticed lately that several of my clients will randomly stop uploading or download jobs until I either restart the client or a full shut down and restart.  Worst case for me has been reinstalling the client

It seems like these issues have started since they moved everything off to the cloud. 

Has anyone else had these same sort of issues?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 25, 2017)

WCG has had some problems lately, but a client reinstall was not needed.  What was the BOINC manager's event log saying?


----------



## Bow (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry it took so long to get back, Event log is blank, and I still can not connect to host.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2017)

Did you happen to install the latest version of the client?


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2017)

Sure did


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2017)

Bow said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back, Event log is blank, and I still can not connect to host.


That's pretty odd- time/date correct on the PC?


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2017)

all good, going to reinstall again antivirus blocking it? firewall? maybe
bitdefender free,


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2017)

reinstalled and it works, connected to host. Now I have something in my event log.

7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Starting BOINC client version 7.2.47 for windows_x86_64
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | log flags: file_xfer, sched_ops, task
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Libraries: libcurl/7.25.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1 zlib/1.2.6
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Data directory: C:\ProgramData\BOINC
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Running under account Rich's
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | OpenCL: AMD/ATI GPU 0: Tahiti (driver version 2348.3, device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (2348.3), 3072MB, 3072MB available, 2688 GFLOPS peak)
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | OpenCL CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor (OpenCL driver vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc., driver version 2348.3 (sse2), device version OpenCL 1.2 AMD-APP (2348.3))
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Host name: Richs-PC
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Processor: 6 AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor [Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0]
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Processor features: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 htt pni cx16 popcnt syscall nx lm svm sse4a osvw ibs skinit wdt page1gb rdtscp 3dnowext 3dnow
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1: Core x64 Edition, (06.03.9600.00)
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Memory: 7.99 GB physical, 15.99 GB virtual
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Disk: 930.97 GB total, 381.35 GB free
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Local time is UTC -4 hours
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM | World Community Grid | URL http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/; Computer ID 2017221; resource share 100
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: from World Community Grid (last modified 18-May-2017 10:50:00)
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM | World Community Grid | Host location: none
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM | World Community Grid | General prefs: using your defaults
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Reading preferences override file
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Preferences:
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | max memory usage when active: 4088.54MB
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | max memory usage when idle: 6950.51MB
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | max disk usage: 100.00GB
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | don't use GPU while active
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | suspend work if non-BOINC CPU load exceeds 25%
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | (to change preferences, visit a project web site or select Preferences in the Manager)
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Found project_init.xml for http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
7/27/2017 7:59:08 PM |  | Not using a proxy
7/27/2017 7:59:16 PM |  | Running CPU benchmarks
7/27/2017 7:59:16 PM |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
7/27/2017 7:59:16 PM | World Community Grid | Sending scheduler request: Requested by project.
7/27/2017 7:59:16 PM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
7/27/2017 7:59:18 PM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 3 new tasks
7/27/2017 7:59:48 PM |  | Benchmark results:
7/27/2017 7:59:48 PM |  | Number of CPUs: 6
7/27/2017 7:59:48 PM |  | 3336 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
7/27/2017 7:59:48 PM |  | 7946 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
7/27/2017 7:59:49 PM | World Community Grid | Started download of MCM1_0134886_4412_MCM1_0134886_4412.txt
7/27/2017 7:59:49 PM | World Community Grid | Started download of MCM1_0134886_5393_MCM1_0134886_5393.txt
7/27/2017 7:59:51 PM | World Community Grid | Finished download of MCM1_0134886_4412_MCM1_0134886_4412.txt
7/27/2017 7:59:51 PM | World Community Grid | Finished download of MCM1_0134886_5393_MCM1_0134886_5393.txt
7/27/2017 7:59:51 PM | World Community Grid | Started download of MCM1_0134886_4352_MCM1_0134886_4352.txt
7/27/2017 7:59:52 PM | World Community Grid | Finished download of MCM1_0134886_4352_MCM1_0134886_4352.txt


----------



## Norton (Jul 28, 2017)

Bow said:


> reinstalled and it works, connected to host. Now I have something in my event log.


Did you have to disable your antivirus?


----------



## Bow (Jul 28, 2017)

no its still running. and the firewall is up, if i shut down and restart it will not connect to host.


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2017)

and again, shut down WCG and now it will not connect to the host again??


----------



## twilyth (Sep 25, 2017)

I started a thread in General Hardware about the possibility of getting an LTO5 tape drive and SAS controller.  So if anyone here knows about that sort of thing and would like to offer your advice, I would appreciate it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sas-controllers-and-tape-drives.237320/


----------



## blindfitter (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi All,

Currently reading through this thread.

My 1st Noob Question on crunching.

Will start with my daily rig.

6700k @ 4.4k  24/7   164 watts (total out the wall) 100% Boinc

Temps: cpu 54c water 26c Ambient 21c

Read in here that the following will assist you in evaluating my expectations of running Boinc. can’t wait for 7Day and 28Day averages to see if its performing well or not.

Fri 29 Dec 07:20:15 2017 |  | Running CPU benchmarks
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:15 2017 |  | Suspending computation - CPU benchmarks in progress
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:46 2017 |  | Benchmark results:
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:46 2017 |  | Number of CPUs: 8
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:46 2017 |  | 6160 floating point MIPS (Whetstone) per CPU
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:46 2017 |  | 17545 integer MIPS (Dhrystone) per CPU
Fri 29 Dec 07:20:47 2017 |  | Resuming computation

So the question again is it any good? and which is the best OS, running Windows, OSX and now trying my hand at Linuxmint (total noob 3days in)


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2017)

Linux is the way to go. Avoid MCM and possible also MIP.


----------



## blindfitter (Dec 29, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Linux is the way to go. Avoid MCM and possible also MIP.


Please explain a bit more, I really am new to this experience of computing, and trying to pickup knowledge as quick as i can (being an OAP)

thanks for replying mstenholm

is it this your referring to,
*M*_illion *i*nstructions *p*er *s*econd _(_MIPS_) is an older, obsolete measure of a computer's speed and power, MIPS measures roughly the number of machine instructions that a computer can execute in one second. However, different instructions require more or less time than others, and there is no standard method for measuring MIPS. In addition, MIPS refers only to the CPU speed, whereas real applications are generally limited by other factors, such as I/Ospeed.

A machine with a high MIPS rating, therefore, might not run a particular application any faster than a machine with a low MIPS rating. For all these reasons, MIPS ratings are not used often anymore. In fact, some people jokingly claim that MIPS really stands for _*M*eaningless *I*ndicator of *P*erformance._

Despite these problems, a MIPS rating can give you a general idea of a computer's speed. The IBM PC/XT computer, for example, is rated at ¼ MIPS, while Pentium-based PCs run at over 100 MIPS.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 29, 2017)

Linux is more efficient and will yield you more points.
MIP is *M*icrobiome *I*mmunity *P*roject
MCM is *M*apping *C*ancer *M*arkers.
You can chose projects here https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyProjects.do

Edit: I can only use one arm/hand ATM so answers are short.


----------



## blindfitter (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply mstenholm,

O, yet another element in this crunching.

i need to get things in order of priority 

Hardware, Operating System and now which Projects are the most plentifully in points.

This is looking like and enjoyable task to follow .

As you have said Linux is the way to go, and have built 2 Headless running linuxmint. No.1 a 3770k @stock and No.2 a E2620 @ 1.9k will convert my attention to these
as the OS is good.

Hope  your indisposement is short-term.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 6, 2018)

@blindfitter I would suggest running all projects, to start. Then after a month, or two, go to WCG site and look into what has done well on your setup and what hasn't. From what I have found, Intel chips run MIP a little better than AMD does. I currently have only intel running in my small farm. So, MIP is actually out pointing the others. MCM, well, is it a great cause and they have a ton of Work Units to do. I got my 10 year badge, rather quickly, then switched it off during the recent challenge, for points(they are a bit stingy). I have been too lazy to switch back, work and more work lately. Plus, I want to pad my badges with some multi-year stuff, and I already have a 10 year in MCM.

My point is this, all the projects need our help and all of them are worthy. Points shouldn't really matter, until a challenge comes around. So, running all projects gives you a feel for what works best on your boxes.

/Rant
 BTW, you may not know this but, This is the BEST Crunching TEAM on the Planet! Welcome to the Team!!


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 6, 2018)

@Arjai   I guess i'm trying to run before walking first. 

after being introduced to crunching by Phill123, due to my lady being diagnosed with small cell cancer.

Having setup a machine and started was relative easy, but could not find much information on how to do it well. Dummies Guide to Crunching would be welcome to New comers .


One thing i was told all crunching is treated equally, meaning, all work done is scored the same. this doesn't work on my setups. and i started to try and fine answers to why, hence some of my noobish questions to guys who have been putting the time and effort in.

I am getting it together slower than i would like, my electricity now costing me £1 day more, which is cheap compared with the cost of the treatment the NHS has provided the last 6 months for my wife.


Challenge? whats that all about, Hope someone advises on When and a 'How to compete in a challenge for the team'

thanks again Arjai, and all projects will have my support, some a little sooner than others.


----------



## infrared (Jan 9, 2018)

Does anyone know how to get temp sensors showing up for Ryzen? I installed the latest mint distro, 18.3, I thought it'd work straight off the bat but as always it seems to be fighting me every step. 

I tried following some instructions I found here: https://linuxconfig.org/monitor-amd-ryzen-temperatures-in-linux-with-latest-kernel-modules

Even the very first command, "sudo apt install build-essential bison flex linux-headers" it asks me to choose a specific set of headers, and none of the subsequent commands seem to work without that first one getting accepted right. I randomly picked some 4.13 generic headers to see if I could make it do something which just resulted in a different error. I'm lost, pains are real bad today too so I'm having trouble thinking 

Anyway, I'll get boinc installed and running again and figure this out later. Cheers in advance if someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## blindfitter (Jan 9, 2018)

Menu, Software Manager, 
Type "Psensor in searchBox" choose and launch, works for me on intel, ryzen not here yet

or right click in bottom bar, choose Add to panel scroll down "hardware sensors monitor" add to panel

Pretty basic i know, but i'm new to Linux hope it helps


----------



## T.R. (Jan 10, 2018)

Just wait until Linux 4.15 is released.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 14, 2018)

@blindfitter Sorry for the delayed response/ Challenges are run a couple, 3,4 times a year. They're friendly competitions between teams over the course of one to two weeks, or longer. Most are measured in Points, although occasionally, there will be one measured in # of results. TPU has random prize giveaways for those that contribute to the Team, during a Challenge run. They are always announced in the World Community Grid (WCG) forum, at least a week ahead of time. There should be one brewing, soon. @Norton  ? Any clues to the timing of the next Challenge?


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2018)

A Team challenge for the second half of February seems like a good time


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 14, 2018)

Remember that the projects you select are the ones you want to give priority to. I'm pretty sure there is an option you can check off at WCG's website that does a "if none of your selected projects are available, grab anything else."


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2018)

On one of my two rigs, the ASUS (see my sig), the wireless connection was interrupted over the weekend, and BOINC stopped.

Got the connection restarted (I'm typing on that rig right now).  But for some reason, it won't restart work.

"No work available to process"

I did this:
1. restarted the machine and BOINC
2. Went to project commands and tried suspend then resume
3. Went to project commands and tried "Update", it says "Waiting to contact project servers", then "Retrieving current status"...
4. Also tried "reset project"

Same thing :"No work available to process"  My other rig, the EVGA is still humming along fine.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2018)

@Sasqui -check time/date to make sure that's ok.

You can also_ remove project_, restart PC, _add project_, and restart PC*
* once this is done you may only get a small number of tasks- this will increase to normal levels once the initial batch given is completed

Note that atm I don't know if WCG has an issue, that can also cause a problem


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> Note that atm I don't know if WCG has an issue, that can also cause a problem


I'm running out of work, so it seems like a WCG problem.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2018)

Norton said:


> @Sasqui -check time/date to make sure that's ok.
> 
> You can also_ remove project_, restart PC, _add project_, and restart PC*
> * once this is done you may only get a small number of tasks- this will increase to normal levels once the initial batch given is completed
> ...



It finally got to the stage of "Downloading work from the servers", but has been stuck there for over an hour.  I'll wait and see if it starts working this afternoon.  If not, I'll try the "remove project" command and start back up.

I've had the wireless drop out for a day or so before, but never encountered this... so maybe on the WCG end like you say.



thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm running out of work, so it seems like a WCG problem.



That would explain it!  Thanks Bruce


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2018)

That is very odd! I just looked and this PC and it seems to have a ton of work available. That could be due to me having 2 days worth loaded up on these systems. I'll check the other systems shortly to see if any of them are having issues on downloading work.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> @Arjai   I guess i'm trying to run before walking first.
> 
> after being introduced to crunching by Phill, due to my lady being diagnosed with small cell cancer.



Glad I found your post you said about yesterday when we met up David   Been away for the weekend as you know with Isabelle so, don't often get so much time on the laptop checking the forums or for emails which is a little bit of a shame but time with Isabelle is much more important...

As far as work tasks go, I'm guessing by the above, that there is a complete way of doing your system and making the most of it..  Bit like benching but I think slow and steady kinda of wins the race so to speak, that and a shed load of cores 

If there are any guides for getting the most out of your system for crunching, would someone be able to do a sticky on it for us newbies??  Also is there a way of getting more people on to the team with all of todays hardware performance out there??  Surely we could try and spread the word a little more and get TPU up the ranks a little more??


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm running out of work, so it seems like a WCG problem.



You still seeing the same problem?  Came in and it's still downloading work.

Think I'll kill the project and re-log in, see what happens.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 13, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm running out of work, so it seems like a WCG problem.



There was a message in boinc , the server OS' were scheduled for upgrade, maybe itts related? apparently thats not until tomorrow, nvrmnd

*Planned Maintenance on Wednesday, February 14
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


*12 Feb 2018  




Summary
We will be deploying an update to our servers on Wednesday, February 14 at 15:00 UTC.



*


*We will be applying an update to our servers on Wednesday, February 14, beginning at 15:00 UTC. We anticipate that the work will take approximately one hour.
During this time, volunteers will not be able to upload or download new work. The website will not be accessible during this time. No action is required by volunteers, as devices will automatically retry their connections after the maintenance work is completed.
We appreciate your patience and participation.*


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> There was a message in boinc , the server OS' were scheduled for upgrade, maybe itts related?



I killed the project, restarted, logged in and now it's back Crunching!  Just needed a "reset"


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2018)

So I created a thread in the System Builder's Advice section in regards to an EPYC build I am thinking of doing.  Please feel free to chime in on that thread
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-epyc-crunching-build.241710/


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, what would be the most efficient OS to run a cruncher vm on esxi, and would be the minimal ram to assing it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2018)

Linux, and the normal RAM recommendation is 0.5 GB/thread.


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 5, 2018)

OK thanks!
ubuntu, mint, other?


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 5, 2018)

qu4k3r said:


> ubuntu, mint, other?



I use Ubuntu for mine because I am familiar with it, but it may be a little cumbersome for maximum efficiency. If you really are hard core you can skip the GUI... I am not that hardcore.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2018)

I recently installed a Tesla GPU in my system just for appearances, to show through the side window, but wonder if it can be used as a co-processor for WCG, any ideas?


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I recently installed a Tesla GPU in my system just for appearances, to show through the side window, but wonder if it can be used as a co-processor for WCG, any ideas?



They don't have any work currently for GPU's. However, if you are wanting to put that puppy to work, you could always jump in with the folding team here: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/folding-home.67/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 7, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I recently installed a Tesla GPU in my system just for appearances, to show through the side window, but wonder if it can be used as a co-processor for WCG, any ideas?



as Stinger said, F@H. There is an option for WCG GPU usage, but it has been abandoned afaik, although the option remains.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 7, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> WCG GPU usage, but it has been abandoned afaik, although the option remains.



Not sure why they haven't taken that off. It has been a few years now since they had it active.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Not sure why they haven't taken that off. It has been a few years now since they had it active.


It was really hard to code for given their research. Essentially it was more work on the researchers part for not as much gain. Their opportunity cost better supports cpu work.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Not sure why they haven't taken that off. It has been a few years now since they had it active.


I thought the same thing when I noticed it was there a few years ago. It's like a superfluous nipple, or sixth toe


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2018)

Ok, time for another silly question 
I'm retiring one of my systems and will be selling it off for parts but want to retain the Operating System for future use, if I roll back the O.S. to W7 does the W10 activation remain with the BIOS on the Motherboard?


----------



## phill (May 11, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Ok, time for another silly question
> I'm retiring one of my systems and will be selling it off for parts but want to retain the Operating System for future use, if I roll back the O.S. to W7 does the W10 activation remain with the BIOS on the Motherboard?



Not that I know of... Having reinstalled it on my HP laptop to an SSD it hasn't carried over the code from the HD, so I've had to re use the code...


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Ok, time for another silly question
> I'm retiring one of my systems and will be selling it off for parts but want to retain the Operating System for future use, if I roll back the O.S. to W7 does the W10 activation remain with the BIOS on the Motherboard?


If it's a retail license then you should be ok, an OEM license is tied to the board


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 4, 2018)

@stinger608 Are you still in need of some ddr3 rdimms? If so, send me a pm


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2018)

T-Bob said:


> @stinger608 Are you still in need of some ddr3 rdimms? If so, send me a pm



Nope, all good brother!!!!!! Thanks a ton for the offer man.


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2018)

Anyone have BOINC working successfully through proxies? I'm playing with a server, but it's on a network I'd prefer to keep unexposed to the world.

CentOS 7, internal 10.x.x.x IP, symptoms are working wget and yum through proxy (can even wget wcg.org/get_project_config.php successfully), but I don't even get a blip of activity on the proxy server when working on BOINC. I have it set up so I can connect the GUI client on my desktop to it remotely, but the project lists are empty and I can't enter a project manually. I've entered the proxy settings via remote GUI and tried to confirm via command line locally on the server. Logs seem to indicate it's trying to use the proxy.

Proxy server is a MikroTik CCR1009 router. I've used the proxy server off that for a few other servers and haven't had issues.

client_state.xml

```
<proxy_info>
    <use_http_proxy/>
    <socks_server_name></socks_server_name>
    <socks_server_port></socks_server_port>
    <http_server_name>(my proxy IP, confirmed working)</http_server_name>
    <http_server_port>9090</http_server_port>
    <socks5_user_name></socks5_user_name>
    <socks5_user_passwd></socks5_user_passwd>
    <socks5_remote_dns>0</socks5_remote_dns>
    <http_user_name></http_user_name>
    <http_user_passwd></http_user_passwd>
    <no_proxy></no_proxy>
    <no_autodetect>0</no_autodetect>
</proxy_info>
```

Relevant log entries:

```
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | Checking active tasks
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | Setting up GUI RPC socket
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | Checking presence of 0 project files
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | Using proxy info from GUI
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | Using HTTP proxy (my proxy IP):9090
10/30/2018 12:48:00 AM |  | This computer is not attached to any projects
10/30/2018 12:48:29 AM |  | Project communication failed: attempting access to reference site
10/30/2018 12:48:30 AM |  | BOINC can't access Internet - check network connection or proxy configuration.
```

Googling around, I've heard of weirdness between BOINC and some proxies, but nothing more than a rumor.

Tired edit: The MikroTik supports SOCKS too, so maybe I'll give that a shot later.

Morning edit: No luck on SOCKS, although I can't seem to get it to even hit the proxy. Going to nuke and try Ubuntu Server.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 30, 2018)

Paging @Easy Rhino ????


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2018)

xvi said:


> Morning edit: No luck on SOCKS, although I can't seem to get it to even hit the proxy. Going to nuke and try Ubuntu Server.



That is a good idea. Ubuntu tends to have more recent libraries used by those crunching projects. If that doesn't work trying firing up an app to use that proxy server to see if it can get through. Also, make sure you allow it through the firewall.


----------



## xvi (Oct 30, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> That is a good idea. Ubuntu tends to have more recent libraries used by those crunching projects. If that doesn't work trying firing up an app to use that proxy server to see if it can get through. Also, make sure you allow it through the firewall.


I did set up the firewall on the rig to allow the GUI RPC port, but didn't set up anything for outbound. I set the environment variable http_proxy and wget appeared to work through it (there's no web access on the 10.x.x.x network without it). Didn't attempt to get SOCKS going on anything except BOINC though.

Installed Ubuntu Server 18.04.1, apt-get install boinc-client, set up RPC auth, slapped in proxy settings, and it took right off no issues. No idea why CentOS wasn't happy. Never have been a fan of distros that use Yum, but I thought I'd give it another chance. Guess I'll keep sticking with Debian-based flavors. Thanks for the insights, Rhino!


I had a slight bit of trouble getting BOINC installed on Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 out of the box and didn't see much of anything when Googling, so I'll document it quickly here in case it shows up in someone's search results.

tl;dr: BOINC is in the universe which isn't in your sources by default.

*Easy Peasy boinc-client install on Ubuntu Server 18.04.1 LTS*
From a fresh install, edit /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite editor.
`user@host:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`
Add the universe repository by adding the word "universe" after "main" for each of the three entries. End result should be as follows.

```
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main universe
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security main universe
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main universe
```
Update your package list..
`user@host:~$ sudo apt-get update`
..and install boinc-client.
`user@host:~$ sudo apt-get install boinc-client`

If you're not familiar with setting up boinc-client from the CLI, check out Nordic's "Crunching on Linux Tips, Tricks, and Useful Hints" post.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 31, 2018)

xvi said:


> Installed Ubuntu Server 18.04.1, apt-get install boinc-client, set up RPC auth, slapped in proxy settings, and it took right off no issues. No idea why CentOS wasn't happy.



Most likely because Centos uses more mature libraries. If you look up BOINC dependencies I bet the versions do not match with what CentOS provides. Good you got it working!


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello there, I got a small issue with getting computation errors when using Linux.

As preparation for the upcoming challange I wanted an easy way to get my 1800x and TR machine on Linux without fiddling to long with new partitions and decided I´d give SLAX on a pendrive a go. Installation was simple and easy, used the latest iso, updated, got my amd packages and installed BOINC. Got it running no problem BUT the tasks return errors all the time:











To me this looks as if it did what it should do, so why the error?

This was the first example, after this all results from the machine returned computation error. I switched back to windows and it was fine again. 
I did use SLAX in RAM, e.g. it copied over to the RAM since I wanted to use the stick to boot on my TR system while the other one crunches away. Does running in a ramdisk upset BOINC? 

I would really like to use Linux from now on, especially the Threadripper sees huge gains in points returned comparing Windows to Linux.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2018)

I used to run crunches with Linux on a USB. I had similar issues. It began to have computational errors, and then soon after the entire OS would be corrupt. This would happen in a few days with a cheap USB 2.0 stick. I also tried a high quality USB 3.0 stick with better success. Even with the quality USB 3.0 stick I would get computational errors and a corrupt OS in a few weeks.

bluebumblebee has also used USB sticks for far longer periods of time than I did without any errors.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2018)

Nordic said:


> bluebumblebee has also used USB sticks for far longer periods of time than I did without any errors.


Not that I recall.  IIRC, I talked a lot about figuring out how to boot from a thumb drive, but my intention was to figure out how to run it the way that @Dinnercore is trying, in a RAMdisc.  I had looked at PuppyLinux because that is specifically what it does, but I never tried it. I think cheap used laptop HDD's took away my motivation.

@Dinnercore , I would suspect that the problem is with this being a TR install.  Do you have a normal  system to try it on?  If you can get it to work there, then you can try to troubleshoot the TR install.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 4, 2018)

To be more specific, I was running linux mint mate at that time not a ram based linux distro. I don't understand why it would corrupt the OS. The disk health was fine, but it was like errors slowly accumulated.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 15, 2019)

@AmioriK , Go to WCG's website.  Settings - Device Manager - Device Profiles.  I used the work profile for my Linux systems.  Get it?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @AmioriK , Go to WCG's website.  Settings - Device Manager - Device Profiles.  I used the work profile for my Linux systems.  Get it?


Gonna use Windows 10 Pro, mate. Sorry.  I'm just happier to use Windows.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Gonna use Windows 10 Pro, mate. Sorry.  I'm just happier to use Windows.


@AmioriK You can do this from your Windows 10 machine. As @thebluebumblebee wrote go to the device manager. Selcte a different profile (Home for instance) for your Linux machines and customize it for let's saw Openzika and HST. Let the Window machine(s) do MCM, MIP and what else under a other customized profile (School, Default or Work). Then you will see 22k form the two 1700s, each.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

@mstenholm - I'll try here   I'll put up some pics and stats in the How efficient is your cruncher when I get the rigs up and running.  I'll do it for all my crunchers if I can for everyone to see 

I was also toying with the idea of showing the differences between the work units, so I will setup some profiles and get them running on the rigs to see and show the differences   I tend to just run one work unit across all of my crunchers but they are all Intel based at the moment..

And whilst I think of it, what do the guys with Ryzens use as their Linux OS?  Mint still or another variant?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

So a profile for four different PCs, each with only one kind of job. Sure. You know that Linux/AMD/MIP is the worst and that everything else than Openzika and AMD is not efficient, but since you are all Intel you can't test that anyway. 
Mint for some, Ubuntu for some (me). I doubt there are big differences.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm just going to set all the rigs with local settings to maximise performance for each rig, then call it a day with regards to fiddling I think, at least for now. I'll re-assess my Farm's performance in a couple of months when the PPD has leveled out. 

Just curious: How do i remove hosts from boincstats if I (stupidly) formatted the drive and installed a new OS on top of it without stopping those tasks? (Also, is that bad? I just realised it might have been dumb, should have let them finish first. :/ Lesson learned). I'm happy with all rigs now so I won't need to change them again...


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> So a profile for four different PCs, each with only one kind of job. Sure. You know that Linux/AMD/MIP is the worst and that everything else than Openzika and AMD is not efficient, but since you are all Intel you can't test that anyway.
> Mint for some, Ubuntu for some (me). I doubt there are big differences.



I'll throw on Mint and see how I get on.  I had some issues with Mint and my 6700k as with more than two windows open, the mouse never worked..  Was a weird issue...  I'll report back  
I suppose I could run each test on AMD and just get a number by the end of it and see what the daily results are like...  Can report back for everyone to see then if needs be   I think we might need some more competition in the top 10/20 anyways 



AmioriK said:


> I'm just going to set all the rigs with local settings to maximise performance for each rig, then call it a day with regards to fiddling I think, at least for now. I'll re-assess my Farm's performance in a couple of months when the PPD has leveled out.
> 
> Just curious: How do i remove hosts from boincstats if I (stupidly) formatted the drive and installed a new OS on top of it without stopping those tasks? (Also, is that bad? I just realised it might have been dumb, should have let them finish first. :/ Lesson learned). I'm happy with all rigs now so I won't need to change them again...



As far as I'm aware @AmioriK, those hosts will stay there forever..  I don't think there's a way to uninstall/delete them?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

I've set my two Ubuntu 1700 rigs to use the "home profile" which is set up to use customised profile excluding MIP (as it runs bad?).  And 100% CPU time maximum output, but whenver i select "Use web based prefs" it goes back to use at most 60% CPU Time, suspend when CPU in use over 50% ,etc. and the client has already stacked up a ton (like 75%) of MIP tasks... 

Edit: Only one of the rigs is refusing to see the correct web prefs. I guess I just have to wait a while for it to update.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Check the device settings mate, click on my Projects, then there's a Device Manager link in the third line of text, click on that and it'll take you to a page with your crunchers showing the profiles...

First bit..




Then the second bit...




Then click on your Device name and select the profile you would like for that device


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> I've set my two Ubuntu 1700 rigs to use the "home profile" which is set up to use customised profile excluding MIP (as it runs bad?).  And 100% CPU time maximum output, but whenver i select "Use web based prefs" it goes back to use at most 60% CPU Time, suspend when CPU in use over 50% ,etc. and the client has already stacked up a ton (like 75%) of MIP tasks...
> 
> Edit: Only one of the rigs is refusing to see the correct web prefs. I guess I just have to wait a while for it to update.


You can delete the MIPs.



phill said:


> I'll throw on Mint and see how I get on.  I had some issues with Mint and my 6700k as with more than two windows open, the mouse never worked..  Was a weird issue...  I'll report back
> I suppose I could run each test on AMD and just get a number by the end of it and see what the daily results are like...  Can report back for everyone to see then if needs be   I think we might need some more competition in the top 10/20 anyways
> 
> 
> ...


After a while the unused hosts will no longer show in BOINCStats.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 14, 2019)

I am about to re-install one of my WCG machines and stumbled over this:  BoincOS

Anyone tried that - and if yes, is it good?

EDIT: I have downloaded the 2 PC vesions and will give them a try tonight - I´ll post back with some info.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 14, 2019)

VulkanBros said:


> I am about to re-install one of my WCG machines and stumbled over this: BoincOS


Looks really interesting, never heard of it myself.


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2019)

VulkanBros said:


> I am about to re-install one of my WCG machines and stumbled over this:  BoincOS
> 
> Anyone tried that - and if yes, is it good?
> 
> EDIT: I have downloaded the 2 PC vesions and will give them a try tonight - I´ll post back with some info.



Looks good and positive   Might have to give it a try!!


----------



## Lorec (Oct 14, 2019)

loving the idea of just popping in a usb stick to a pc and crunching.
one thing tho, i have one of those usb win10 installs and problem is, to run it You need a fast enough usb drive and those tend to get quite hot in short period of time...
oh well but if its just installed normally itd be k.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2019)

Lorec said:


> loving the idea of just popping in a usb stick to a pc and crunching.
> one thing tho, i have one of those usb win10 installs and problem is, to run it You need a fast enough usb drive and those tend to get quite hot in short period of time...
> oh well but if its just installed normally itd be k.


It's not uncommon to do this sort of thing for `/boot` on a linux server, particularly if root is a software raid array or something that requires the kernel to be loaded before root is mounted. It's really no different than using an eMMC drive for a `/boot` partition. You have to remember that Linux is far more flexible when it comes to describing how your system should work. Not everything in the OS has to be on the same disk, only the kernel does.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 14, 2019)

I wonder if the Boinc OS could be faster vs a windwos 10 Cruncher install. The processor will have extra resources not used up by Windows.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I wonder if the Boinc OS could be faster vs a windwos 10 Cruncher install. The processor will have extra resources not used up by Windows.


I think there are already a number of people who have experienced better performance crunching in Linux. I would expect BoincOS to be no different since it's just a flavor of Linux.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> I wonder if the Boinc OS could be faster vs a windwos 10 Cruncher install.


Most of the time, yes.


Aquinus said:


> I would expect BoincOS to be no different since it's just a flavor of Linux.


Can I remember the correct terminology..., it's just a vertical integration of Arch Linux for running BOINC.  Then again, running BOINC on Linux is very easy anyway.  DL (you're preferred flavor of) Linux, install, go to Software Manager (or something similar), install BOINC and then run BOINC. Now their USB version looks neat, but past experience is that BOINC wears out USB sticks.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Most of the time, yes.
> 
> Can I remember the correct terminology..., it's just a vertical integration of Arch Linux for running BOINC.  Then again, running BOINC on Linux is very easy anyway.  DL (you're preferred flavor of) Linux, install, go to Software Manager (or something similar), install BOINC and then run BOINC. Now their USB version looks neat, but past experience is that BOINC wears out USB sticks.


The real question is if BOINC would perform better on Clear Linux with all of the optimizations that Intel has done to it. A lot of benchmarks at Phoronix show it doing exceptionally well.

Edit:




https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=win10-debian101-intel


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> The real question is if BOINC would perform better on Clear Linux with all of the optimizations that Intel has done to it. A lot of benchmarks at Phoronix show it doing exceptionally well.
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 134235
> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=win10-debian101-intel



'Clear Linux'?  Not heard of that before...  Is that another distribution of Linux on top of Mint, Redhat etc.??


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2019)

phill said:


> 'Clear Linux'?  Not heard of that before...  Is that another distribution of Linux on top of Mint, Redhat etc.??


Yeah, it's:


> Clear Linux OS is an open source, rolling release Linux distribution optimized for performance and security, from the Cloud to the Edge, designed for customization, and manageability.


https://clearlinux.org/
The fun bit:


> The Clear Linux team uses multiple methods to optimize for performance on Intel products: kernel configurations, compiler flags and automatic use of optimized binaries and libraries.
> ...
> On Intel's CPUs with AVX512 instructions, the AVX512 optimized library is auto-selected at application startup.


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Yeah, it's:
> https://clearlinux.org/
> The fun bit:



Ooooh, so this could be a good thing to use for my Intel crunchers then??  Might it give them a bit of a speed increase over my Linux Mint installs?


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 16, 2019)

phill said:


> Ooooh, so this could be a good thing to use for my Intel crunchers then??  Might it give them a bit of a speed increase over my Linux Mint installs?


Possibly. I'm uncertain if the same kinds of gains can be had with older CPUs. Clearly CPUs that can't do AVX512 won't benefit from it, but the other improvements might be worth it. I'm just not sure.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmmm...have tried to install BOINC OS, and tried to run it from a stick - no luck. 

When I Google some of the entries from the log, it seems, that it stalls on the AMD GPU (A10 - 8750B R7) or the chipset.
Given up and are now running the latest Debian version.......


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Possibly. I'm uncertain if the same kinds of gains can be had with older CPUs. Clearly CPUs that can't do AVX512 won't benefit from it, but the other improvements might be worth it. I'm just not sure.



Be nice to test it but I think the newest CPUs I have are V3 X99...  Not yet got anything to go into my X299 board...  If I can test it, I will do my best to report back


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 16, 2019)

Ubuntu/Mint or any other mainstream desktop distros are optimized for ease of use, not performance,  Debian, upon which Ubuntu is based, is a fairly close second to Clear, performance wise.  Clear does have an easy way to get BOINC: https://clearlinux.org/software/bundle/boinc-client


----------



## Lorec (Oct 17, 2019)

Holy Crap! 
my stock r7 1700 build (8gb of 2133 CL14 ram, mind You) running Ubuntu 18.04 
is ripping through open zika! 
22k ppd 
I guess no point in getting any better ram after all


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2019)

Ryzen + Linux + OZ = sex


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 10, 2019)

Anyone in Connecticut running an x99 setup? I sent my brother my 2650v3/MSI X99S awhile ago, but we finally put it together when I was visiting last week and the darned thing wont boot with a code of 00. Would like to test the CPU to determine which component is bad(My odds are on the motherboard, but..).


----------



## phill (Nov 10, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> Anyone in Connecticut running an x99 setup? I sent my brother my 2650v3/MSI X99S awhile ago, but we finally put it together when I was visiting last week and the darned thing wont boot with a code of 00. Would like to test the CPU to determine which component is bad(My odds are on the motherboard, but..).



I have that same problem with my current MSI board..  It seems to think that my 5960X is not working but shutting it off at the PSU and then turning it on shortly afterwards (5 to 10 seconds at most before pressing on) it works and goes straight through to 19 which is when it goes through the cycle fine..  I wish I could understand what it was doing or why it was getting stuck but I have no clue...

Has the board previously worked ok?  Have you tried re-seating the CPU/checked for any damaged pins or pads on the back of the CPU??  (Possibly already done but just a thought )


----------



## XZero450 (Nov 11, 2019)

We tried everything, inspected the socket and CPU, re-seated. Attempted with and without a heatsink on it. This particular configuration was my main machine for a few years and was working when I took it apart to send to him.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2019)

Dead battery?


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2019)

XZero450 said:


> We tried everything, inspected the socket and CPU, re-seated. Attempted with and without a heatsink on it. This particular configuration was my main machine for a few years and was working when I took it apart to send to him.



Maybe worth grabbing a cheap Xeon from Ebay and testing it in the board?  If it's the same issue/s, then board is doo doo 



thebluebumblebee said:


> Dead battery?



Damn good shout, certainly worth a try


----------



## swhite4784 (Feb 14, 2020)

Has anyone done any testing with SMT off vs SMT on? im wondering if i should be using SMT off on my Xeons......


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 14, 2020)

Shane White said:


> Has anyone done any testing with SMT off vs SMT on? im wondering if i should be using SMT off on my Xeons......


Yes, and as I remember I got around 70 % on my old i7 970.


----------



## xvi (Feb 17, 2020)

I generally saw a 30% improvement in multi-threaded performance with HT/SMT on. This seemed pretty true across the few generations I've tested it on.


----------



## swhite4784 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sounds good, I’ll leave it enabled.


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello everybody, hope this post belongs to this thread, if not, please let me know and I'll remove it or ask for it, so sorry in advance.

I was an active cruncher some years ago (as a matter of fact, still close to top 100 at TPU WCG team) but I think I missed some important updates for these last 5 years regarding my user at WCG official page, cause, it is not "found" anymore and I can't find any mail or info regarding world community grid (tried to recover the password with several mails i may have used but no luck and the username is no longer recognized) ... so I can't access to the page at WCG and can't setup my client with my username/team properly.

I've been digging a little bit and found my page at free-dc, which is this and contains an identifier. Do you think it will be possible to contact directly with WCG support team with this kind of information in order to recover my old user and check the milestones hit in the previous projects and also crunch again? If you have any other guidelines for this situation or this question has been posted in the past, please feel free to refer any kind of intel.

Thank you very much and happy crunching everybody


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

I know that this year they made it that rather than signing in with your user name, you had to use the email address that you registered with??   Have you been able to try that??


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 18, 2020)

phill said:


> I know that this year they made it that rather than signing in with your user name, you had to use the email address that you registered with??   Have you been able to try that??



Yes I did, trying multiple e-mail/password combinations that I may have used, but no luck at all 

Thing that I find odd is if you try to access my WCG member page says it's not found, maybe they deleted me for inactivity? IDK


----------



## phill (Mar 19, 2020)

Did you have much time under your user account?  I suppose you could always sign up again if you really wanted to?   Does the forgot password option help at all?

I don't think inactivity would mean a deleted account tho...??


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 15, 2020)

phill said:


> Did you have much time under your user account?  I suppose you could always sign up again if you really wanted to?   Does the forgot password option help at all?
> 
> I don't think inactivity would mean a deleted account tho...??


I did participate in WCG for TPU about 10 years ago and my account was gone along with any points/work I had completed.


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

@jellyrole what was the name of the account?  I didn't think they get deleted??


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 17, 2020)

phill said:


> @jellyrole what was the name of the account?  I didn't think they get deleted??


jellyrole - I couldn't find any stats anywhere.


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

I started somewhere in 2018 and I couldn't see anything with your name on there  

Is it possible you could have missed the cut off for logging in or anything?


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 18, 2020)

No, i remember checking the pie thread regularly and I found a couple posts but all the images have been deleted.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2020)

jellyrole said:


> No, i remember checking the pie thread regularly and I found a couple posts but all the images have been deleted.


I found the old  you in Free-DC. https://stats.free-dc.org/user/bwcg/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=60e86c4f4f3f930e1bf29123ef7f414d
It isn’t the first time that takes time for a name to pop up. Can you see you progress in https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/...-1&projectId=-1&sortBy=returnedTime&pageNum=1 or in the frontpage for worldcommunitygrid.org after login?


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice one there @mstenholm !!  Not been near to a PC to really have a look but judging from our current and retired members, I wonder if @jellyrole would have gone to one of the 'anonymous'...  I wonder if that update had anything to do with it with the log in way changing over to email rather than username??


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Nice one there @mstenholm !!  Not been near to a PC to really have a look but judging from our current and retired members, I wonder if @jellyrole would have gone to one of the 'anonymous'...  I wonder if that update had anything to do with it with the log in way changing over to email rather than username??


I received an email from WCG a while back stating the account will be removed if it remains innactive, just a heads up for those having issues finding old accounts.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I received an email from WCG a while back stating the account will be removed if it remains innactive, just a heads up for those having issues finding old accounts.


That would more than likely explain why we have a few Anonymous members I'm guessing


----------



## PolRoger (Nov 1, 2020)

A local power outage in my neighborhood for ~60 hours due to  tropical storm Zeta passing over the greater metro Atlanta area this past Thursday. I'm back up and running again.


----------



## stevorob (Nov 1, 2020)

PolRoger said:


> A local power outage in my neighborhood for ~60 hours due to  tropical storm Zeta passing over the greater metro Atlanta area this past Thursday. I'm back up and running again.



Glad everything is back up for you.  I got hit as well, luckily didn't have any power issues, but I did have some coworkers up near Raleigh that lost power for the day.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2020)

I was wondering why I got blueberry pie . Weather is not always good with us, glad that you are back, I can imaging that it wasn't only your PCs that went quiet.

Edit: correction I just noticed it was lime pie. Didn't taste that for years. Anyway claim your pie and I take what I can.


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2020)

Amazing effort and work guys, such support from you is amazing


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2021)

Main rig's developed an issue , I'll be back asap.

Damnit I was already upto my eyeballs in pc part's to fix.


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2021)

I hope it's a nice and simple fix @theoneandonlymrk !!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 4, 2021)

phill said:


> I hope it's a nice and simple fix @theoneandonlymrk !!


I'm struggling with the juice, either a blockage or air lock is stopping flow even After a stripdown test each part rebuild arghh , I'll be spending some time this eve to hopefully resolve the issue , hopefully with no loss of part's through foot through them syndrome but we'll see.

I also fd up with new pipe choice, who makes thin walled shitty clear pipe , I hate them.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok so back in the game, my ek full cover monoblock got bunged up somehow, taking that apart I am amazed at it's built quality ,that things a lifer they actually use a cooling plate off their best CPU cooler attached to a base plate, I expected a big lump of metal, not so, many pieces, lost a sodding 1mmx10mm rubber seal n had to improv that shiz but it's holding up no leaks no blockage flat out crunching capable again yay, I have lost 90% of functional RGB for some reason so I've still something to do but I care less about that.
Damn icue won't see my Corsair commander.


----------



## PolRoger (Feb 12, 2021)

A new addition to my #1 water cooled main/rig... The previous chip will transistion to another setup. I'll probably take off line (and retire) something getting older and less efficient towards accumulating daily credit/points.


----------



## phill (Feb 15, 2021)

That's just awesome right there   I can't wait to get one or two


----------



## Lorec (Feb 15, 2021)

So PolRoger is first with an amd flagship this time around   Congrats, put her to some good use!

Talking about that, my 3950x doing well with daily gaming and nightly crunching. 
My fans are not!  I use 7x fractal prisma for that nice bling. One of them is already packed with dust, 4 of them are visually slowing down bcoz of dust. (I dust my rig weekly, mind you)
I might need to exchange fans, for this kinda build. 
Should I give up on looks and go noctuas af12? 
or are there some rgb fans that allow cleaning?
I still got 3 unused EK vardars I got with my custom water set too...


----------



## phill (Feb 16, 2021)

I've a load of EK Vardar fans and I've sadly found that they aren't the most pushy of air as I'd have hoped for.  They make a bit of a noise higher RPMs but they don't seem to be able to push the air flow I'd hoped for...  The Noctua ones I should have gone for..  Sadly they never made them in white


----------



## Lorec (Feb 16, 2021)

phill said:


> The Noctua ones I should have gone for..  Sadly they never made them in white


Tbh the chromax version of NF-A12 is weaker in fact then brown originals 
I can survive without RGB but that noctua brown tho...
They have also those black industrial ones but from specs its almost 10db higher than rest.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2021)

I've been out of the loop for awhile. I'm considering replacing my i5 10600k with an i9 10900k. What would be the output difference be? I'm trying to decide if the increased heat and energy output would be worth it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 25, 2021)

Well, @BarbaricSoul is making 21k-ish points per day with a 10850k at an all core of 4.9 (which is what a 10900k will run at stock with power limits removed).  If I remember correctly, their power consumption is around 200w for the CPU.

When I was running my 10900 (non-K) with a 95w power limit set, it was around 15k points per day.

Right now I'm using 5c/10t of a 10400 (the other 1c/2t are feeding a 1070 for folding@home) and making about 9k per day with a indicated power usage of 55w.

Consider the non-K chips as well.  Overclocking increases power usage massively and points per day not so much. The 10900 with power limits removed will run all core 4.6 at about 175w.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2021)

So, I'm looking at putting together a couple of additional crunchers. I'm looking for a decent deal on a used 10th gen i9 cpu. If anyone sees any of these chips on other forums for a reasonable price, lmk. Thanks!


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2021)

Lorec said:


> Tbh the chromax version of NF-A12 is weaker in fact then brown originals
> I can survive without RGB but that noctua brown tho...
> They have also those black industrial ones but from specs its almost 10db higher than rest.


Oh my god how could I have missed this?!!?!?    So sorry @Lorec 

That Noctua colour is definitely not the best in the world but the fans power is amazing...  I have a controller for the fans, so that side of things, I'm not worried about at all.  These EK Vardar fans, definitely are not the best in the world for water cooling in my opinion...  I'm so glad I never paid full price for them......

@PaulieG I think the Ryzen's are definitely a force to be reckoned with when it comes to the crunching... I've had a few Intel rigs over the time and now I've gone to pretty much everything being AMD...  The latest Ryzen I have is the 3900X, which I am definitely shooting myself in the foot since I never bought the 3950X instead...  Still...  What you gonna do  

If I see anything I'll be sure to post it up!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 25, 2021)

phill said:


> @PaulieG I think the Ryzen's are definitely a force to be reckoned with when it comes to the crunching... I've had a few Intel rigs over the time and now I've gone to pretty much everything being AMD...  The latest Ryzen I have is the 3900X, which I am definitely shooting myself in the foot since I never bought the 3950X instead...  Still...  What you gonna do
> 
> If I see anything I'll be sure to post it up!!



Hi Phill - any chance you might know the PPD for the 3900x and it's package power draw while crunching full on?  I'm up against .22-.32/kWh (tiered pricing - the more you use the more it costs) where I live so I need to watch my watts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2021)

It really sucks that we can't get the 3900 non X.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 25, 2021)

phill said:


> Oh my god how could I have missed this?!!?!?    So sorry @Lorec
> 
> That Noctua colour is definitely not the best in the world but the fans power is amazing...  I have a controller for the fans, so that side of things, I'm not worried about at all.  These EK Vardar fans, definitely are not the best in the world for water cooling in my opinion...  I'm so glad I never paid full price for them......
> 
> ...


I've got a 5600x running right now. I'll upgrade that to a 5900x once they are in stock at a reasonable price. I just picked up a 2600x combo that will go up in a week or so once a find a cheap SSD and PSU for it. The last thing is to replace the i5 with the i9 I'm looking for.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2021)

Well, a huge thanks to @Solaris17 , I'll have a 1700X Ryzen running full time crunching in the near future!!!!!! He is sending it my way from the "Pay-it-Forward" thread that @PaulieG started in the WTB/FS forum!!!!!!

Thanks once again brother for allowing me to grab that combo from ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 26, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well, a huge thanks to @Solaris17 , I'll have a 1700X Ryzen running full time crunching in the near future!!!!!! He is sending it my way from the "Pay-it-Forward" thread that @PaulieG started in the WTB/FS forum!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks once again brother for allowing me to grab that combo from ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So you're the one that beat me to it.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Hi Phill - any chance you might know the PPD for the 3900x and it's package power draw while crunching full on?  I'm up against .22-.32/kWh (tiered pricing - the more you use the more it costs) where I live so I need to watch my watts






Around 30K running flat out all core, stock. This is on Linux but OPN1 doesn't have any significant advantage. I think that can be done with a PC total of 200-210 W with an air-cooler. Package power is of course 142 W.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 26, 2021)

phill said:


> Oh my god how could I have missed this?!!?!?    So sorry @Lorec


You are forgiven  


phill said:


> That Noctua colour is definitely not the best in the world but the fans power is amazing...  I have a controller for the fans, so that side of things, I'm not worried about at all.  These EK Vardar fans, definitely are not the best in the world for water cooling in my opinion...  I'm so glad I never paid full price for them...


the world doesn't end up on the color, but still that is why we are here  to make beautiful and functional setups.
Maybe I will need to get some gentle typhoons? Vardars are pretty bad



Unless I roll with them this way  then anything that blows air is okay.
My L9a is kinda choking in this case.
It is getting warmer here, everyday


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 26, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> View attachment 193945
> Around 30K running flat out all core, stock. This is on Linux but OPN1 doesn't have any significant advantage. I think that can be done with a PC total of 200-210 W with an air-cooler. Package power is of course 142 W.



Thank you - I appreciate the information.  That's quite a bit more points per watt than I expected.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Hi Phill - any chance you might know the PPD for the 3900x and it's package power draw while crunching full on?  I'm up against .22-.32/kWh (tiered pricing - the more you use the more it costs) where I live so I need to watch my watts


Apologies for my crappness @weekendgeek ....

Been caught up in the little one last day and a bit and getting over a vaccine for COVID, not really what I had been planning on but still! 

So, my rig, idles about the 120w mark (maybe 5 to 10w either way) then load, I think it pushes it to about the 220w mark.  That's with the 3900X locked at whatever speed it wants and I'm controlling it via voltage which I have it set to I believe either 1.10vcore or 1.15vcore (can't remember which)   It's about the 4200MHz speed which for pretty much everything else is fine.  The reason for the limiting is down to the crunching so it's not flogging its guts out 247, it's just plodding along at a decent pace... Besides, temps are good as well which is another factor I wanted to make sure was covered...  Around 50C under full load currently to about 60C depending on the ambient temp 

If there's anything else you'd like answered please let me know   Hopefully I'll be a little quicker at replying next time


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 26, 2021)

phill said:


> Apologies for my crappness @weekendgeek ....
> 
> Been caught up in the little one last day and a bit and getting over a vaccine for COVID, not really what I had been planning on but still!
> 
> ...


No need for any apologies - never a need to feel rushed on replies.   I too received an unplanned 1st dose of the vaccine yesterday and not quite myself today.

I appreciate the tips on limiting power consumption.  I'll put them to good use next week.  I'm going to blame in on the effects of the vaccine, but I placed an order just a bit ago for a 3950x.

I couldn't find a 3900x anywhere at a reasonable price, so 16 cores it is.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> No need for any apologies - never a need to feel rushed on replies.   I too received an unplanned 1st dose of the vaccine yesterday and not quite myself today.
> 
> I appreciate the tips on limiting power consumption.  I'll put them to good use next week.  I'm going to blame in on the effects of the vaccine, but I placed an order just a bit ago for a 3950x.
> 
> I couldn't find a 3900x anywhere at a reasonable price, so 16 cores it is.


I need to apologise because I was crap and never replied   Still, that 1st dose knocked me about, wasn't feeling it the day after and yesterday I wasn't all that much better.  Today I'm ok but I still had no get up and go for work...  That's another story mind...

All I can say is that I'd wished I'd gone for the 3950X in the first place really... The 3900X is a great CPU, I just wished I was daft and went the whole way.... I mean come on, 12C?? What sort of a cruncher uses only 12C's??    Still daftness aside, I was on air and instead trying to lower the CPU clock speeds down, the temps where hitting 80 to 90C without much hassle.  It was however stable, but just far too high for me and so when I started looking at lowering the volts, my word did that make the temps different.  I forget how long I was running it that way but when I found out, it soon changed.

I'm trying to find some decently priced 3950X's...  I guess when there's plenty of stock of the 5950X, then there will be a bit of a price drop on the 3950X for people to upgrade.  I'd like a couple for my X370 boards since I believe that's the latest CPU they will take.  I don't think they will take the 5950X CPU in them....  I could be wrong...  I was thinking about using the 3900X as a new Home Server, but I'm not sure what I would do with it....  and I digress a little lol  

Please do let us know what the 3950X is like..  I can't wait to get one but need to save up some pennies first....  A lot of pennies first! 



Lorec said:


> You are forgiven
> 
> the world doesn't end up on the color, but still that is why we are here  to make beautiful and functional setups.
> Maybe I will need to get some gentle typhoons? Vardars are pretty bad
> ...


I'm guessing someone might need a bigger case or some water cooling to keep it nice and cool??   Vardars do suck, I think I'm going to have to get some Noctua PPC models, these Vardars are just noisy and aren't pushing masses of air around at all...  We'll see tho  

How warm does your 3950X get in there @Lorec ??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 26, 2021)

phill said:


> All I can say is that I'd wished I'd gone for the 3950X in the first place really... The 3900X is a great CPU, I just wished I was daft and went the whole way


I was looking at @Norton 's system numbers today and was surprised by how well the 3900's stack up against the 3950 that he has.  Also surprised to see that he's moved to W10 for all but one of his systems.


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I was looking at @Norton 's system numbers today and was surprised by how well the 3900's stack up against the 3950 that he has.  Also surprised to see that he's moved to W10 for all but one of his systems.


They are both great CPUs there's no doubt of it at all @thebluebumblebee   Either makes a brilliant cruncher   I think the issue the 3950X will have is that all those cores packed so tightly compared to something like the 1950X or 2950X as they are literally about twice the size...  I really need to get mine up and running.....  I'm not sure the power consumption on them though, are as good as the AM4 counter parts....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 31, 2021)

Did any of you participate in the OPN/GPU beta? I'm curious to how different CPU/GPU/OS stack up.
Below is Michael (i7970/2070/WIN7 and folding during the run),  2700X (well 2700X, 2060, Linux, no folding) and last my 3900X, 2070S, Linux which also were folding during the run. I only ran one con-current GPU task per CPU and it seems like it was folding that suffered the most.




And yes the duration of each run was 2-3 minutes with the fastest being the 2700X (no folding, 127 seconds) and the old i7-970 with a folding GPU took 177 seconds. That is HCC/GPU points who those that remember the happy days. From the forum I could see that at least one was claiming 1100-1300 with an unknown GPU!




GPUs are efficient.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 1, 2021)

I realize this question makes me a very lazy cruncher, but I'm going to ask anyway. Is there a chart anywhere that gives a general indication of how many points per day various cpu's give, assuming running 24/7?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2021)

GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




Edit: Hasn't been updated past RTX 2080 Ti.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 1, 2021)

There might be some teams that compiles these data but the second best is CPU WCG list
Best of luck, the problem is that you don't know how they are run.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my GPU is in Red, what does that mean? I have 3 580's in 3 different crunchers. I just allowed GPU on 2 and updated, got nothing. So, I clicked your link and the RX580 is listed but is in a Red font. Does that mean it won't be used to crunch anything?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2021)

Red just means AMD.


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Did any of you participate in the OPN/GPU beta? I'm curious to how different CPU/GPU/OS stack up.
> Below is Michael (i7970/2070/WIN7 and folding during the run),  2700X (well 2700X, 2060, Linux, no folding) and last my 3900X, 2070S, Linux which also were folding during the run. I only ran one con-current GPU task per CPU and it seems like it was folding that suffered the most.
> 
> View attachment 194687
> ...


I believe I was running them on my 3900X but I can't see any in the valid list but not sure how long those results stay around...

My 2700 has a 1070 in it, downclocked to about 80% power limit, the 1700X with the two 1080 Ti's in, downclocked to 60% power limit.  The 3900X has my 3090 in there, again that's power limited to 80% as well but no results showing for that one but I do believe some where using it...  

I'll see if there's somewhere else the data might be hiding....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 3, 2021)

phill said:


> I believe I was running them on my 3900X but I can't see any in the valid list but not sure how long those results stay around...
> 
> My 2700 has a 1070 in it, downclocked to about 80% power limit, the 1700X with the two 1080 Ti's in, downclocked to 60% power limit.  The 3900X has my 3090 in there, again that's power limited to 80% as well but no results showing for that one but I do believe some where using it...
> 
> I'll see if there's somewhere else the data might be hiding....


You ran them on the 1700X and 2700 for sure.


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> You ran them on the 1700X and 2700 for sure.


Sure did, surprised I didn't see anything for the 3090 to be honest because that's setup the same as the others, they are doing the same work as that setup....  Strange indeed!!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2021)

Arjai said:


> I just allowed GPU on 2 and updated, got nothing.



Pretty much the same here? Haven't seen a single GPU Beta come through on any of the 3 systems I have crunching.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone know which is putting out more points per day, a i7 10700 or a Ryzen 3600xt? I can put together one more cruncher and need to decide which chip to use, and which to sell.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Pretty much the same here? Haven't seen a single GPU Beta come through on any of the 3 systems I have crunching.


The last beta was sent on the 31th of March.
When you re-start your PC take a look at the top of the event log for BOINC Manager. Does it say that your GPU is Cl 1.2 good? Does GPU_Z say that your GPU is CL ready? Your GPUs should be good. Did you check Use my Nvidia GPU and answer yes to Do work on my ....?







PaulieG said:


> Anyone know which is putting out more points per day, a i7 10700 or a Ryzen 3600xt? I can put together one more cruncher and need to decide which chip to use, and which to sell.


The only way to KNOW is to own both and run both in a similar manner. My guess is that the 16 Intel threads beat the 12 AMDs.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> The last beta was sent on the 31th of March.
> When you re-start your PC take a look at the top of the event log for BOINC Manager. Does it say that your GPU is Cl 1.2 good? Does GPU_Z say that your GPU is CL ready? Your GPUs should be good. Did you check Use my Nvidia GPU and answer yes to Do work on my ....?
> View attachment 195273
> 
> ...


I figured as much on both counts. I suppose I was hoping someone who was running both would see my question and offer some perspective, otherwise I'll just I'll operate under the assumption that more threads is better with current gen chips from AMD and Intel.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> Use my Nvidia GPU and answer yes to Do work on my ....?



Where are you seeing this?????

I've looked at both simple view and advanced view and not seeing this at all?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Where are you seeing this?????
> 
> I've looked at both simple view and advanced view and not seeing this at all?


GPU config
You have to change your profile.....not the one in the manager but the WEB one.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I have a buddy of mine on another forum that has a 4 x 4gb set of 2133 DDR4 that OC's to 2400 that he is trying to sell. He only wants $70 shipped for it.

I hope I'm not out of line posting this here. If so I sincerely apologize for posting this in here.

Got him to take a couple of pictures



Spoiler


----------



## phill (Apr 8, 2021)

It's all ok with me @stinger608 since it's a hardware related thread and its for the guys of the WCG team.  Can't see any harm.   If there's any interest though, please could people get in touch with @stinger608 through PM please?  

Obviously post up if you buy the RAM and get them installed in a WCG Crunching rig for TPU, I mean, it's the law right??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 8, 2021)

So I checked my event log on my system that has the GTX 980 Ti and it said no usable GPU detected or something like that which explains why I've not gotten any GPU work..  So, I think that I'm ready to ditch Linux, especially since seeing that @Norton has almost completely switched.

My question is this, did I see/hear that with the W10 Pro, automatic updates can be turned off?

BTW, I don't have anything against Linux, just my inability to learn yet another OS and all of its intricacies.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 9, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested, but I have a buddy of mine on another forum that has a 4 x 4gb set of 2133 DDR4 that OC's to 2400 that he is trying to sell. He only wants $70 shipped for it.



Got notice that he has sold that ram.


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So I checked my event log on my system that has the GTX 980 Ti and it said no usable GPU detected or something like that which explains why I've not gotten any GPU work..  So, I think that I'm ready to ditch Linux, especially since seeing that @Norton has almost completely switched.
> 
> My question is this, did I see/hear that with the W10 Pro, automatic updates can be turned off?
> 
> BTW, I don't have anything against Linux, just my inability to learn yet another OS and all of its intricacies.


I know you can pause them for so many weeks and then it might update, but it seems that my 3900X rig, hasn't updated in a while (according to TeamViewer) but I do believe there's a little piece of software that you can use and can turn them off....  I think that's what I've managed to do for this one!    Windows 10 Debloater?  I think it's called?  Jayztwocents did a 'review' of it.  Might be worth a look @thebluebumblebee ?  Jayztwocents Win 10 Debloater


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2021)

That system, a i7-6700K with the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin, has been steady as a rock, until I tried to load the Nvidia graphics driver under Clear Linux and the screen went black.  Okay, said I, goodbye to Clear, hello W10.  Except that I now have a system that doesn't want to boot sometimes and when it does, the screen flashes to black.  AAAH!  I'm going to update the BIOS and start over.  This was only supposed to take a few minutes.....


----------



## phill (Apr 11, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That system, a i7-6700K with the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin, has been steady as a rock, until I tried to load the Nvidia graphics driver under Clear Linux and the screen went black.  Okay, said I, goodbye to Clear, hello W10.  Excep,t that I now have a system that doesn't want to boot sometimes and when it does, the screen flashes to black.  AAAH!  I'm going to update the BIOS and start over.  This was only supposed to take a few minutes.....


Yeah, that'll never happen....  Few minutes job normally means a week and a half of messing about and then finding out its a two minute fix....  Well that's my experience


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2021)

For those of you who are using your gpu's to crunch, does it stress gpu's as hard as it stresses cpu's?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 15, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> For those of you who are using your gpu's to crunch, does it stress gpu's as hard as it stresses cpu's?


If you just let one unit run at the time (not making a app_config.xml) then the load goes between 0 and 100% with 47% in average when I checked over a 15 minute period for my 2070. I fold on my GPUs and they are loaded 95-100% 24/7 and I haven't killed any yet. OK a few of my older AMDs did need a slight de-tune.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> If you just let one unit run at the time (not making a app_config.xml) then the load goes between 0 and 100% with 47% in average when I checked over a 15 minute period for my 2070. I fold on my GPUs and they are loaded 95-100% 24/7 and I haven't killed any yet. OK a few of my older AMDs did need a slight de-tune.


This is helpful. Any way to put a cap/limiter on the gpu usage?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 15, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> This is helpful. Any way to put a cap/limiter on the gpu usage?


As far as I know only by reducing power limit and/or clock but that would be universal.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 15, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> As far as I know only by reducing power limit and/or clock but that would be universal.


Yeah, I would do that anyway. I was hoping to be able to limit to like 50% or something. Only because GPU's are so outrageously expensive right now, it makes me a little paranoid to run them 24/7 with no parameters.


----------



## phill (Apr 16, 2021)

Depending on the card and the temps at the limit, I would try to make sure that it's not exceeding 50C to be honest, just to help as you said with it lasting longer...

I've said many times @PaulieG as I'm sure you know, WCG or folding or whatever, is always a long term game...  Being able to make a work unit complete in 15 minutes more or less isn't the first world problem, it's just getting a steady and stream of work units that you can do without damaging hardware or pushing to an inch of its life...   Certainly don't do it with my CPUs, won't be doing it with my GPUs either


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2021)

So, I tried to add a 3900XT cruncher yesterday, but the temps were completely out of control, even with PBO. I've never owned a hotter chip at stock! I'll be working on getting the temps down over the weekend.


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 16, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> So, I tried to add a 3900XT cruncher yesterday, but the temps were completely out of control, even with PBO. I've never owned a hotter chip at stock! I'll be working on getting the temps down over the weekend.



What kind of cooling are you running? Most of my crunchers are under water but I do have one daily/sff setup in (System Specs) running on air. I think I'm running that box with per CCX @38.75x/38.25x with ~1.1v... PBO is too much heat for a small air cooler.

3900X:


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 16, 2021)

PolRoger said:


> What kind of cooling are you running? Most of my crunchers are under water but I do have one daily/sff setup in (System Specs) running on air. I think I'm running that box with per CCX @38.75x/38.25x with ~1.1v... PBO is too much heat for a small air cooler.
> 
> 3900X:
> 
> View attachment 196998


Everything is under 240 and 360 EK AIO's. I was really surprised to see it overwhelm the 240 AIO the way it did. These EK units even keep my 5900x nice and cool. I think I'll swap out the 240 for a 360 and see how much that helps.

Edit: Humbled. I know I should always go back to the basics, but I didn't. I hadn't tightened a backplate screw down well enough, causing the the block to be a touch loose on the processor. Fixed that, new paste and temps are now in the 53c full load in eco mode.


----------



## PolRoger (Apr 16, 2021)

> Edit: Humbled. I know I should always go back to the basics, but I didn't. I hadn't tightened a backplate screw down well enough, causing the the block to be a touch loose on the processor. Fixed that, new paste and temps are now in the 53c full load in eco mode.



I'm glad that you got it sorted out. 

Depending on your use case for that setup you may find that a lower per CCX type of overclock with a lower voltage setting might give you better efficiency and thermals vs. native PBO and its higher single core boosting.  I've put together a custom water cooling setup with a thin 240 rad that I've been testing and I'm planning on installing it in my Daily/SFF NCASE box at some point. Hopefully I'll be able to bring down the temps some as well as increase the clocks from where it is now currently running.


----------



## phill (Apr 17, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> So, I tried to add a 3900XT cruncher yesterday, but the temps were completely out of control, even with PBO. I've never owned a hotter chip at stock! I'll be working on getting the temps down over the weekend.


When I had mine on a 14D cooler, I was hitting 80 to 85C and wondering what the heck I was doing wrong.  I was using Ryzen master to control the volts but then didn't even think to try and run it via the bios, so I cut the voltage down from auto or 1.35v to 0.9v and I think I ended up on 1.0v.  Temps plummeted.  I was able to run it about the 50 to 55C but granted what was being reported was not the correct clock speed.  Thinking I was still hitting 4.20GHz, according to Task Manager I was sat about the 3.40GHz range which again, wasn't a bad thing for 247 WCG Crunching I didn't think with air.  

Since then I put it under water, increased the vcore a little and updated my bios on my board, I now run 4.20GHz, at around 1.15vcore I think and temps are still in the 50 to 55C range depending on how warm a day it was...  This is with a custom loop and a 560mm rad mind, but still.  I did find out rather amusingly that I could run WCG with the same vcore etc. but with no fans turning and temps would increase only about 10C or so...  Thought that was pretty impressive  

It's amazing what simple and sometimes overlooked things can do when you try them....


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2021)

So, I've got a fairly new cruncher, thanks to our own @Solaris17 's generosity that's running a Ryzen 1700X chip. I also cut a deal on a 3700X chip but am having a hard time finding a B4xx or B5xx motherboard at a reasonable price. 

My questions is this; how much better would the 3700X crunch over the current 1700X chip? 

The motherboard is a Gigabyte X370 and supports the 3xxx processors, so until I find another board and grab some more DDR4, would the 3700X give me better crunching? If so, I'll pull the 1700 out until I find another motherboard at a reasonable price.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> how much better would the 3700X crunch over the current 1700X chip
















						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

AMD's $330 Ryzen 7 3700X is an 8-core, 16-thread CPU that's clocked high enough to compete with Intel's offerings. Actually, its application performance matches even the more expensive Intel Core i9-9900K. Gaming performance has been increased significantly, too, thanks to the improved...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2021)

Right @thebluebumblebee , I am just wondering if the crunching numbers are much better. 

I guess with the much better performance than the 1700X it should result in better crunching numbers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Right @thebluebumblebee , I am just wondering if the crunching numbers are much better.
> 
> I guess with the much better performance than the 1700X it should result in better crunching numbers.


I would expect a 20+% increase.  The only person that I know of who has both, who might be able to shed some light on this is @Norton .


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

For a rough guesstimate @stinger608 mate, I'd probably saying nearly 20k a day wouldn't be too far off a good total    Depending on a little towards the RAM spec/setup etc. (timings I mean) you might gain or get a few hundred or 1000 points possibly from that?  I've never really been into testing that deep into it.  

I think with the newer instructions and such, I'd say @thebluebumblebee is about right with his 20%+.  Trouble is unless you run both identical systems together for a few days doing just one of the work units we can get, I guess we'll never know 100%.  Some work units can really make a difference and even more so if one rig gets some GPU based units to do as well, that'll really boost the scores along...  

The 3900X seems to do pretty well, I'm guesstimating between 30k and 35k depending on which way the wind is going  I'm trying to work out what CPUs to put in to my two X370 boards, since I believe the 5 series CPUs aren't supported in the first gen Ryzen boards... It'll be lovely to replace the lot with 5950X's but as crazy as I am, I'm probably not going to do that  Considered it mind!!  

Also with the better crunching will be the better efficiency as well, I think the 1700X is a 105w CPU and the 3700X is a 65w CPU...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 1, 2021)

How much does BOINC care about RAM speed?  My memory divider reset itself, and I gained almost 10C dropping from 1400 to 1000, presumably since the memory controller isn't working so hard.  The extra thermal headroom would potentially allow me another few hundred MHz.  But will slower memory make that pointless?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 5, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> How much does BOINC care about RAM speed?  My memory divider reset itself, and I gained almost 10C dropping from 1400 to 1000, presumably since the memory controller isn't working so hard.  The extra thermal headroom would potentially allow me another few hundred MHz.  But will slower memory make that pointless?



Anyone?  Bueller...?


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2021)

My default profile setting preferences won't change. I switched over to "minimum impact for a few days to see the difference in points from custom and standard. I've tried for 2 days in a row to switch back to standard, but every time I check, it's still at minimum. I understand it takes a little time, but 2 days?


----------



## stinger608 (May 5, 2021)

I don't think that BOINC or World Community Grid has much to do with memory speed while crunching bro. I think it's mainly the amount of ram and the processor more that the speed of the ram.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Anyone?  Bueller...?





stinger608 said:


> I don't think that BOINC or World Community Grid has much to do with memory speed while crunching bro. I think it's mainly the amount of ram and the processor more that the speed of the ram.


Like with anything, if you have faster RAM it will help but nothing massive.  I just set the standard RAM speeds for the setup and leave it be.  If I could do a direct comparison I wouldn't say that there's masses in between them but if it's going to help with performance, then every little helps so to speak    No point leaving RAM at 2133 speeds if it can run at 2667 or 3200 for example    I'd say you'd notice some improvement but I wouldn't expect masses.



PaulieG said:


> My default profile setting preferences won't change. I switched over to "minimum impact for a few days to see the difference in points from custom and standard. I've tried for 2 days in a row to switch back to standard, but every time I check, it's still at minimum. I understand it takes a little time, but 2 days?


From what little I know @PaulieG these changes should just work as soon as any of the clients connect to WCG for work upload/download...  I'd check to make sure that you've not set up another profile and the PCs your using are on the other for example...  
Is there something in particular that you are changing in the preferences that isn't working correctly?


----------



## PaulieG (May 5, 2021)

phill said:


> From what little I know @PaulieG these changes should just work as soon as any of the clients connect to WCG for work upload/download...  I'd check to make sure that you've not set up another profile and the PCs your using are on the other for example...
> Is there something in particular that you are changing in the preferences that isn't working correctly?


All of my systems are linked as far as I can tell. I have now tried to change the default device profile from minimum impact to literally any other preference, standard, custom etc., and it just stays locked at minimum. WTF? Anyone with any idea what's going on or how to fix it?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Like with anything, if you have faster RAM it will help but nothing massive.  I just set the standard RAM speeds for the setup and leave it be.  If I could do a direct comparison I wouldn't say that there's masses in between them but if it's going to help with performance, then every little helps so to speak  No point leaving RAM at 2133 speeds if it can run at 2667 or 3200 for example    I'd say you'd notice some improvement but I wouldn't expect masses.



That wasn't really my question.  All else being equal, I'd up the memory speed and call it a day.  But the processor is running cooler at the lower divider, so I might be able to run a higher overclock.  I don't know a good way to benchmark WCG performance (like my n00b hat?), thus the question here.  Put a different way, what's hypothetically more productive:

CPU@RAM
4.3@1400
4.5@1000

The 4.5 number is arbitrary; I don't know if I'd be able to hit that anyway.  Probably should have tried first, but didn't want to put in the time if it's not worth it.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That wasn't really my question.  All else being equal, I'd up the memory speed and call it a day.  But the processor is running cooler at the lower divider, so I might be able to run a higher overclock.  I don't know a good way to benchmark WCG performance (like my n00b hat?), thus the question here.  Put a different way, what's hypothetically more productive:
> 
> CPU@RAM
> 4.3@1400
> ...


It's bound to run cooler on a lower divider since it's not straining the memory controller or anything as such.  Like I said, I'd just set the RAM at whatever its stock 'XMP' speeds are and leave it 

As for the CPU, just make it run cool so if your hitting 70C with it at 4.5 and 55C at 4.3, I'd just run at 4.3, the difference will probably not be worth the extra strain on the CPU...  But again that depends on your personal preference..  Other than doing the in built CPU test, there's nothing much else, we all know a higher CPU/RAM etc. clock will mean it's faster but from experience if you want something to last a long time and run cool and quiet sort of thing, running the CPU slight slower is going to give you a much better return on how long it lasts   Making it scream isn't always the best answer 

Do a few CPU based tests and see if there's much of a difference between the two.  I'd hazard a bet that the lower CPU clock and higher RAM clocks would make up for the higher CPU and lower RAM timings etc.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2021)

Is there a way to rename devices on the World Community Grid website device manager page?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 7, 2021)

I am unaware of any way to change the name without changing the system/device name locally.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 8, 2021)

This.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 8, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I am unaware of any way to change the name without changing the system/device name locally.





Arjai said:


> This.


I was hoping there was another option for a multitude of reasons. Oh well, if I must.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 22, 2021)

Most of my rigs are on Wifi simply due to lack of space where I have hardwire LAN. Is my workload negatively impacted by this?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Most of my rigs are on Wifi simply due to lack of space where I have hardwire LAN. Is my workload negatively impacted by this?


No.
Edit: the only thing that I can think will be impacted is the QRB (quick return bonus) but that is a folding@home issue were wifi can be slower and hence reduce the bonus.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> No.


You took the word right out of my mouth!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 22, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> No.
> Edit: the only thing that I can think will be impacted is the QRB (quick return bonus) but that is a folding@home issue were wifi can be slower and hence reduce the bonus.





thebluebumblebee said:


> You took the word right out of my mouth!


I'm sure this is kind of a rookie question, but before the last couple of months I haven't crunched in over 5 years and pretty much forgot everything I knew about WCG. I suppose grad school while working full time will do that to you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 22, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> I'm sure this is kind of a rookie question, but before the last couple of months I haven't crunched in over 5 years and pretty much forgot everything I knew about WCG. I suppose grad school while working full time will do that to you.


It's a good question, I was just laughing that @mstenholm and I had the same one word answer.  Uploads and downloads are independent of the work being performed on the CPU.  Sure, a work unit could arrive late for today's count, but so what.  Also, wireless speed doesn't matter.  I know that @Norton uses https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...etailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=tec06d-20  At least that's what he told me in 2017!


----------



## Lorec (Jun 23, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's a good question, I was just laughing that @mstenholm and I had the same one word answer.  Uploads and downloads are independent of the work being performed on the CPU.  Sure, a work unit could arrive late for today's count, but so what.  Also, wireless speed doesn't matter.  I know that @Norton uses https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...etailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=tec06d-20  At least that's what he told me in 2017!


i use prety much same thing on my xeon and on my r7 1700! 
xeon doesnt have any problems whatsoever, but my 1700 (which is running ubuntu 18.04) keeps on disconnecting wifi after couple days
Anyone know anything?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2021)

So, currently I'm running the following the following cpu's to crunch: Three 5950x's, a 5600g a 10850k and an old 3rd gen i7 mobile cpu, but I can't remember which specific chip. Not really doing any gpu work units. I'm averaging 108k points. Does this sound right or does it seem a bit on the low side for the cpu's I'm running?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> So, currently I'm running the following the following cpu's to crunch: Three 5950x's, a 5600g a 10850k and an old 3rd gen i7 mobile cpu, but I can't remember which specific chip. Not really doing any gpu work units. I'm averaging 108k points. Does this sound right or does it seem a bit on the low side for the cpu's I'm running?


If you get 1000 points/day per thread then all is good, GPU work excluded but as you say you don’t get any


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 24, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> If you get 1000 points/day per thread then all is good, GPU work excluded but as you say you don’t get any


At 1000 points per day, I should be averaging 128k per day. So I'm underperforming. Troubleshooting tips?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 24, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> At 1000 points per day, I should be averaging 128k per day. So I'm underperforming. Troubleshooting tips?


If you go for points then make four different profiles and run OPN in one, MCM in a second and a mix of the rest in the last two. Assign the four profiles the your rigs, let them run for 2 weeks and calculate points/hour for the different projects/OS/CPU and the go for the best. OR look at your points and avoid the worst projects.

Edit: @PaulieG did you make the calculation?
This is mine for the past two (three) days




06/25/2021 is just one OPN on my 3900X, stock, Linux, the others a mix of 2700X and 3900X and a tiny bit of a Intel 1.70 GHz Pentium, Win10.
Pure OPN is 1240 points/thread, the two other a more respectable 3421 and 2781 points. I'm sure that you are doing better than 1000/thread with your arsenal of CPUs.

Disclaimer: I'm on oxycodone after a bicycle crash and a broken femur so the head is working less than 100% and the results could be off.


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> If you go for points then make four different profiles and run OPN in one, MCM in a second and a mix of the rest in the last two. Assign the four profiles the your rigs, let them run for 2 weeks and calculate points/hour for the different projects/OS/CPU and the go for the best. OR look at your points and avoid the worst projects.
> 
> Edit: @PaulieG did you make the calculation?
> This is mine for the past two (three) days
> ...


I hope that you are alright @mstenholm!!  So annoyed with myself I never came in sooner and caught up with the later posts


----------



## PolRoger (Jul 16, 2021)

I used to always run WCG with service installation... So no GPU work.

I recently decided to test the waters with a GPU cruncher on a single rig. I've been trying to configure my setup. I've modified my WCG Web preferences to allow for Nvidia GPU work and Beta work for OPNG. I also created a config file for 8 concurrent jobs (8 max /.125 gpu /1 cpu) in the C:\ProgramData\BOINC\projects\www.worldcommunitygrid.org folder.

I have only seen just a few (~2/3) GPU work units come through?? They ran quickly, completed and dropped off. I'm not sure if some of my settings may be off but I like to try and get more GPU work running on this setup (see System Specs) for testing purposes and to build up my knowledge base regarding GPU crunching.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 16, 2021)

@PolRoger , GPU units are hit and miss, and judging by the numbers that people are getting, it's more miss than hit lately.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 16, 2021)

@PolRoger since you already got a few OPNG units we know that your setup is correct. The problem that we all have is that there are limited supply. I tried three days in a row not to receive a single one in the 4-6 hours that particular PC was on. The other two got around 50-60/day in the same periode. So just leave it at current setting and check again tomorrow.


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 17, 2021)

I get a few gpu work units every 2-4 days, I usually get about 4-6.


----------



## phill (Jul 17, 2021)

Looking at my stats for the day, I've had a total of 5, not massively high scorers either, about 600 to no more than 700 points each


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 23, 2021)

Anyone knows if an HD7850 is still good for GPU units? I think it has OpenCL1.2 support but I don't know what the GPU work units require.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 23, 2021)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone knows if an HD7850 is still good for GPU units? I think it has OpenCL1.2 support but I don't know what the GPU work units require.


If it has 1.2 support it should be good. Try to re-start WCG and read the top 5-15 lines here (Shift+Ctrl+E). If it has 1.2 it will tell and show some GFlops numbers for your GPU. Be aware that there are only a very limited number around.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 23, 2021)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone knows if an HD7850 is still good for GPU units? I think it has OpenCL1.2 support but I don't know what the GPU work units require.


It should work, my 7770 did.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 2, 2021)

How do "points generated" on the WCG website translate to the points on the Free-DC website?
I have seen for some days now that Free-DC shows a fair amount less points than my WCG stats.
I have 4 PC's running. Do I need to somehow manually assign additional PC's to the TPU team.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2021)

@Jacky_BEL 
Your four CPUs:


			User Stats for  in World Community Grid
		

There is a factor seven between the WCG points and the “normal” points.


----------



## Lorec (Aug 2, 2021)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone knows if an HD7850 is still good for GPU units? I think it has OpenCL1.2 support but I don't know what the GPU work units require.


my hd 7970 is trucking away!


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 2, 2021)

Lorec said:


> my hd 7970 is trucking away!


This is racing then 


			World Community Grid Project Stats
		

Nortons 7800 series maxed out at 264K the other day.


----------



## phill (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey guys and gals, I was just wondering....  Does anyone have/use an Asus Strix B450-F Gaming board at all for their crunchers or main rig??  I've had a few looks into these and they seem to be pretty decent boards from what I understand...  Just wondering if anyone is having a good/bad/meh experience with one 

Reason for asking is simple, I'm looking to grab one to put in the giveaway for the team....  I'd like it to be something decent, don't want to give away any sort of crap regardless


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 5, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> How do "points generated" on the WCG website translate to the points on the Free-DC website?
> I have seen for some days now that Free-DC shows a fair amount less points than my WCG stats.
> I have 4 PC's running. Do I need to somehow manually assign additional PC's to the TPU team.


Free-DC evaluate stats based on BOINC points system (or RAC).
WCG has its own system, as the "UD grid device agent" had different points system.

But it all comes down to 1 BOINC point = 7 WGC points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2021)

Setting up a new dedicated system for WCG/maybe F@H.  For what we do, W10 Home or Pro?  I'm expecting to use remote access eventually.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Setting up a new dedicated system for WCG/maybe F@H.  For what we do, W10 Home or Pro?  I'm expecting to use remote access eventually.


I always use Google Chrome remote access now, it's good for a pop in , you may prefer your way though I think home supports remoting in though, for user help purposes.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 20, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Setting up a new dedicated system for WCG/maybe F@H.  For what we do, W10 Home or Pro?  I'm expecting to use remote access eventually.


I use Pro.  Don't know if it really matters though.  What will the new system contain (components)?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2021)

HammerON said:


> I use Pro.  Don't know if it really matters though.  What will the new system contain (components)?


Total CL parts including a 3700X


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 20, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Setting up a new dedicated system for WCG/maybe F@H.  For what we do, W10 Home or Pro?  I'm expecting to use remote access eventually.



If you're willing to ride the learning curve, maybe try Linux?  Otherwise W10 Pro for RDP.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 20, 2021)

On Win you can always use FREEware program to prevent overheating, like Tthrottle.

On Linux, you would have to program it.


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 20, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> On Win you can always use FREEware program to prevent overheating, like Tthrottle.
> 
> On Linux, you would have to program it.


What's this overheating you speak of?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 21, 2021)

@thebluebumblebee I've used both windows10 home and pro for WCG and F@H.  I use Splashtop personal to remote in on the same physical network.  I prefer Pro on my daily driver PC.  Offers me more control without deep diving into the weeds.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 21, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> What's this overheating you speak of?


On BOINC you can loose some cores for processing or loose time. But if you run everything by 100%, an issue of overheating the equipment can/will happen.
After I fried several older nVidia with crunching 24/7 on GPU, as the fan failed on them. So was searching for a solution.

Got one with Tthrottle, which will limit crunching, based on CPU or GPU temperature. See here:


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> On BOINC you can loose some cores for processing or loose time. But if you run everything by 100%, an issue of overheating the equipment can/will happen.
> After I fried several older nVidia with crunching 24/7 on GPU, as the fan failed on them. So was searching for a solution.
> 
> Got one with Tthrottle, which will limit crunching, based on CPU or GPU temperature. See here:
> View attachment 221721


This will just stop folding. Better have your hardware and cooling operating instead of having more background programs running. But if it works for you....


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 21, 2021)

mstenholm said:


> This will just stop folding. Better have your hardware and cooling operating instead of having more background programs running. But if it works for you....


Cooling fails, at least once early on one of the computers!

Or the temps outside are about 40°C, so that is a recipe for a "fried computer".


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2021)

So when I set 90% CPU allotment in BOINC, it'll only use like, 65-70%. I remember someone helping me with a fix years ago but I don't know what it was. Anyone have an idea to fix it?


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> So when I set 90% CPU allotment in BOINC, it'll only use like, 65-70%. I remember someone helping me with a fix years ago but I don't know what it was. Anyone have an idea to fix it?


How many cores do you have?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> How many cores do you have?


40 cores, 80 threads.


----------



## XZero450 (Oct 22, 2021)

Toothless said:


> 40 cores, 80 threads.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-4396192 <-- Does that look familiar?

Be sure to feed that beast.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 22, 2021)

XZero450 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/post-4396192 <-- Does that look familiar?
> 
> Be sure to feed that beast.


Do you happen to remember the location where that config file needs to be?

Nevermind. Turns out the manager needed to be relaunched.






I do have it to use 100% processors. This clearly isn't it.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 23, 2021)

What system are you using?
& what temps are on the CPUs?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 23, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> What system are you using?
> & what temps are on the CPUs?


Temps are not an issue, max at 60c with fans OFF.

2x 2698v4
X10DAL-i
8x16GB RDIMM
GTX Titan X (Maxwell)
EVGA 750w


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 23, 2021)

So it is not some kind of temp. regulation. Unless it has something in BIOS for 2nd CPU over 60°C. Please check.

& do you enough FREE jobs (WU) in BOINC?


----------



## Toothless (Oct 23, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> So it is not some kind of temp. regulation. Unless it has something in BIOS for 2nd CPU over 60°C. Please check.
> 
> & do you enough FREE jobs (WU) in BOINC?


Bios is fine. I had it running 80c after not checking cooler mount. That had no issues either as tjmax is 105c.

I have about 100 jobs, and it's only doing about 40. Leaving 60 as "ready to start".

This is for Rosetta, purely, as I happen to live across the sound from WCU and some home team goodness is fun.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 23, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Bios is fine. I had it running 80c after not checking cooler mount. That had no issues either as tjmax is 105c.
> 
> I have about 100 jobs, and it's only doing about 40. Leaving 60 as "ready to start".
> 
> This is for Rosetta, purely, as I happen to live across the sound from WCU and some home team goodness is fun.


That is it, Rosetta jobs. Sorry to say, but you can not run 100% on HT with Rosetta. Some issues with using some lots of L3 cache on CPU, so can use only single core per WU or sthg similar.
Info about more: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40374_offset,0
&
here: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40279_offset,0

Suggestion of a cure: add another project. WCG has similar science, check here.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 23, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> That is it, Rosetta jobs. Sorry to say, but you can not run 100% on HT with Rosetta. Some issues with using some lots of L3 cache on CPU, so can use only single core per WU or sthg similar.
> Info about more: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40374_offset,0
> &
> here: https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40279_offset,0
> ...


That's interesting as my old dual 2680v2 and dual x5680 can both go full load. Probably some issue with having X threads.

And yes, I know about WCG.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 27, 2021)

So I just recently restarted WCG crunching and was scratching my head why the screen kept freezing and going black then coming back on.
Turns out my lowly GT710 GPU wasn't coping with a GPU task and was chucking a shit fit, so a quick swap to a GTX970 and we are off and running again.


----------



## KLiKzg (Oct 27, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> So I just recently restarted WCG crunching and was scratching my head why the screen kept freezing and going black then coming back on.
> Turns out my lowly GT710 GPU wasn't coping with a GPU task and was chucking a shit fit, so a quick swap to a GTX970 and we are off and running again.


I run my graphics 24/7, even with streaming on 1650.

& 1030 is also in there in a case, just doing 2nd jobs for extra calc. But OPNG does error out even on 730's.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2021)

Well crap. I had to shut down my 3700X Ryzen system from crunching until I find a better CPU cooler. 

The one I have on it now is a Corsair 115i or something like that. It is doing horrible at cooling the CPU. Thinking it may have lost fluid prior to me getting it. (Got it used for very cheap).

While crunching the system jumps up to 79-82C!!!! 

Hell, even if I run a video card demanding game it jumps up in the mid 70's range. 

Heck, even a stock Ryzen cooler would probably do better. 


So, does anyone have some advice on a decent Ryzen cooler that isn't stupid expensive?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap. I had to shut down my 3700X Ryzen system from crunching until I find a better CPU cooler.
> 
> The one I have on it now is a Corsair 115i or something like that. It is doing horrible at cooling the CPU. Thinking it may have lost fluid prior to me getting it. (Got it used for very cheap).
> 
> ...



Those don't seem like terrible temps.  Did this chip used to run cooler?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Those don't seem like terrible temps.  Did this chip used to run cooler?



That I don't know. As soon as I got this chip I installed the Corsair AIO. 

I have a 1700X running a Ryzen cooler and it never breaks 70C crunching.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> That I don't know. As soon as I got this chip I installed the Corsair AIO.
> 
> I have a 1700X running a Ryzen cooler and it never breaks 70C crunching.



Might be a Precision Boost or PBO thing.  PBO was introduced with the 3000-series, and Zen 2 boosts differently than Zen 1 in general (I think; not an AMD owner).  Maybe this GN article (or a more Zen-knowledgable member) will help.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2021)

My personal favorite is the Scythe Fuma 2.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 19, 2021)

I can second @thebluebumblebee's Scythe recommendation.

All three of my crunchers run this:



			Amazon.com


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap. I had to shut down my 3700X Ryzen system from crunching until I find a better CPU cooler.
> 
> The one I have on it now is a Corsair 115i or something like that. It is doing horrible at cooling the CPU. Thinking it may have lost fluid prior to me getting it. (Got it used for very cheap).
> 
> ...


I've been using the Kraken X63's on my 3900X's, they seem to work pretty well, keeping the CPU about 50 to 55C under full load @stinger608     Might be an idea to try and play about with the voltage settings, I've set mine to about 1.10Vcore in both my systems, to try and keep the temps as low as possible    Uses about 140w under a full load for the full system as well, I think it's doing pretty well    Depending on the silicone lottery as well for your 3700X, it might be better    Have you tried a repaste on the CPU at all?  Can you hear the pump working etc.?   Have you tried a re-seat at all?

The only reason for the AIO cooler I bought was RAM clearance, just my luck I buy something and the damn thing is like 2mm too big to fit the cooler on properly!!


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap. I had to shut down my 3700X Ryzen system from crunching until I find a better CPU cooler.
> 
> The one I have on it now is a Corsair 115i or something like that. It is doing horrible at cooling the CPU. Thinking it may have lost fluid prior to me getting it. (Got it used for very cheap).
> 
> ...


Well, "stupid expensive" is a relative term. I've tried basically all of the better AIO's on the market and the EK 240 or 360 and the AC Freezer II are the best on the market price vs. performance. However, if you are looking for a good budget cooler, The Thermalright Peerless Assassin is by far the best cooler I've used under $50 in terms of quality, performance, price and ease of install. 

Amazon.com: Thermalright Peerless Assassin 120 CPU Air Cooler, 6 Heat Pipes, Dual 120mm TL-C12 PWM Fan,Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel 115X/1200/2066 : Electronics


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 20, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> Well, "stupid expensive" is a relative term. I've tried basically all of the better AIO's on the market and the EK 240 or 360 and the AC Freezer II are the best on the market price vs. performance. However, if you are looking for a good budget cooler, The Thermalright Peerless Assassin is by far the best cooler I've used under $50 in terms of quality, performance, price and ease of install.
> 
> Amazon.com: Thermalright Peerless Assassin 120 CPU Air Cooler, 6 Heat Pipes, Dual 120mm TL-C12 PWM Fan,Aluminium Heatsink Cover, AGHP Technology, for AMD AM4/Intel 115X/1200/2066 : Electronics



Yeppers, that is about the budget price I was looking for! 

Thanks a ton Paul!!!!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2021)

I was having a look for this cooler and I can't see it at all over in the UK  @stinger608 please let us know what it's like!!   Might ask a mate in the US to grab us a couple....


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 28, 2022)

I need some help in configuring BOINC to use both GPUs.

I just installed the 1050ti from my other CPU to my main one, so that i can do some WCG tasks with it.
BOINC is running 2 GPU tasks but they are running on only my main GPU:1060.

i have tried updating the cc_config.xml file and it showing "*Config: use all coprocessors"*. and both my GPUs are showing up in the logs but there is no GPU activity in Task manager.

*logs*:
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (driver version 511.23, CUDA version 11.6, compute capability 6.1, 4096MB, 3474MB available, 4632 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | CUDA: NVIDIA GPU 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (driver version 511.23, CUDA version 11.6, compute capability 6.1, 4096MB, 3375MB available, 2138 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (driver version 511.23, device version OpenCL 3.0 CUDA, 6144MB, 3474MB available, 4632 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (driver version 511.23, device version OpenCL 3.0 CUDA, 6144MB, 3474MB available, 4632 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (driver version 511.23, device version OpenCL 3.0 CUDA, 4096MB, 3375MB available, 2138 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | OpenCL: NVIDIA GPU 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (driver version 511.23, device version OpenCL 3.0 CUDA, 4096MB, 3375MB available, 2138 GFLOPS peak)
28/01/2022 11:08:42 |  | Processor: 16 AuthenticAMD AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor [Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1]


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Did you restart the client?
"*<use_all_gpus>0|1</use_all_gpus>* If 1, use all GPUs (otherwise only the most capable ones are used). Requires a client restart."


----------



## Recca29 (Jan 28, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> Did you restart the client?
> "*<use_all_gpus>0|1</use_all_gpus>* If 1, use all GPUs (otherwise only the most capable ones are used). Requires a client restart."


changed it to 1, restarted. after the change i am getting "*Config: use all coprocessors"in the logs.*
but no effect.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2022)

Going by the amount of points you normally gets then you only grab 20 OPNG per day. There is absolutely no need to add an extra GPU to help with that workload. Even if you could make it work all you gain is the extra 15W for running an idle 1050. I can’t figure out why it doesn’t work, I ran two identical GPUs when we had all the jobs we could handle and stopped when we didn’t since one GPU was plenty. Now its only my 7770 that always have a queue. Even my 970 does run dry several times a day.

As for how many OPNGs you actually get I suggest to use the sort function, chose your PC and OPN and complete. The ONPGs will be on top, you might need to scroll to the next 25.

I will follow your points and when they excess 40.000 you might need a second GPU. My guesstimate.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2022)

This might help?

There should be two files, I'll find the install links when I get home but the folders are in AppData, Bonic


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 28, 2022)

phill said:


> This might help?
> 
> There should be two files, I'll find the install links when I get home but the folders are in AppData, Bonic


This app_config will let you run 12 jobs simultaneously. If you use it I suggest starting with 2 and 0.5, not 12 and 0.08333. That file is not the solution to the problem at hand, it’s optimization.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> This app_config will let you run 12 jobs simultaneously. If you use it I suggest starting with 2 and 0.5, not 12 and 0.08333. That file is not the solution to the problem at hand, it’s optimization.


I should have said to adjust that bit for your GPUs, but the one below it was the useful one I hoped  

@Recca29 This is the link I mentioned I'd post up when I got home...  I hope that clears it up and helps


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 8, 2022)

I removed my projects and added (as noted in the "Notices" in the BOINC client)










						Home
					

World Community Grid enables anyone with a computer or Android device to donate their unused computing power to advance cutting-edge scientific research on topics related to health and sustainability.




					master.worldcommunitygrid.org
				





and there where "Transfers" but there are no "Tasks"  -  any suggestions?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 8, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> I removed my projects and added (as noted in the "Notices" in thee BOINC client)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a source of frustrations for many but ignore it. It’s officially a mistake. As to no task - they did a test where they sent out jobs for less than a hour. Next time they do that? We don’t know but follow the official forum.

Edit: The official WCG forum


----------

